# Lesnar/Orton SS Finish Debate; Orton's Condition Thread



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

wwe.com said:


> WWE.com has learned that *Randy Orton has received 10 staples* to close a laceration on his forehead following the brutal assault by Brock Lesnar that resulted in a TKO at SummerSlam.
> 
> _Check back with WWE.com for further updates on The Viper's condition as this story develops._



Those were definitely real.

Lesnar seemed legit pissed that Orton was sandbagging and then went apesh*t and literally tried slicing him with those elbows and succeeded.

Orton legit went limp for a few seconds and just let the blood pour to the floor and into his face. He was briefly unconscious Thats why they stopped for a few seconds.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real*

And this is why vince loves Brock. Because marks like you buy in to this kinda stuff


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real*

Yea im surprised so many people saying its a dodgy finish he legit put orton out cold and cracked hes head open with that elbow. Just watch it back you will see


----------



## Icarus1312 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real*

I agree... Orton was dead weight on those suplex's... Lesnar's forearm was scary. Heyman face said it all and Brock is untouchable he doesnt give a damn.

That was seriously a scary blow not sure how anyone can say that was fake.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real*


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real*

You're projecting what you want to believe, you marks.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real*

He was probably pissed at the "No enhancement needed
line Orton dropped.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real*



Robbyfude said:


> He was probably pissed at the "No enhancement needed
> line Orton dropped.


What for? He just failed 2 blood tests.

He's probably still on roids and is getting crazily violent because of it.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real*

I can't tell what was real, so gj WWE I guess.


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real*

https://twitter.com/TheWeekday1107/status/767560885250453504

No idea how to embed a Twitter gif/link, but this was the elbow that busted Orton open the hard way. Can't see how the finish was a work.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real*

This article has footage of the ground and pound which led to the cut/ko:

http://screengrabber.deadspin.com/summerslam-ends-with-brock-lesnar-tearing-a-new-hole-in-1785574518


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real*

If it was real Vince or Triple H would have probably been out there pissed off. I'm going to need a lot of evidence to believe it was real.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real*

Now Foley is playing it up on Twitter. lol, Lesnar is the only guy who can work the smarks.


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real*



Cipher said:


> Now Foley is playing it up on Twitter. lol, Lesnar is the only guy who can work the smarks.


That elbow was legit that would spark out most people. you just have to re-watch that elbow that is no blade in the slightest


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real*

Randy knew Bork is stiff as fuck so can't really be surprised the dude tried to elbow smash his face in :draper2


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real*

If this is legit and he walks away unpunished, the locker rooms are gonna have to do something and go to Vince themselves. There has to be a level of professionalism. If you're not protecting your coworkers, you've got to go. It's not about "paying dues" and selling tickets at that point.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real*



Headliner said:


> If it was real Vince or Triple H would have probably been out there pissed off. I'm going to need a lot of evidence to believe it was real.


Cmon dude. The gash was right up his hairline. Who blades over up there? And noone blades on the hard camera side.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real*

blood capsule, watch orton go towards the corner for the punt kick, the camera goes to brock, then camera then goes back to orton who runs into a f5, wile this is going on orton has his hand closed, brack takes off his gloves while orton still has that hand closed, brock then punches him then orton moves that closed hand to his head, brock then lays 2 elbows on orton then the blood starts to flow even before it strated to run like a runny tap ortons closed hand is red.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real*



Antetokounmpo said:


> https://twitter.com/TheWeekday1107/status/767560885250453504
> 
> No idea how to embed a Twitter gif/link, but this was the elbow that busted Orton open the hard way. Can't see how the finish was a work.


Fixed for ya.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767560885250453504
He definitely opened him up the hard way. You'd be dumb to not buy into that. He cracked his skull like a walnut with that elbow.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real*

look how it splits off,

this is definitely from the elbow


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**

Look at this shit....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real*



The_Jiz said:


> Cmon dude. The gash was right up his hairline. Who blades over up there? And noone blades on the hard camera side.


I refuse to believe that Lesnar went into business for himself and started beating the shit out of Orton without Vince or Triple H (most likely Vince) losing his mind. Maybe this was suppose to happen and the hits effected Orton more than they should have.


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**

Watch the gif/video to everyone that is screaming blood capsule/packet.

That elbow was fucking brutal.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real*



Headliner said:


> I refuse to believe that Lesnar went into business for himself and started beating the shit out of Orton without Vince or Triple H (most likely Vince) losing his mind. Maybe this was suppose to happen and the hits effected Orton more than they should have.


Did you see the pic of the slice?

it splits off into two, that happens with elbows, and its right at the exact spot where Brock landed the elbow

remember, Brock went offscript too with the "I dont give a shit about your kids" comment


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real*



Headliner said:


> I refuse to believe that Lesnar went into business for himself and started beating the shit out of Orton without Vince or Triple H (most likely Vince) losing his mind. Maybe this was suppose to happen and the hits effected Orton more than they should have.


Well the title of the thread is "REAL ELBOW" so I was assuming you were arguing the legitimacy of the elbow.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**

so who ends Brock's reign of terror at this point?


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**

I love it when people throw "work marks" around. You need proof the blows were real? Watch the tape. You guys don't have to rely on Dave fucking Meltzer to say so. Orton was sandbagging Brock all night. Some of us talked about this during the match. At the end you could clearly see Brock measure the elbows and unload them upon Orton. You could see it. You could hear it. The blood flowed. Fault lines showed on Randy's head. You need Dave Meltzer to tell you that?

Believe it or not sometimes realish stuff does happen in wrestling. Not that the whole TKO thing was a shoot. But the blows themselves and ensuing carnage, you can't argue with the tape. Brock opened him up hard and ugly. Even if it was agreed upon beforehand that Brock could literally destroy Orton to get the TKO the fact remains that the blows themselves were very real.


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**

It really was not a work 1000% Even Heyman was trying get hes attention for him to calm down.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real*



AnalBleeding said:


> Did you see the pic of the slice?
> 
> it splits off into two, that happens with elbows, and its right at the exact spot where Brock landed the elbow
> 
> remember, Brock went offscript too with the "I dont give a shit about your kids" comment


And?

Top wrestlers go off script regularly. That's not the same as physically hurting wrestlers when you're not suppose to.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**



Tony220jdm said:


> It really was not a work 1000% Even Heyman was trying get hes attention for him to calm down.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**

Brock was supposed to break his record of suplexes.

At the 2K17 event he said he was gonna go for 20+.

Orton was sandbagging, didnt allow Brock to do the suplexes.

Brock got pissed

Killed Orton


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**

I dont think There is a chance this piece of business wasn't mapped out backstage. A. Brock would find himself in one hell of a legal battle with those continued shots since assumption of risk would go out the door and we'd be talking intent (maybe even more Im not a lawyer nor claim I'm one) B. when Sin Cara injured his finger and Del RIo got pissed and started to kick him, the ref got legit red hot mad and physically shoved away and chewed Del Rio for safety and for Del Rio's own good. That was over a finger this is far worse. The refs did nothing in this instance since it is a work. C. Shane came out and got attacked as a bridge to get Brock off tv and maybe even set up a Raw vs SD Survivor Series. 

Pro fighters know how to open cuts. This was no different from Show asking Mayweather to legitimately break his nose which Mayweather did successfully. Brock was instructed to initiate this hardway in the back I imagine.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**



MyaTheBee said:


> Look at this shit....


Bork channeling the spirit of Ramsey Bolton :maury :booklel


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**

Brock was clearly having flashbacks to the first Mir fight. He was thinking Randy was gonna roll into a heel hook.

Serious though. Holy fuck.


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**



the_hound said:


>


You are legit fucking stupid that elbow literally TKO Orton...


----------



## LegendAS (Mar 9, 2015)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**

Please don't reward Lesnar for this kind of legitimacy, WWE...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**

Why are people saying Orton was sandbagging those germans ? Are you people mental ? The way Orton took the suplexes was the only way he could due to his sh*tty shoulders.

Sandbagging ? :lmao :lmao :lmao c'mon now.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**

Lesnar cut open Orton hard way with legit elbows & punches just like he did to Cena at Extreme Rules 2012, and I promise you it is just as much a work tonight as it was then. I was entertained by the match. The finish was perfect killer monster heel booking for The Beast! :brock


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**

August 21st 2016 the night Brock Lesnar murked Randy keith Orton


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**

First off, if you are somebody who is using "working the marks/smarks" in your explanation, please politely delete your account and never go on this site ever again.

So what I think happened was similar to Cena/Brock I when Brock first came back to WWE. Remember the hard elbow shots that Cena was given that busted him open hard way? I think the intent was the same with Orton, and he agreed to go through with this. 

However, I think unlike Cena's which did bust him open but was managable, WWE probably thought that there either was too much blood to continue the match, or Orton was actually effected enough where he couldn't continue. Perhaps he was knocked loopy to the point where the match was thrown out and an audible finish was called, with Shane running out there to be F5ed, so it didn't end completely flat. 

I don't think Lesnar would go into business all on his own. There would be HUGE ramifications if he did, and he'd probably be milked dry by WWE in the process.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**

Just lol at this whole thread.


----------



## Hasan--97 (Aug 5, 2016)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**

A Brock fan but what a letdown of a match for me
wanted to see the Brock of 2002-2004 today not just the suplex version we have now
Im sure Randy has some pull backstage if its legit 
& if its not which I very much think why did Randy accept a beating like this


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**



Tony220jdm said:


> You are legit fucking stupid that elbow literally TKO Orton...


sorry princess did one hurt your feelings, aww shucks


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**

Lol oh man, I hope someone shows Vince this thread. :lmao 

What a joke of an OP. Can't believe people are getting worked in 2016.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**

People are saying that this was a terrible ending, but everyone is talking about if this was a work or a straight shoot.. I know one thing, WWE has us talking and buzzing about it. Wouldn't call it a terrible ending, more of controversial.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**

Orton didn't sandbag shit im sure they spent weeks going over the match and going over how he was gonna take the suplex's. Randy shouldnt risk his health to throw himself around on the suplex's like most do


----------



## Raven'sCrucifix (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**

Regardless, very disappointing, the hype and the people involved, even the show, should have been much better. Usually I'm sort of lenient to things, but with how much this match had going for it, it was a disappointment.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**

Oh no, won't someone think of the children? 

Kids, don't watch Diaz vs McGregor, you will have nightmares at night.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real*



Headliner said:


> I refuse to believe that Lesnar went into business for himself and started beating the shit out of Orton without Vince or Triple H (most likely Vince) losing his mind. Maybe this was suppose to happen and the hits effected Orton more than they should have.


it wasnt scripted.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**

I am sorry but that just uncomfortable to watch. Like there is kayfabe violence and there is legit this does not belong in a WWE ring violence. This is not UFC.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**



Bret Hart said:


> Lol oh man, I hope someone shows Vince this thread. :lmao
> 
> What a joke of an OP. Can't believe people are getting worked in 2016.


It wasnt scripted how naive are you.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**

To be honest I'm just about done with this whole Brock bullshit. He brings nothing interesting to the table anymore. Waste of money if you ask me.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**



Clique said:


> Lesnar cut open Orton hard way with legit elbows & punches just like he did to Cena at Extreme Rules 2012, and I promise you it is just as much a work tonight as it was then. I was entertained by the match. The finish was perfect killer monster heel booking for The Beast! :brock


Sorry man, but there's no way in hell that I can possibly fathom that the delicate flower Randy Orton (who has been called out for being someone who hates being hit hard, by Bryan and others) would agree to being hard way busted by Brock's elbows as the match finish. I just can't buy that he wouldn't politic for a different finish.

Obviously this wasn't a shoot, because Brock was winning, but the ending had to be abrupt. I can't buy anything but that.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**

Lol @ "graphic photo". OP go watch Abyss from TNA, watch his matches on YouTube. 

Then you'll know what graphic is.

And please avoid the attitude era altogether. :lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**

WWE is scripted, just in case the OP and 53 people in this thread forgot. Guys you've all been worked, Vince the genius at his absoloute best.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**



anirioc said:


> It wasnt scripted how naive are you.


Lol please..

Gotta hand it to Vince. The product has been the most terrible it's been since 1995 and he still gets people talking.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**



Bret Hart said:


> Lol oh man, I hope someone shows Vince this thread. :lmao
> 
> What a joke of an OP. Can't believe people are getting worked in 2016.


The magic is still alive!


----------



## terrydude (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**



Cipher said:


> Just lol at this whole thread.


yup and I am just pausing here to agree before I read the rest.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**

Looked like a planned spot that went wrong. Throwing elbows was planned, but it looked like Brock either either got carried away or misjudged his own strenght and came down harder than intended. Or he just came down at a bad angle. Either way, he legit busted up Orton's head and the ref called an end to it after realizing Orton was legit out of it for a few seconds. 

So... I don't think it was planned, but I don't think Lesnar went into business for himself.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*Lesnar/Orton SS Finish Debate/Orton's Condition Thread*

Even if the match's finish was scripted, those shots to the head where painful to watch. As much as a attitude era lover I am, looking back some of the stuff that happened during the 90's were pretty dangerous i.e. unprotected head shot. I don't know maybe I am overacting, but shit that was kind of weird to watch.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**

The ending can't suck that much its got the entire net buzzing so :brock


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

It's about time hard hitting intensity was brought back to the wwe. kudos to Brock Lesner for doing so. and it's about time little metro sexual princess Orton got hit anyway. let's not forget him ending Kennedys wwe career for nothing and stopping Kofis push.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**



Simply Flawless said:


> The ending can't suck that much its got the entire net buzzing so :brock


Buzzing about it for the wrong reasons. Like hopefully Orton is okay


----------



## terrydude (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real*



anirioc said:


> it wasnt scripted.


yes it was


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**



Clique said:


> The magic is still alive!


Rather than attacking and calling out marks maybe look at the poor decisions of the ppv. 

If it were real, Brock is a fucking idiot. 

If it were not and this is actually how the second biggest ppv ends, Vince is a fucking idiot. Maybe the people who are convincing themselves its real so it wouldn't look like we wasted our evening watching this bullshit. 

Yes Vince has got us real good indeed.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*

It was somewhat uncomfortable to watch but it made Lesnar look like a killer which is all they care about. 

I'm sure Orton is fine. He's a big boy and he's been in the business for a long time. It's not the first time he's spilled blood.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**

I wonder what OP thought of the Lesnar/Cena feud from 2012. 

That's the only time I would have even came close to believing Brock got legit pissed and hence busted open a guy, since he was fresh from UFC and hadn't been in a WWE ring since 2004. 

But now? :lmao


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*



AmWolves10 said:


> It's about time hard hitting intensity was brought back to the wwe. kudos to Brock Lesner for doing so. and it's about time little metro sexual princess Orton got hit anyway. let's not forget him ending Kennedys wwe career for nothing and stopping Kofis push.


Hard hitting to the head are not alright.Concussions are major issue that have killed people or ended careers badly in a wide range of things. This is not UFC or boxing.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**



Q-MAN said:


> Buzzing about it for the wrong reasons. Like hopefully Orton is okay


If he can survive about 11 concussions and a dozen shoulder surgeries and make it past Marine boot camp a few shots from Lesnar ain't gonna do much damage


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*



AmWolves10 said:


> let's not forget him ending Kennedys wwe career


"I've said it time and time again, I was to blame for me being fired. I made the mistakes, I did the things I shouldn't have done, I said things I shouldn't have said. And that's it."-Kennedy


----------



## Diamondwire (Jul 30, 2016)

I have to say scripted just based on Corey Graves saying just before the elbow that brock was looking to open Orton up with said elbows.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**



The_Jiz said:


> Rather than attacking and calling out marks maybe look at the poor decisions of the ppv.
> 
> If it were real, Brock is a fucking idiot.
> 
> ...


It's the latter because there's so many precedents on WWE being stupid. 

Lol at all of you thinking it's real.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**

Real or fake the result is the same

A waste of time and a lack of satisfaction

like my sex life

Either way I don't have faith WWE will put on a show that is worth my money

I GUESS I GOT WORKED


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*



Dibil13 said:


> It was somewhat uncomfortable to watch but it made Lesnar look like a killer which is all they care about.
> 
> I'm sure Orton is fine, he's a big boy and he's been in the business for a long time.


Sorry I guess I just care about the health of the lockeroom no matter who it is.


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**

Yep 100% a work! Vince you genius well done you fooled me like!.... I am gobsmacked people cant see a legit stiff elbow cut up Orton and wasn't a work in the slightest


----------



## Raven'sCrucifix (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*



Q-MAN said:


> Hard hitting to the head are not alright.Concussions are major issue that have killed people or ended careers badly in wide range of things. This is not UFC or boxing.


Funny you brought up concussions, because that's actually been something on the back of mind because of this. Considering how protective they've been about headshots in generally, it really stands out. It's Lesnar, and it makes him look more legit, but that was definitely out of left field all things considered.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*



Q-MAN said:


> Even if the match's finish was scripted, those shots to the head where painful to watch. As much as a attitude era lover I am, looking back some of the stuff that happened during the 90's were pretty dangerous i.e. unprotected head shot. I don't know maybe I am overacting, but shit that was kind of weird to watch.


But I thought these guys were tough! Surely they can take hard shots to the head that every MMA fighter takes in every fight.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*



AmWolves10 said:


> It's about time hard hitting intensity was brought back to the wwe. kudos to Brock Lesner for doing so. and it's about time little metro sexual princess Orton got hit anyway. let's not forget him ending Kennedys wwe career for nothing and stopping Kofis push.


What a cringeworthy read.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**

Watched the footage. Those shots were as real as it gets.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*

I hope they actually clean that ring after each match. Wouldn't want Randy to catch some disease because his open wound got in contact with all the germs left there during the show.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**



PirateMonkE said:


> Looked like a planned spot that went wrong. Throwing elbows was planned, but it looked like Brock either either got carried away or misjudged his own strenght and came down harder than intended. Or he just came down at a bad angle. Either way, he legit busted up Orton's head and the ref called an end to it after realizing Orton was legit out of it for a few seconds.
> 
> So... I don't think it was planned, but I don't think Lesnar went into business for himself.


Lesnar really doesn't know his own strength thats the scary part, and you can tell after the first few shots for a few seconds he's like "uh did i just kill Randy" when he was unresponsive


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Orton is also the guy who shoot slapped Miz in the face for messing up the RKO set up and shit in divas purses.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**

Would you guys be that surprised that Brock just forgot to hold back a little bit and clipped Orton?

That's what happened.


----------



## GeniusSmark (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**

One of the best things that has happened all year, up there with Triple H winning the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**



Simply Flawless said:


> If he can survive about 11 concussions and a dozen shoulder surgeries and make it past Marine boot camp a few shots from Lesnar ain't gonna do much damage


Brother there is a limit to how many shots someone can take in the head.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**

Doubt Lesnar tried to legit bust open Orton.

Why? Because no company, not even the WWE, is that fucking retarded to allow Lesnar to purposely bash someone's head in and causing actual cranial damage on live TV until he bleeds to the point where he's shaking. Obviously they let Lesnar do whatever the hell they want to do, but here's the truth: *Lesnar is expendable. Lesnar, even though he's paid and contracted as such, is not special. He's not some untouchable being whose departure will spell the end of pro wrestling.*

You can't seriously expect them to allow Lesnar to do that shit after they went through this entire concussion campaign. Don't be stupid. They don't need Lesnar that badly.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*

Orton is fine, there have been worse no-blade blood filled matches in the past , remember Eddie Guerrero vs JBL?


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Kostic said:


> I hope they actually clean that ring after each match. Wouldn't want Randy to catch some disease because his open wound got in contact with all the germs left there during the show.


There's actually several mats layered on the ring. After each match they pull the top one off revealing a fresh one before the next match.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*

Lol the pussified Era of WWE. 

Are most people on this forum under 15? 

Becuz that's what it seems like with the threads on here :lmao


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> But I thought these guys were tough! Surely they can take hard shots to the head that every MMA fighter takes in every fight.


We're talking about the health of a guy who has not taken shot to the head like that in years.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**



The_Jiz said:


> Rather than attacking and calling out marks maybe look at the poor decisions of the ppv.
> 
> If it were real, Brock is a fucking idiot.
> 
> ...


Well I disagree because I think this is absolutely how Lesnar should be booked. You thought you were going to get a "satisfying" finish with the heel going over? Not seeing how Vince is an idiot for continuing to present Lesnar as a killer. This means more than any F-5 and done could have been especially coming off Brock's victory in the UFC. 

I mean people are showing their impassioned, some downright irrational responses to this controversial finish. Hell, the last three years WWE's booking of Brock's SummerSlam main event left the wrestling world buzzing. 

Doesn't matter if you/the fans enjoyed it or hated it (I personally like that people are reacting in anger to a heel finish), but Vince got you and you'll be back the next time Lesnar headlines a show.

I want to hear a Heyman promo tomorrow night on Raw gloating about this 'incident'.


----------



## terrydude (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**

hmm Randy gone for very long time. brock part timer. Out of the Blue we get Randy Orton vs Brock at Summerslam. Hadn't seen Orton in months.
Both have been wrestling for over a decade. yup its real alright. No way these guys could put on show like this. 

Obviously blood packet. If this was even close to being real the refs would of shut the match down and if Brock didn't quit wailing away he would be legit arrested. one real blow from an elbow would knock out Orton cold.
you people are silly.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**

Either Orton was sandbagging, or Lesnar just wasn't able to execute the suplexes as crisply as he usually does. Either way, something wasn't clicking, and I found the finish very odd.

Also, nobody is going to pay to see Lesnar beat the shit out of Shane.


----------



## Raven'sCrucifix (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*



Bret Hart said:


> Lol the pussified Era of WWE.
> 
> Are most people on this forum under 15?
> 
> Becuz that's what it seems like with the threads on here :lmao


I'd have said the same thing years ago when Rock was bashing in Foley's skull with a chair. Now that people know what can happen, I'd be honestly shocked if people weren't a bit worried.

This is coming from an ECW-guy too.

Not saying this is anything major, but I get the worry all the same.


----------



## Schrodinger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*

You must not watch any real combat sports if you think those were hard shots.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*



Bret Hart said:


> Lol the pussified Era of WWE.
> 
> Are most people on this forum under 15?
> 
> Becuz that's what it seems like with the threads on here :lmao


Dude tell me you don't look back at Rock vs Mankind Royal Rumble and wished Foley didn't do stuff like that. I am sorry care about the health of the people who go out there, there is limit to this.


----------



## GeniusSmark (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*

Enjoyed it. WWE needs more of this, it will get rid of some of the weak fans.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**



terrydude said:


> hmm Randy gone for very long time. brock part timer. Out of the Blue we get Randy Orton vs Brock at Summerslam. Hadn't seen Orton in months.
> Both have been wrestling for over a decade. yup its real alright. No way these guys could put on show like this.
> 
> Obviously blood packet. If this was even close to being real the refs would of shut the match down and if Brock didn't quit wailing away he would be legit arrested. one real blow from an elbow would knock out Orton cold.
> you people are silly.


Did you not see the massive fucking cut on the top of Orton's head? Unless he had some fucking prosthetic makeup along with the blood packet, that he could apply in lightning speed, he was hit for real.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*



Schrodinger said:


> You must not watch any real combat sports if you think those were hard shots.


Can't say I am fan as someone who has been legitimately knocked out from a head shot


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*



Schrodinger said:


> You must not watch any real combat sports if you think those were hard shots.


I mean, he busted Orton open hardways.

For a thing where both guys aren't actually trying to hurt each other, that's a little snug.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*



Q-MAN said:


> We're talking about the health of a guy who has not taken shot to the head like that in years.


When Conor McGregor called WWE stars pussies, I was told that wrestlers are very tough. Are they or aren't they? If they are, they should have no problem taking shots like that.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**

First the "no enhancement needed" then the huge got juice sign, then orton completely putting zero effort into the suplexes you could tell brock was pissed as fuck. Those were probably the worst suplexes ive ever seen


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**

I don't know, man. It obviously wasn't a blade job, and there's definitely a cut there so it wasn't a blood capsule. In this PG era that even blading is no longer allowed and even a hint of blood will stop a tv match, I find it hard to believe that was scripted. But then again, I guess the cameras stayed on it all, and Vince is a notorious publicity where, so who knows. 

But if that was all planned in any way, I have a real problem with the idea of knowingly and intentionally putting guys at risk by setting them up to take shots like that, especially if Orton has a history of concussions. That would just be completely irresponsible. And it flies in the race of tradition and the whole art of professional wrestling, which is to protect the opponent that you appear to be trying to kill. 

The problem is, even if Lesnar did go rogue, there isn't much anybody could do about it. Particularly in light of McGregor's recent tirades on the pussies in WWE, Vince wouldn't dare let a beef about a guy legit shooting on one of his bigger talents get out in public. All this of course on the heels of Heyman throwing around the possibility of Lesnar's ending the streak also being a shoot. All combined it makes for a pretty elaborate work, way too elaborate than I would ever give Vince credit to have contrived.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**



Bret Hart said:


> Lol please..
> 
> Gotta hand it to Vince. The product has been the most terrible it's been since 1995 and he still gets people talking.


Kids this is the moment you always remember that 50% of the positive written here currently is done by WWE plants. If only they´d invest as much time in their storyline writing. :grin2:


----------



## terrydude (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Did you not see the massive fucking cut on the top of Orton's head? Unless he had some fucking prosthetic makeup along with the blood packet, that he could apply in lightning speed, he was hit for real.


I did notice that Finns makeup does not smear anywhere as bad as it use too. so yea the forehead was most likely setup before the match.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**

I wasn't a fan of the finish, and I wish the match went longer than 10 minutes, but I get why it was done. And congrats to WWE on the finish; they have lots of people believing it was legit and not at all "part of the plan".


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> But I thought these guys were tough! Surely they can take hard shots to the head that every MMA fighter takes in every fight.


As an MMA fan, don't be a clown.

A man the size and strength of Lesnar hitting a guy who is not defending in the slightest because has no reason to expect it, is fucked.

You let anyone, MMA, WWE, ANYONE sit there and let Lesnar tee off with multiple undefended, completely unobstructed elbows to the head and they are getting fucked up.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**

Please Brock, just stop with the suplexes now. Please


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**



terrydude said:


> I did notice that Finns makeup does not smear anywhere as bad as it use too. so yea the forehead was most likely setup before the match.


You realize it takes more than make up to do that?

My god some people are stupid.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*

If he was worried about taking the shot then I doubt he would have ever agreed to it....

Face the facts, Orton was a little late to the party but he's still a product of the non-PG era. He probably wants this kind of stuff in matches, kind of like what Batista/Jericho talked about a few years ago, how they got fined for blading but didn't give a fuck because they felt it ruled in their match.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**



Clique said:


> Well I disagree because I think this is absolutely how Lesnar should be booked. You thought you were going to get a "satisfying" finish with the heel going over? Not seeing how Vince is an idiot for continuing to present Lesnar as a killer. This means more than any F-5 and done could have been especially coming off Brock's victory in the UFC.
> 
> I mean people are showing their impassioned, some downright irrational responses to this controversial finish. Hell, the last three years WWE's booking of Brock's SummerSlam main event left the wrestling world buzzing.
> 
> ...


If it weren't for the color this is the same old stoppage we would see regularly on tv. Think about that for a second.


And who is Brock going to put over. If you trust this rub in wwe's hands you will be sadly disappointed.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

it's about time Orton earned his multi million dollar contract


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**

There is nothing worked about this whatsoever. Look at the first two elbows for fucks sake. 

https://i.4cdn.org/asp/1471835493684.webm


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**



terrydude said:


> I did notice that Finns makeup does not smear anywhere as bad as it use too. so yea the forehead was most likely setup before the match.


WTF do you mean setup?


----------



## Raven'sCrucifix (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*



Godway said:


> If he was worried about taking the shot then I doubt he would have ever agreed to it....
> 
> Face the facts, Orton was a little late to the party but he's still a product of the non-PG era. He probably wants this kind of stuff in matches, kind of like what Batista/Jericho talked about a few years ago, how they got fined for blading but didn't give a fuck because they felt it ruled in their match.


True enough, I know people love to talk about "pretty boy" Orton, but Orton stood toe-to-toe with Foley, he can handle this kind of stuff.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**



HankHill_85 said:


> I wasn't a fan of the finish, and I wish the match went longer than 10 minutes, but I get why it was done. And congrats to WWE on the finish; they have lots of people believing it was legit and not at all "part of the plan".


So what? Brock is gone. Orton looks like a pussy. In three months Brock returns and does it to the next guy. Only difference Raw rating at 1.8 then. There is no pay-off. There never is with WWE, cause they have to write around part-time deals and even when they have full-timers work I guarantee you they don´t even have an idea yet how to follow up what happened today between Rusev and Reigns.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*

Orton looks pretty ticked off in the corner when they were still checking on him


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*

That was a legit hit on orton. He went limp he was out! i honestly cant see that being a work. If you watch MMA you know how much damage an elbow can do and their trying to legit defend from being hit


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*



Cesaro Section said:


> As an MMA fan, don't be a clown.
> 
> A man the size and strength of Lesnar hitting a guy who is not defending in the slightest because has no reason to expect it, is fucked.
> 
> You let anyone, MMA, WWE, ANYONE sit there and let Lesnar tee off with undefended, completely unobstructed elbows to the head and they are getting fucked up.


That shit was scripted just as it was in Lesnar/Cena at ER2012. Stop pretending he went off script.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**

Don't think anyone is doubting the legitimacy of Lesnar's strikes especially that nasty elbow that ultimately busted Randy open but the idea of Lesnar legitimately beating Orton because Orton pissed him off with his 'no enhancements needed' comment or because Orton sandbagged him is ridiculous. I pretty sure if that were the case there would a MUCH bigger shitstorm happening that what's happening now. Lesnar was probably just being careless (not that that's anything new) and over did the strikes. Maybe this was the planned ending just with added colour. Maybe it wasn't and Orton's cut was deemed too serious to continue with whatever the real ending was. Maybe Orton is just insane enough to be willing to let Lesnar basically beat the hell of him for the sake of 'compelling television'. Who knows. I think the ending went as planned with Lesnar being careless. Pretty underwhelming ending to an underwhelming match anyway.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**

Honestly I hope they just fire him. They won't, but a guy can dream. Watching this I realized how completely played out Brock's became. Even Heyman's promos have become so stale.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> When Conor McGregor called WWE stars pussies, I was told that wrestlers are very tough. Are they or aren't they? If they are, they should have no problem taking shots like that.


Dude stop being a UFC mark


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*

That was a grade A UFC level busting a dudes forehead open, no doubt about it, that shit wasn't no fucking razor, if it was, then jesus they cut him open something fierce. 10 fucking staples is brutalization. 


I can't believe all the babies on internet and social media, saying Brock should be fired, etc. People beg for blood, well we got it. I just think it made the main event that much more powerful. I mean who doesn't want to see a baby face beat his ass now!?!


----------



## Foreveryoung87 (May 4, 2014)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*

He was hitting him on his arms when he noticed he cut him open but yeah that was gross how it was gushing out


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> That shit was scripted just as it was in Lesnar/Cena at ER2012. Stop pretending he went off script.


Your right, I obviously can't know that and I'm not saying for sure he did. I'd be lying if I said something didn't feel weird about it though. Can't see WWE booking that clusterfuck as the finish but it is WWE we are talking about after all. :lol :lol 

Wouldn't shock me either way tbh.

All I'm saying was irregardless of planned or not, those bows were legit as fuck, and unobstructed blows from a man of that size and power has a large large chance of knocking anybody loopy.


----------



## Raven'sCrucifix (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*



MarkovKane said:


> I mean who doesn't want to see a baby face beat his ass now!?!


I've been wanting that for ages, this doesn't really change anything. And at this point, the writing is on the wall, the only person that they would allow legitimately to go toe-to-toe with him and beat him, is Reigns.

Not that I have a problem with that, but they have a long way to go with Reigns.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*



MarkovKane said:


> That was a grade A UFC level busting a dudes forehead open, no doubt about it, that shit wasn't no fucking razor, if it was, then jesus they cut him open something fierce. 10 fucking staples is brutalization.
> 
> 
> I can't believe all the babies on internet and social media, saying Brock should be fired, etc. People beg for blood, well we got it. I just think it made the main event that much more powerful. I mean who doesn't want to see a baby face beat his ass now!?!


This is not UFC thought. Legit shots to the head to make someone bleed has never been okay in my book when comes to wrestling. If you want to blade that's fine, but there is a limit.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real*



Icarus1312 said:


> I agree... Orton was dead weight on those suplex's... Lesnar's forearm was scary. Heyman face said it all and Brock is untouchable he doesnt give a damn.
> 
> That was seriously a scary blow not sure how anyone can say that was fake.


I think its a work not a shoot. But, if you think Lesnar is untouchable...lol. If, and its a big if, those elbows and punches were shoots, then Lesnar is going bye bye. Orton is a 3rd generation wrestler with enormous pull backstage, probably second only to Cena. Orton is HHH and Steph's guy and always has been.

Remember, Vince suspended his golden boy Reigns, fined Batista $100k, fined Taker and HHH for blading, and screwed Bret. No one is untouchable when it comes to Vince (except probably Steph and Kevin Dunn).


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**

How soft did Brock look? He needs to get back on the juice.


----------



## Machismo88 (Jul 12, 2016)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**

IMO i think Orton & Brock worked out the legit shots among themselves for an edgier finish & it worked, everyone is talking about it. The only way for blood on screen is if it's the hard way, no way Orton would just let Brock do that to him without knowing or just take it without reacting. It will more than likely set up a rematch at some stage with the way it ended. Either way I hope Randy is okay & he's a tough dude for taking that elbow.


----------



## SHEP! (Jan 18, 2015)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*



prosperwithdeen said:


> Orton is fine, there have been worse no-blade blood filled matches in the past , remember Eddie Guerrero vs JBL?


Eddie 100% bladed in that match, cut a fucking artery with the razor.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*

When Brock is forced to take the gloves off it shouldn't end any other way.

I'm pretty sure it was planned but I wonder if the people he works with ever do have legitimate concerns....say an accidental stiff shot on him that gets him angry and he flips out. In a blink of an eye the guy would end up looking like Orton lollllllllll


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*



Q-MAN said:


> Dude stop being a UFC mark


You want to see a real cut?


----------



## terrydude (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**

oh and lastly

Dez caught the ball


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*

orton is tough, he'd have to be, but what alot of people can't comprehend is that mma fighters are expecting to get hit, wrestlers aren't. And brock throwing an unexpected elbow would be more than enough to put an unsuspecting person out. That's why king hitting is so dangerous and mma fighters often take alot to finish.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*

One of the weirdest, craziest thing I've seen in quite some time. Is the consensus that Randy agreed to a finish in which Brock legit beats the shit out of him?


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*



KC Armstrong said:


> One of the weirdest, craziest thing I've seen in quite some time. Is the consensus that Randy agreed to a finish in which Brock legit beats the shit out of him?


No. Watching Joe Cronin and some other review shows, pretty much everyone is saying its obvious that Brock got pissed and fucking beat his ass. Deliberately cutting him wide open with elbows that damn near knocked him out cold. 

Wouldn't be surprised to see Vince part ways with him after that.


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*

So many pussies on this board. You would probably cry watching AE. Omg he's bleeding get the fuck over it. I miss the days of chair shots and guys beating each other to a bloody mess. Now it's just geeks doing flips. Fuck the PG era and the 12 year old fans it's fucking pass your bed time already


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real*



Antetokounmpo said:


> https://twitter.com/TheWeekday1107/status/767560885250453504
> 
> No idea how to embed a Twitter gif/link, but this was the elbow that busted Orton open the hard way. Can't see how the finish was a work.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767560885250453504
Copy the last set of numbers the end and then use the twitter icon.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**

It's not the blood that bothers me, I mean if Orton had bladed or had been opened up by accident, fine. I just didn't like Lesnar opening him up the hard way with those elbows. Yeah Orton agreed to it, but I don't think its necessary. Lesnar did the same thing to Cena in their Extreme Rules match upon his return in 2012. WWE talks about what they're doing to prevent concussions and they let Lesnar do that. Fuck that.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*



AmWolves10 said:


> It's about time hard hitting intensity was brought back to the wwe. kudos to Brock Lesner for doing so. and it's about time little metro sexual princess Orton got hit anyway. let's not forget him ending Kennedys wwe career for nothing and stopping Kofis push.


Yep, because office politics clearly justifies risking causing lifetime impairment to someone. Get a grip man.


----------



## Schrodinger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*



StylesP1 said:


> No. Watching Joe Cronin and some other review shows, pretty much everyone is saying its obvious that Brock got pissed and fucking beat his ass. Deliberately cutting him wide open with elbows that damn near knocked him out cold.
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised to see Vince part ways with him after that.


Do you seriously believe that? If it was real security would have jumped him and he would have probably gotten arrested. Instead Shane McMahon went into the ring and got F-5ed. 

That was CLEARLY a work. How gullible can you guys be? He may have cut Orton open for real which is harsh but that doesn't mean Orton didn't know about it.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*



attituderocks said:


> So many pussies on this board. You would probably cry watching AE. Omg he's bleeding get the fuck over it. I miss the days of chair shots and guys beating each other to a bloody mess. Now it's just geeks doing flips. Fuck the PG era and the 12 year old fans it's fucking pass your bed time already


Get the fuck over yourself and understand the difference. I grew up with the attitude era. There is a massive difference here. 

This was a roided up mother fucker going off script and beating a guy with concussion history with elbows to cut him open. He damn near knocked him out cold and left him in a pool of blood. This has nothing to do with PG era, it has nothing to do with any of that. It has to do Brock losing his fucking mind on Orton because he was pissed.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*



StylesP1 said:


> No. Watching Joe Cronin and some other review shows, pretty much everyone is saying its obvious that Brock got pissed and fucking beat his ass. Deliberately cutting him wide open with elbows that damn near knocked him out cold.
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised to see Vince part ways with him after that.



No fucking way. They wouldn't have announced it as TKO finish and Brock wouldn't have F5ed Shane if that's what happened.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**

I wonder how much they had to pay Orton to agree to be completely buried, get his head busted open and probably concussed. If Jericho got a mil just to lose by roll up to Fandango this should be worth at least 2M.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*



attituderocks said:


> So many pussies on this board. You would probably cry watching AE. Omg he's bleeding get the fuck over it. I miss the days of chair shots and guys beating each other to a bloody mess. Now it's just geeks doing flips. Fuck the PG era and the 12 year old fans it's fucking pass your bed time already


It's not a about the fucking blood! It's about whether someone got legitimately hurt because someone went crazy. Fuck crazy fans who think chair shots to the head are okay or that people legitimately try to bleed opponents, if you want that shit go watch that piece of shit New Jack.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*



Schrodinger said:


> Do you seriously believe that? If it was real security would have jumped him and he would have probably gotten arrested. Instead Shane McMahon went into the ring and got F-5ed.
> 
> That was CLEARLY a work. How gullible can you guys be? He may have cut Orton open for real which is harsh but that doesn't mean Orton didn't know about it.


Shane McMahon wet out there for distraction. That's it. It was on the fly. It was to end the show on something other than the roid rage beating that Lesnar had just done. Learn what an improvised finish is. Do you REALLY think Summerslam ends with an F5 to Shane fucking McMahon? No.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*



MarkovKane said:


> That was a grade A UFC level busting a dudes forehead open, no doubt about it, that shit wasn't no fucking razor, if it was, then jesus they cut him open something fierce. 10 fucking staples is brutalization.
> 
> 
> I can't believe all the babies on internet and social media, saying Brock should be fired, etc. People beg for blood, well we got it. I just think it made the main event that much more powerful. I mean who doesn't want to see a baby face beat his ass now!?!


I don't think it's the blood, its the way they got blood. If it was a blade job it would have been fine, but those were legit elbows to the skull, who knows the damage that could or may have caused to Orton. No need for that especially when WWE is so concussion conscious these days. Ban the curb stomp but let a roided up Lesnar go out and do that?


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> You want to see a real cut?


Bravo some guy I never head of got his head split open. Good for him.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*



StylesP1 said:


> Shane McMahon wet out there for distraction. That's it. It was on the fly. It was to end the show on something other than the roid rage beating that Lesnar had just done. Learn what an improvised finish is. Do you REALLY think Summerslam ends with an F5 to Shane fucking McMahon? No.


Yeah, that is one thing that just made no sense. Why would a Raw guy attack the Smackdown commissioner when the next joint ppv isn't for another 3 months (Survivor Series)? Something about the finish was just very odd...


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**

Folks, everything went down the way it was supposed to. For all you know Orton agreed to maybe take a few licks in order to make it look legit.

That being said if the wheels really came off the train they would've put a stop to it right away like they always do when a wrestler gets hurt. The fact they kept the thing going and Lesnar repeatedly got back in there to hit him some more means everything was going according to plan.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*



Ratedr4life said:


> I don't think it's the blood, its the way they got blood. If it was a blade job it would have been fine, but those were legit elbows to the skull, who knows the damage that could or may have caused to Orton. No need for that especially when WWE is so concussion conscious these days. Ban the curb stomp but let a roided up Lesnar go out and do that?


Someone gets it! Thank you


----------



## Schrodinger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*



StylesP1 said:


> Shane McMahon wet out there for distraction. That's it. It was on the fly. It was to end the show on something other than the roid rage beating that Lesnar had just done. Learn what an improvised finish is. Do you REALLY think Summerslam ends with an F5 to Shane fucking McMahon? No.


Dude, you're talking crazy. Did they do an improvised finish when Owen Hart died? No, they just went off the air. 

They wouldn't maintain kayfabe when one wrestler assaults another. Not to mention that Brock was not in a position to hold Orton down. If Orton really was being attacked without knowing it he could have easily rolled out of position but he didn't. 

They are also talking about it on WWE.com which means that it's part of the storyline. If it was a shoot Lesnar would have already gotten fired and they would try to downplay the incident as much as they could since it would make them look really bad.

There is just no way that that was anywhere close to real. Orton probably even bladed. I don't think he cut him open with strikes.


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: Lesnar/Orton SS Finish Debate/Orton's Condition Thread*

a steroid guy almost killed his opponent. that would be good publicity for WWE


----------



## lma0 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Lesnar/Orton SS Finish Debate/Orton's Condition Thread*

Don't be stupid people, that was obv scripted, do you really think Lesnar is gonna do something like that, lose contract, and end up in jail for no reason, and Orton was clearly letting him do that as did referees.
Use your brains please.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*



StylesP1 said:


> Shane McMahon wet out there for distraction. That's it. It was on the fly. It was to end the show on something other than the roid rage beating that Lesnar had just done. Learn what an improvised finish is. Do you REALLY think Summerslam ends with an F5 to Shane fucking McMahon? No.


Exactly the entire time shane was out you could tell he was worried as fuck and was scared that lesnar would kill him lmao


----------



## LegendAS (Mar 9, 2015)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I wonder how much they had to pay Orton to agree to be completely buried, get his head busted open and probably concussed. If Jericho got a mil just to lose by roll up to Fandango this should be worth at least 2M.


Jericho got 1M? As if.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Lesnar/Orton SS Finish Debate/Orton's Condition Thread*

Don't think he'll be hearing those voices in his head anymore :duck


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Lesnar/Orton SS Finish Debate/Orton's Condition Thread*

Holy fuck, I can't believe people in 2016 think that was a shoot. The comments on WWE's Instagram are fucking hilarious. It's called busted open the hard way and turning heel. https://www.instagram.com/p/BJZS4-RB91y/

People keep asking why WWE is still PG... people are expecting the New York Attorney General to press charges against Brock. This generation could not handle anything more than PG. The couple times a year WWE goes beyond PG, people act like they seen Jeffrey Dahmer in the ring murdering someone and eating their flesh. It's 2016 FFS. fpalm


----------



## OwensWWE6 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: Lesnar/Orton SS Finish Debate/Orton's Condition Thread*

Hope Raw is better to make people happier.


----------



## Desprado (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: Lesnar/Orton SS Finish Debate/Orton's Condition Thread*

Some stupid people do not understand is that WWE is entertainment company not a fighting sports company. The main event clearly was not planned as WWE wanted and of course they do not want Randy again to go with another injury after his 7- 8 months of return.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*Re: Lesnar/Orton SS Finish Debate/Orton's Condition Thread*



T-Viper said:


> Holy fuck, I can't believe people in 2016 think that was a shoot. The comments on WWE's Instagram are fucking hilarious. It's called busted open the hard way and turning heel. https://www.instagram.com/p/BJZS4-RB91y/
> 
> People keep asking why WWE is still PG... people are expecting the New York Attorney General to press charges against Brock. This generation could not handle anything more than PG. The couple times a year WWE goes beyond PG, people act like they seen Jeffrey Dahmer in the ring murdering someone and eating their flesh. It's 2016 FFS. fpalm


Legitimate head shots are not cool nowdays even looking back at some of the stuff from the attitude era it's hard not to cringe at the impact of some of those shots. Tell me you don't think real headshots are a good idea.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real*



Icarus1312 said:


> I agree... Orton was dead weight on those suplex's... Lesnar's forearm was scary. Heyman face said it all and Brock is untouchable he doesnt give a damn.
> 
> That was seriously a scary blow not sure how anyone can say that was fake.


So do we then have a number of people in this thread stating that this was a shoot by Lesnar?

If so, he's done and is probably in good position to be done at this point, especially after his pissing away $2.5M+ from UFC 200.

I mean, if we're going to say it's real, then it's Maeda-level or New Jack-level when he tried to kill Vic Grimes.

And this would be one of the highest-profile shoots of all. I'm not sure, frankly.


----------



## Dobbizzle (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*



attituderocks said:


> So many pussies on this board. You would probably cry watching AE. Omg he's bleeding get the fuck over it. I miss the days of chair shots and guys beating each other to a bloody mess. Now it's just geeks doing flips. Fuck the PG era and the 12 year old fans it's fucking pass your bed time already


Calls people 12...spells like a 10 yr old. Nice job little buddy!


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: Lesnar/Orton SS Finish Debate/Orton's Condition Thread*



OwensWWE6 said:


> Hope Raw is better to make people happier.


They'd probably need Charlotte to utter the words "Open Challenge" and have Bayley win the title Monday night for that to happen!


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

If you guys think Vince OK'd Lesnar using calculated elbow shots to intentionally bust Orton(who has past concussions) open MMA style and damn near knocking him out, that is on you. I see no way in hell he OK's that. What I saw is Lesnar lose his cool, took it out on Orton, Shane comes out randomly to distract from the doctors and to end the show on something other than the beating that just occurred. 

Anyone that thinks Summerslam would end with Lesnar giving an F5 to Shane is out of their mind. There is also no reason whatsoever for that to happen, as there is 3 months until the next brand shared PPV. It makes 0 sense. Add into the fact that the announcers were stumbling and had no idea what to call.

So, you guys believe that its a full on work. I'll take the more common sense route. I hope he is fired. Mostly because I find him boring as fuck with his 2 moves.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: Lesnar/Orton SS Finish Debate/Orton's Condition Thread*



T-Viper said:


> Holy fuck, I can't believe people in 2016 think that was a shoot. The comments on WWE's Instagram are fucking hilarious. It's called busted open the hard way and turning heel. https://www.instagram.com/p/BJZS4-RB91y/
> 
> People keep asking why WWE is still PG... people are expecting the New York Attorney General to press charges against Brock. This generation could not handle anything more than PG. The couple times a year WWE goes beyond PG, people act like they seen Jeffrey Dahmer in the ring murdering someone and eating their flesh. It's 2016 FFS. fpalm


But that's what you have when you're putting together a company for the likes of your corporate entities rather than as a coherent booking strategy.

To me, if that's a hardway, there's a real problem keeping Brock around (whether the elbows were or were not shoots), because that's how Brock operates. He has no fucking "Off" switch. This is Brock and that's why he was in the main event when he has no business in the company after his piss tests went hot before UFC 200.

Even if this were a shoot, I don't think the AG could press charges on it even if he wanted to.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

StylesP1 said:


> If you guys think Vince OK'd Lesnar using calculated elbow shots to intentionally bust Orton(who has past concussions) open MMA style and damn near knocking him out, that is on you. I see no way in hell he OK's that. What I saw is Lesnar lose his cool, took it out on Orton, Shane comes out randomly to distract from the doctors and to end the show on something other than the beating that just occurred.
> 
> Anyone that thinks Summerslam would end with Lesnar giving an F5 to Shane is out of their mind. There is also no reason whatsoever for that to happen, as there is 3 months until the next brand shared PPV. It makes 0 sense. Add into the fact that the announcers were stumbling and had no idea what to call.
> 
> So, you guys believe that its a full on work. I'll take the more common sense route. I hope he is fired. Mostly because I find him boring as fuck with his 2 moves.


I want this owned by you. You are stating we have witnessed the highest-profile wrestling shoot in history.

And that's fine, if that's what you believe. You have a very cogent argument here.

That said, I disagree on the Shane angle -- because that could be the write-off for Shane from television (his role was not supposed to go THIS LONG), plus the seeds set for Brock-Shane at Mania 33.


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

Orton beat Rhodes with a bell and he was busted open. So what? These things happen. PG fans bitch every time something edgy happens. Brock was crapped on for saying he doesn't give a shit about Slater's kids. Like really how old are the people watching now? Are you that fucking sensitive? Some people are even bitching about too many penis jokes. Go fucking watch Disney shit because there's no cussing, blood, sex just the way you like it


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

All I have to say is this generation seriously cracks me up.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Wrestlefire said:


> I want this owned by you. You are stating we have witnessed the highest-profile wrestling shoot in history.
> 
> And that's fine, if that's what you believe. You have a very cogent argument here.
> 
> That said, I disagree on the Shane angle -- because that could be the write-off for Shane from television (his role was not supposed to go THIS LONG), plus the seeds set for Brock-Shane at Mania 33.


Very true but I have no interest in seeing Brock vs Shane, Shane wouldn't stand a chance!


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

Wrestlefire said:


> I want this owned by you. You are stating we have witnessed the highest-profile wrestling shoot in history.
> 
> And that's fine, if that's what you believe. You have a very cogent argument here.
> 
> That said, I disagree on the Shane angle -- because that could be the write-off for Shane from television (his role was not supposed to go THIS LONG), plus the seeds set for Brock-Shane at Mania 33.


A big no to Shane vs Lesnar! As much of a crazy SOB Shane is I don't think he is that crazy.


----------



## Raven'sCrucifix (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real*



Wrestlefire said:


> So do we then have a number of people in this thread stating that this was a shoot by Lesnar?
> 
> If so, he's done and is probably in good position to be done at this point, especially after his pissing away $2.5M+ from UFC 200.
> 
> ...


I do think some might be jumping way to far into conclusions, but when you factor in, it's Brock, he did recently have an issue with the Wellness Policy, he was a legit fighter in UFC.

It's the mixture of hype and image.

I don't think it's anything like that. In my opinion, Brock wouldn't do it, he seems too professional in how he presents himself, yes he might be an asshole, but he's not so much of an ass to intentionally hurt/stiff someone.

Of course if people want to be this is real or "get worked" I don't really care, if it makes them enjoy the show more or want to see him get beat by someone on the roster, great for them, it'll be more fun for them.


----------



## Ryan93 (Aug 8, 2009)

Jesus christ, this was obviously intended to be a work.

Maybe Brock went a little too hard on Orton, there's no arguing that, look at the fucking gash on his head.. But there's no doubt that was the intended finish of the match. If that was a shoot, there's no way in fucking hell that Brock is F5'ing Shane after. Plus look at how the camera panned directly on Orton as blood leaked from the dude's head. 

This was a work guys, relax. Brock obviously put a little too much force into the elbow, and there wasn't supposed to be THAT much blood, but the plan was definitely for Lesnar to bust Orton up the hard way, and for Shane O' Mac to come to the ring and eat an F5.. This is definitely setting up some sort of future program that involves SD sending someone after Lesnar, beyond me who the fuck that would be though.


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

It got a tad uncomfortable but I'm ok with the finish. You guys have to stop being marks. Those guys are professional, I don't believe it was shoot.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

Heath V said:


> All I have to say is this generation seriously cracks me up.


Yeah a generation who don't want to see people retire early, have long term brain damage, or die because of one too many shots to the head. God forbid people caring about the damage this folks' bodies go thru.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Q-MAN said:


> Yeah a generation who don't want to see people retire early, have long term brain damage, or die because of one too many shots to the head. God forbid people caring about the damage this folks' bodies go thru.


2 shots to the head, he will be fine!

Are people really this sheltered, lol omg..


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

StylesP1 said:


> If you guys think Vince OK'd Lesnar using calculated elbow shots to intentionally bust Orton(who has past concussions) open MMA style and damn near knocking him out, that is on you. I see no way in hell he OK's that. What I saw is Lesnar lose his cool, took it out on Orton, Shane comes out randomly to distract from the doctors and to end the show on something other than the beating that just occurred.
> 
> Anyone that thinks Summerslam would end with Lesnar giving an F5 to Shane is out of their mind. There is also no reason whatsoever for that to happen, as there is 3 months until the next brand shared PPV. It makes 0 sense. Add into the fact that the announcers were stumbling and had no idea what to call.
> 
> So, you guys believe that its a full on work. I'll take the more common sense route. I hope he is fired. Mostly because I find him boring as fuck with his 2 moves.


Amen!


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real*



Heath V said:


> Very true but I have no interest in seeing Brock vs Shane, Shane wouldn't stand a chance!


Like that stopped him from going Hell in a Cell with Taker this year?



Q-MAN said:


> A big no to Shane vs Lesnar! As much of a crazy SOB Shane is I don't think he is that crazy.


Same question, and if you still need more, think of the height of the cell they're using.



Raven'sCrucifix said:


> I do think some might be jumping way to far into conclusions, but when you factor in, it's Brock, he did recently have an issue with the Wellness Policy, he was a legit fighter in UFC.
> 
> It's the mixture of hype and image.
> 
> I don't think it's anything like that. In my opinion, Brock wouldn't do it, he seems too professional in how he presents himself, yes he might be an asshole, but he's not so much of an ass to intentionally hurt/stiff someone.


I disagree wholeheartedly. I think if someone legit pissed him off, he damn well would. It's probably in Vince's best interests to have him done anyway at this point, but still...



Raven'sCrucifix said:


> Of course if people want to be this is real or "get worked" I don't really care, if it makes them enjoy the show more or want to see him get beat by someone on the roster, great for them, it'll be more fun for them.


That, of course, requires a credible opponent -- and the WWE seems not to understand that at this time.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

Ryan93 said:


> Jesus christ, this was obviously intended to be a work.
> 
> Maybe Brock went a little too hard on Orton, there's no arguing that, look at the fucking gash on his head.. But there's no doubt that was the intended finish of the match. If that was a shoot, there's no way in fucking hell that Brock is F5'ing Shane after. Plus look at how the camera panned directly on Orton as blood leaked from the dude's head.
> 
> This was a work guys, relax. Brock obviously put a little too much force into the elbow, and there wasn't supposed to be THAT much blood, but the plan was definitely for Lesnar to bust Orton up the hard way, and for Shane O' Mac to come to the ring and eat an F5.. This is definitely setting up some sort of future program that involves SD sending someone after Lesnar, beyond me who the fuck that would be though.


Even if it was a work it is still not okay for how hard he went. I am sorry but he should have stop after the first elbow.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Ryan93 said:


> Jesus christ, this was obviously intended to be a work.
> 
> Maybe Brock went a little too hard on Orton, there's no arguing that, look at the fucking gash on his head.. But there's no doubt that was the intended finish of the match. If that was a shoot, there's no way in fucking hell that Brock is F5'ing Shane after. Plus look at how the camera panned directly on Orton as blood leaked from the dude's head.
> 
> This was a work guys, relax. Brock obviously put a little too much force into the elbow, and there wasn't supposed to be THAT much blood, but the plan was definitely for Lesnar to bust Orton up the hard way, and for Shane O' Mac to come to the ring and eat an F5.. This is definitely setting up some sort of future program that involves SD sending someone after Lesnar, beyond me who the fuck that would be though.


No, you speak with too much common sense, stop!!

Lol at people saying they were uncomfortable watching this. WWE is damned if they do and damned if they don't. They can NEVER not be PG, the PC crowd would throw a damn fit!!!


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

Something better get done about Lesnar doing anything he wants. For him to even go over tonight is bull shit. But for them to write him looking so much better then a kayfabe 12 time world champ then why don't they just come out and say that they are UFC's bitch???????


----------



## Ryan93 (Aug 8, 2009)

Q-MAN said:


> Yeah a generation who don't want to see people retire early, have long term brain damage, or die because of one too many shots to the head. God forbid people caring about the damage this folks' bodies go thru.


I get what you're saying. The dude took two elbows to the head. That's not going to cause brain damage, he's going to be alright.

Jesus christ, I really hope you don't watch MMA.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Q-MAN said:


> Yeah a generation who don't want to see people retire early, have long term brain damage, or die because of one too many shots to the head. God forbid people caring about the damage this folks' bodies go thru.


One of the reasons many people don't want to watch football any more.

And also one of the reasons many people do watch football, because THEY DO WANT TO SEE people get fucked up, retire early, get brain damage, and kill themselves or somebody else -- just as long as they are entertained as that all happens.


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

Heath V said:


> 2 shots to the head, he will be fine!
> 
> Are people really this sheltered, lol omg..


The same people who were offended by Brock cussing and the abundance of penis jokes lately. Wtf happened to WWE. It used to be cool an edgy. Now it's catered to Disney/Nickelodeon audience


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

Heath V said:


> 2 shots to the head, he will be fine!
> 
> Are people really this sheltered, lol omg..


Oh yeah it's perfectly fine for a guy with a past with concussion to take two hard elbow shot. Let see how you feel if Lesnar did that to you.


----------



## Raven'sCrucifix (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real*



Wrestlefire said:


> I disagree wholeheartedly. I think if someone legit pissed him off, he damn well would. It's probably in Vince's best interests to have him done anyway at this point, but still...


Maybe my memory is a little bad, but, has there ever been an instance where he intentionally stiffed someone? I certainly recall he broke Holly's neck, but even Holly acknowledges that it wasn't intentional and just an accident.

If there has been then sure, but as I've always recalled Brock's been professional inside of the ring.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

Ryan93 said:


> Jesus christ, this was obviously intended to be a work.
> 
> Maybe Brock went a little too hard on Orton, there's no arguing that, look at the fucking gash on his head.. But there's no doubt that was the intended finish of the match. If that was a shoot, there's no way in fucking hell that Brock is F5'ing Shane after. Plus look at how the camera panned directly on Orton as blood leaked from the dude's head.
> 
> This was a work guys, relax. Brock obviously put a little too much force into the elbow, and there wasn't supposed to be THAT much blood, but the plan was definitely for Lesnar to bust Orton up the hard way, and for Shane O' Mac to come to the ring and eat an F5.. This is definitely setting up some sort of future program that involves SD sending someone after Lesnar, beyond me who the fuck that would be though.


Exactly. Anytime a wrestler gets hurt, the refs put a stop to it and the announcing team usually breaks character....that didn't happen here. The fact the segment extended well past the point when he started bleeding and Lesnar kept backing off and going in to hit him some more tells you it went according to plan. The possibility exists that perhaps in the middle of it he may have dinged him a little harder than expected once or twice, things happen, but make no mistake the TKO victory was the intended closing of the match. As big and rough as Brock looks, he is actually known to be a pretty safe worker.

One of the coolest moments in recent times as far as this shitty product goes and many people are up in arms.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

RKO 4life said:


> Something better get done about Lesnar doing anything he wants. For him to even go over tonight is bull shit. But for them to write him looking so much better then a kayfabe 12 time world champ then why don't they just come out and say that they are UFC's bitch???????


Except that any serious examination of UFC at this point shuts down the company.

Somebody just threw away $4 billion on a drug cartel.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Lesnar/Orton SS Finish Debate/Orton's Condition Thread*



Q-MAN said:


> Legitimate head shots are not cool nowdays even looking back at some of the stuff from the attitude era it's hard not to cringe at the impact of some of those shots. Tell me you don't think real headshots are a good idea.


Yea I wasn't bothered by the blood but WWE can't pump how great their concussion protocol is and then ask somebody to take legit elbows to the head like that. What if Orton is concussed, what if his brain never properly heals and this turns into a Bryan/Graves situation? You can't claim to care about the talent's welfare but put it aside whenever you need a big angle.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Q-MAN said:


> Oh yeah it's perfectly fine for a guy with a past with concussion to take two hard elbow shot. Let see how you feel if Lesnar did that to you.


I would embrace it with open arms, I wouldn't even have to be asked twice, especially for what Orton is making!!


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*



StylesP1 said:


> Shane McMahon wet out there for distraction. That's it. It was on the fly. It was to end the show on something other than the roid rage beating that Lesnar had just done. Learn what an improvised finish is. Do you REALLY think Summerslam ends with an F5 to Shane fucking McMahon? No.


So by your logic, you're telling me, that Vince Mcmahon just saw Brock Lesnar shoot on Randy Orton, fueled by roid rage, and mutilate him to where he was in a pool of his own blood, then he sent his own 5'10 190 pound however the fuck old he is son out there, with no warning, and no prior knowledge from Brock, to take an F-5 from said 6'5 280 pound guy who shot on a pro wrestler and mutilated him, and in your opinion and by your own words, is on a roid rage bout? And that Shane, who has 3 kids, just said, sure..no problemo! 

















No bruh. No.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Q-MAN said:


> Oh yeah it's perfectly fine for a guy with a past with concussion to take two hard elbow shot. Let see how you feel if Lesnar did that to you.


Another of the reasons I don't buy the Sasha injury story. Wasn't Sasha out a shitton of time here just a while back to recover from nagging injuries or a concussion or whatever it was?

And it's the same here. It's one of the reasons I cannot rule out this being a shoot or at least a work went too far.


----------



## Ryan93 (Aug 8, 2009)

Overcomer said:


> Exactly. Anytime a wrestler gets hurt, the refs put a stop to it and the announcing team usually breaks character....that didn't happen here. The fact the segment extended well past the point when he started bleeding and Lesnar kept backing off and going in to hit him some more tells you it went according to plan. The possibility exists that perhaps in the middle of it he may have dinged him a little harder than expected once or twice, things happen, but make no mistake the TKO victory was the intended closing of the match. As big and rough as Brock looks, he is actually known to be a pretty safe worker.
> 
> One of the coolest moments in recent times as far as this shitty product goes and many people are up in arms.


It was. It definitely wasn't a shoot. Just a case of Lesnar being a bit too stiff.

Also for everyone trying to say this was Lesnar going apeshit over Orton "sandbagging" his suplexes, are you serious? Orton has fucking hypermobile shoulders that have caused him to miss alot of time in his career, do you really think they were going to have him take fifth-teen bumps onto his shoulders unprotected? They were low suplexes for a reason.

Lesnar went ape-shit tonight, Reigns went ape-shit tonight. Pretty obvious what they're building the Raw ME of Mania to be. Vince finally gets his wish of WM going off the air with Reigns as champ after beating Lesnar clean.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Funny people bitch about Lesnar's wrestling style yet almost every one of his matches are exciting to watch because somebody gets busted wide open!

- Vic


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real*



Raven'sCrucifix said:


> Maybe my memory is a little bad, but, has there ever been an instance where he intentionally stiffed someone? I certainly recall he broke Holly's neck, but even Holly acknowledges that it wasn't intentional and just an accident.
> 
> If there has been then sure, but as I've always recalled Brock's been professional inside of the ring.


Frankly, because I don't think anyone has pissed him off, and for good reason!!!

I'm not saying the guy is unprofessional, but, as a bit of an "I hate people!" type myself, I'd have to think there's a time bomb somewhere in that Beast Incarnate.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

Ryan93 said:


> I get what you're saying. The dude took two elbows to the head. That's not going to cause brain damage, he's going to be alright.
> 
> Jesus christ, I really hope you don't watch MMA.


What if he wasn't alright? That's that the point I am trying to make. Head shots are not fun, take it from someone who been on the KO of one.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

They totally tried to make Brock a heel this evening and by God I think it worked.

How about we give Orton some respect from taking those head shots from Lesnar damn.


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

Overcomer said:


> Exactly. Anytime a wrestler gets hurt, the refs put a stop to it and the announcing team usually breaks character....that didn't happen here. The fact the segment extended well past the point when he started bleeding and Lesnar kept backing off and going in to hit him some more tells you it went according to plan. The possibility exists that perhaps in the middle of it he may have dinged him a little harder than expected once or twice, things happen, but make no mistake the TKO victory was the intended closing of the match. As big and rough as Brock looks, he is actually known to be a pretty safe worker.
> 
> One of the coolest moments in recent times as far as this shitty product goes and many people are up in arms.


That's why we can't have nice things. If Rock and Austin were wrestling now, haters would bitch about the cussing and ass jokes. They would call the police when Rock threw Austin into the river. Bunch of fucking pussies like Connor said.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Vic Capri said:


> Funny people bitch about Lesnar's wrestling style yet almost every one of his matches are exciting to watch because somebody gets busted wide open!
> 
> - Vic


None of his matches are exciting.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

Can his lazy ass pull off 3 wrestling moves?


----------



## Ryan93 (Aug 8, 2009)

```

```



Q-MAN said:


> What if he wasn't alright? That's that the point I am trying to make. Head shots are not fun, take it from someone who been on the KO of one.


No they're not. 

But it's pro wrestling, they happen. You didn't watch much wrestling from the pre-PG era, did you?


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

From Meltzer 



> This was really unique at the finish. Lesnar was ground and pounding him and looked like he knocked Orton out with an elbow as Orton was bleeding all over the place. The idea was clearly to have Orton busted open like with John Cena in Lesnar's return match, but Orton looked like he was knocked out. The doctors came in, but Lesnar kept going back to attack Orton.
> 
> Some of this was clearly planned but I'm not sure if this was the planned finish. Orton was a bloody mess.
> 
> Lesnar continued to beat on him after the match with worked punches. Shane McMahon jumped in the ring and got F5'd. Paul Heyman was freaking out. It appeared the idea was to be graphic and violent and look like a shoot, but it didn't look like it was the planned finish of the match, although the Shane spot was clearly planned.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Heath V said:


> I would embrace it with open arms, I wouldn't even have to be asked twice, especially for what Orton is making!!


Then you are a fucking idiot and have probably already taken a couple too many shots to the head.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> They totally tried to make Brock a heel this evening and by God I think it worked.
> 
> How about we give Orton some respect from taking those head shots from Lesnar damn.


Heel? Does it matter what Brock is? He takes 4 month breaks. Will anyone remember he is a heel when he comes back?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Wrestlefire said:


> Then you are a fucking idiot and have probably already taken a couple too many shots to the head.


Lol do you not watch WWE or UFC?! This is not the first time this has happened and clearly not the last. He is a grown man, he will be FINE, holy shit.


----------



## Ryan93 (Aug 8, 2009)

attituderocks said:


> That's why we can't have nice things. If Rock and Austin were wrestling now, haters would bitch about the cussing and ass jokes. They would call the police when Rock threw Austin into the river. Bunch of fucking pussies like Connor said.


I can only imagine what some of these young, sensitive marks would have reacted like if they saw some of the bumps Foley took back in the late 90's.. The unprotected chair shots from The Rock, the HIAC match with Taker, being thrown into a dumpster and shoved off stage by the New Age Outlaws.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

Ryan93 said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> No they're not.
> ...


I have watched since 2000 and have study matches from before that. So yeah I did. Stuff like Rock vs Mankind Royal Rumble are hard to watch, anything with Beniot hitting his head is hard to watch, and don't get me started about some crazy ass ECW shit. I can understand that wrestlers in the past where willing to do a lot of crazy stuff, but I don't think they should do that kind of stuff involving the head.


----------



## Ryan93 (Aug 8, 2009)

Wrestlefire said:


> Then you are a fucking idiot and have probably already taken a couple too many shots to the head.


Eh, Orton's a pretty crazy fuck. He'll do anything if it means a memorable moment. Christ, the guy even took a bump into real thumb tacks.

He was in on this. Just probably wasn't expecting Brock to drill him that hard.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Q-MAN said:


> Yeah a generation who don't want to see people retire early, have long term brain damage, or die because of one too many shots to the head. God forbid people caring about the damage this folks' bodies go thru.


Yet Orton taking those elbows has so much more meaning behind it than all of these idiots doing ring apron bumps, or Sasha Banks trying to do high risk shit they have no business doing and nearly paralyzing themselves every time. 

This is the business they're in. Wrestling is SUPPOSED to look like a worked fight. And that's what Orton/Lesnar looked like. Not two people doing choreographed flipping around, and diving out of the ring onto their necks, and then kicking out of every single thing for 10 minutes to have a crowd chant "This is awesome" for 15 seconds. 

That looked and felt more hardcore than any PG Street Fight of the last 5 years. So cry all you want, Orton knew what he was doing and likely wanted to do it because of how it would look on screen. Professional fighters take more damage than that every time they step into the ring. Randy gets to take all the time he wants to recover, and never HAS to take shots like that if he doesn't want to.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Do I think Orton was sandbagging? No. Bad shoulders.

Do I think it was supposed to send somewhat like this? Probably.

Do I think Lesnar was supposed to cave in Orton's skull like this? No.

Do I think Lesnar did it on purpose? Eh. I doubt it. Sure as hell didn't try "not" to do it though.

And lol at people saying "OH THIS STUFF HAPPENED ALL THE TIME IN THE ATTITUDE ERA, YOU GUYS ARE JUST PUSSIES". It's not like this was a Strong Style strike exchange and someone got cut perfectly accidentally like what happened in Joe vs. Bálor, or an unprotected chair shot (which guys have been very careful with). But to actually elbow the shit out of a guy on the top of their head like that to get some colour is a "bit" inadvisable. I'm all for some realism and stiffness, but you still gotta use your brains up there and at least be a bit careful.

And maybe Orton was *supposed* to blade, but that cut is no result of blading for fuck's sake :lmao Maybe Brock decided to take it upon his own hands and thought "hey, he's gonna blade anyway, so...". Do I seriously think that? No. But I wouldn't put it past him :brock4

Either way, assuming this was planned it was pretty much a waste lol. It doesn't make Brock look any more invincible for story purposes, and even if it did, he's not gonna be in any interesting or relevant stories to elevate anyone (besides You-Know-Who eventually, who doesn't need it either). Then again, this is the WWE and all strong booking goes to Brock. Fuck that.


----------



## Raven'sCrucifix (Aug 18, 2016)

JimCornette said:


> From Meltzer


Could have been a variety of things then, Lesnar going for an elbow and Orton moving at the wrong moment, he definitely did get knocked out though, that much is certain. But it sounds like an accident to me.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

attituderocks said:


> That's why we can't have nice things. If Rock and Austin were wrestling now, haters would bitch about the cussing and ass jokes. They would call the police when Rock threw Austin into the river. Bunch of fucking pussies like Connor said.


Exactly, if it was a SHOOT, they wouldn't have just let Brock continue to fucking beat on him. Finlay, Malenko, Mercury, Arn Anderson, etc, would have been out there to hold Brock off, or at least pull Orton out of the fucking ring. But nah, they just all stood at Guerrilla and watched Brock kill a guy.

I'm not saying it was right, but if you think this was shoot, you're fucking retarded.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

KingCosmos said:


> None of his matches are exciting.


If by none you mean all then I fully agree. He is the only one that brings a big fight feel to every match he competes in. It's not his fault that the rest of the roster isn't up to par.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

edit


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

StylesP1 said:


> Heel? Does it matter what Brock is? He takes 4 month breaks. Will anyone remember he is a heel when he comes back?


Yes, they will. He'll continue his violent acts as a angle for mania DUH


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Heath V said:


> Lol do you not watch WWE or UFC?! This is not the first time this has happened and clearly not the last. He is a grown man, he will be FINE, holy shit.


Yep, you want to see somebody die.

On the football field, in the ring, in the Octagon. Doesn't matter.

You want blood, you bloodthirsty pig.

Some of us are a little more aware of what concussions do because we live either with them or with people who are dealing with those effects.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Ryan93 said:


> I can only imagine what some of these young, sensitive marks would have reacted like if they saw some of the bumps Foley took back in the late 90's.. The unprotected chair shots from The Rock, the HIAC match with Taker, being thrown into a dumpster and shoved off stage by the New Age Outlaws.


Loved the Attitude Era.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Heath V said:


> 2 shots to the head, he will be fine!
> 
> Are people really this sheltered, lol omg..


That's not how brain damage works, it's not just 2 shots in a vacuum, it's 2 shots added to all the other shots he's accrued over a 15 year career. Remember he was wrestling in an era where guys regularly took chair shots to the head. Also keep in mind that a headbutt ended Bryan's career.

Taking legit elbows to the head at this point in his career, with everything we know about CTE is hella irresponsible.


----------



## Schrodinger (Jul 6, 2016)

Wrestlefire said:


> Except that any serious examination of UFC at this point shuts down the company.
> 
> Somebody just threw away $4 billion on a drug cartel.


What's that supposed to mean? Are you saying the Fertitta brothers are somehow involved in drug trafficking?

Even if they were, would it matter now that they sold the company? How would the UFC get shut down?


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

Heath V said:


> Lol do you not watch WWE or UFC?! This is not the first time this has happened and clearly not the last. He is a grown man, he will be FINE, holy shit.


This is not safe thought. Taking head shots is fucking stupid especially if you have had concussions. Guys like Foley even said that what he did should not be repeated.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> Exactly, if it was a SHOOT, they wouldn't have just let Brock continue to fucking beat on him. Finlay, Malenko, Mercury, Arn Anderson, etc, would have been out there to hold Brock off, or at least pull Orton out of the fucking ring. But nah, they just all stood at Guerrilla and watched Brock kill a guy.
> 
> I'm not saying it was right, but if you think this was shoot, you're fucking retarded.


This is part of why the angle at the back end is what it was: WHO'S GOING TO FUCKING STOP HIM?

You send Arn Anderson out, and that's a second death. Bryan? Same principle.

I mean, seriously: If Brock wanted to shoot, who the fuck is going to stop him, short of a firearm?


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Heath V said:


> If by none you mean all then I fully agree. He is the only one that brings a big fight feel to every match he competes in. It's not his fault that the rest of the roster isn't up to par.


No i mean none of them. You have to have the most dull sense of entertainment to like suplex repeat.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

All I want is to see a live reaction of all the faces of the stay at home moms after they saw Brock bust open orton like that. You could tell the kids wont be allowed to watching wrestling for awhile lmao


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

Ryan93 said:


> I can only imagine what some of these young, sensitive marks would have reacted like if they saw some of the bumps Foley took back in the late 90's.. The unprotected chair shots from The Rock, the HIAC match with Taker, being thrown into a dumpster and shoved off stage by the New Age Outlaws.


These kids want Brock fired because he said "shit." Fucking little pussies. WWE has went to hell since they started catering to first graders.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Wrestlefire said:


> Yep, you want to see somebody die.
> 
> On the football field, in the ring, in the Octagon. Doesn't matter.
> 
> ...


Lol you seriously crack me up, my guess is that you must be a liberal. Again, WWE should just stop with wrestling all together and just have debates. Are you new to this form of entertainment? Have you watched anything prior to the PG era?


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real*



KingCosmos said:


> And this is why vince loves Brock. Because marks like you buy in to this kinda stuff


LOL Second post and end the thread.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Lesnar was obviously scripted to bust Orton open. He wasn't scripted to cave Orton's skull in and send him unconscious ffs.

So ya.. too much power on that blow there big guy. They should probably learn that busting people open the hard way can be incredibly dangerous and Not Do That.

Its like getting New Jack to blade you. The dude isn't a surgeon and its probably not the best idea to have him do it.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Schrodinger said:


> What's that supposed to mean? Are you saying the Fertitta brothers are somehow involved in drug trafficking?
> 
> Even if they were, would it matter now that they sold the company? How would the UFC get shut down?


Given the number of people who seem to be getting dinged for drugs at the top of the company (UFC), I'd say that's a very real possibility.

And yes it would matter if someone actually took a look at the number of drug suspensions, which we all know they won't because of how much money UFC makes Vegas, etc. (Hi Floyd Mayweather, you domestic violence pig!)


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

So Brock buries people, injures people for real, does nothing but suplexes, gets paid more than anymore for just a few appearances, gets away with drugging...

And some people like it?

Hell, even Roman is more respectable than Brock.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Get this walking, no draw having, overpaid, pathetic excuse for a professional wrestler out of here. Lesnar can fuck off forever. I would not shed a single tear if I never saw his sweaty, enhancement using ass again. I'm not even an Orton mark, but he proved tonight he can't handle himself in WWE ring anymore. Fucking sluggish, pathetic 'performance' and then botches his offense like a goddamn roided up geek and injuries a freshly returning, far more entertaining wrestler than himself.

Waste of a paycheck and tv time.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Wrestlefire said:


> This is part of why the angle at the back end is what it was: WHO'S GOING TO FUCKING STOP HIM?
> 
> You send Arn Anderson out, and that's a second death. Bryan? Same principle.
> 
> I mean, seriously: If Brock wanted to shoot, who the fuck is going to stop him, short of a firearm?


Exactly. If Brock wanted to SHOOT tonight on Orton, Orton would be fucking dead. Like, literally. With no one stepping in on those shots Brock was delivering, if Brock was delivering full force shoot style, Orton would be in a coma right now.


----------



## Ryan93 (Aug 8, 2009)

```

```



attituderocks said:


> These kids want Brock fired because he said "shit." Fucking little pussies. WWE has went to hell since they started catering to first graders.


And shit, he did this to Orton. 

Imagine if he did this to one of the IWC's golden boys like Nakamura, or Zayn or Balor. They'd have been wiping the Dorito dust off their fingers, so they could call 911.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

deathslayer said:


> So Brock buries people, injures people for real, does nothing but suplexes, gets paid more than anymore for just a few appearances, and some people like it?


But isn't it awesome how he goes off script and curses? So amazing how he said he didn't give a shit about Slater's kids!

/s


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Would not surprise me if this was done in part as a response to McGregor's comments about WWE guys being pussies. That story blew up and maybe Vince wanted to do something that showed his guys were legitimately 'tough'. I doubt they expected that much blood but hey, shit happens when you start throwing elbows to the head. 

Lol at anyone thinking Brock would legitimately just start beating the shit out of Orton off-script. The guy is a business man above everything else, and his WWE gig is as sweet as it gets. He shows up once in a blue moon, does basically nothing and gets paid a shit load of money. He's not gonna do anything to ruin that.


----------



## Ryan93 (Aug 8, 2009)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Get this walking, no draw having, overpaid, pathetic excuse for a professional wrestler out of here. Lesnar can fuck off forever. I would not shed a single tear if I never saw his sweaty, enhancement using ass again. I'm not even an Orton mark, but he proved tonight he can't handle himself in WWE ring anymore. Fucking sluggish, pathetic 'performance' and then botches his offense like a goddamn roided up geek and injuries a freshly returning, far more entertaining wrestler than himself.
> 
> Waste of a paycheck and tv time.


Meh. Randy would've started nailing in his performance after a month or so anyways. If Lesnar put him out, Randy will probably send him a thank you text. More time to hang out snorting coke off escorts asses.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Heath V said:


> Lol you seriously crack me up, my guess is that you must be a liberal. Again, WWE should just stop with wrestling all together and just have debates. Are you new to this form of entertainment? Have you watched anything prior to the PG era?


Hey, why doesn't somebody bust up half your face and see how you like living the rest of your life with the aftereffects?

Son, the money ain't that good. This isn't the Attitude Era (which I *did* watch), this isn't the ECW Philly Era (which a lot of you jack-offs want to go back to), this is an era where people are now aware of what can happen with some of this shit.

But I know, you want blood in your scripted sport. Hell, you want it that bad, I got a scripted sport for you! It's called the National Football League.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> But isn't it awesome how he goes off script and curses? So amazing how he said he didn't give a shit about Slater's kids!
> 
> /s


Such edgy, Much Wow, So Bad.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

Ryan93 said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> And shit, he did this to Orton.
> ...


Dude just stop. This is not funny or even trolling at this point. You are acting like a pathetic person trying to insult people just to get off.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

Ryan93 said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> And shit, he did this to Orton.
> ...


lmao you guys are killing me tonight. perhaps there might be some tomorrow morning who will be calling their congressman.


----------



## Schrodinger (Jul 6, 2016)

Wrestlefire said:


> Given the number of people who seem to be getting dinged for drugs at the top of the company (UFC), I'd say that's a very real possibility.
> 
> And yes it would matter if someone actually took a look at the number of drug suspensions, which we all know they won't because of how much money UFC makes Vegas, etc. (Hi Floyd Mayweather, you domestic violence pig!)


There have been a lot of people getting caught with drugs because the UFC recently implemented a very rigorous drug testing program in conjunction with USADA, an outside company in charge of administering out-of-competition random drug testing. 

A lot of people get caught in the UFC because a lot of athletes do drugs in general. There are just as many people doing PEDs in WWE, NFL, cycling, etc. they're just not getting caught. 

I mean, the Fertitta brothers were known to be very shady and possibly have ties to the Mafia but there is no concrete evidence that they did anything criminal.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> Exactly. If Brock wanted to SHOOT tonight on Orton, Orton would be fucking dead. Like, literally. With no one stepping in on those shots Brock was delivering, if Brock was delivering full force shoot style, Orton would be in a coma right now.


I'm going to give you two reasons I'm not quite going that far:

1) If he decided to shoot, he'd like to leave the company not in handcuffs.

2) If he decided to shoot to make a point but wanted to stay (and somehow is able to), tonight could've been the warning shot. The next one might be worse!

Brock Lesnar is a ticking time bomb.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Ryan93 said:


> Meh. Randy would've started nailing in his performance after a month or so anyways. If Lesnar put him out, Randy will probably send him a thank you text. More time to hang out snorting coke off escorts asses.


Yeah pathetic response by you . No respect for a amazing performer like a Randy Orton. Some of you people crack me up lol snorts coke smh go to bed .


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> That's not how brain damage works, it's not just 2 shots in a vacuum, it's 2 shots added to all the other shots he's accrued over a 15 year career. Remember he was wrestling in an era where guys regularly took chair shots to the head. Also keep in mind that a headbutt ended Bryan's career.
> 
> Taking legit elbows to the head at this point in his career, with everything we know about CTE is hella irresponsible.


At the end of the day it was HIS choice. And if he is such a risk then he should probably hang it up much like Bryan had to. Don't think for one minute what these guys do on a daily basis is safe. There is a reason there are so many injuries nowadays. Instead of telling a story in the ring they would rather flip around for 20 minutes and put themselves at a much higher risk for injury. I'll take a cohesive story and a well thought out match where each move actually means something instead of a match that rushes from spot to spot that you can see coming a mile away.

If Orton is that prone to further injury then he shouldn't be wrestling however something tells me that he knows more about his health than we do.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

Overcomer said:


> lmao you guys are killing me tonight. perhaps there might be some tomorrow morning who will be calling their congressman.


Dude seriously just stop


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Get this walking, no draw having, overpaid, pathetic excuse for a professional wrestler out of here. Lesnar can fuck off forever. I would not shed a single tear if I never saw his sweaty, enhancement using ass again. I'm not even an Orton mark, but he proved tonight he can't handle himself in WWE ring anymore. Fucking sluggish, pathetic 'performance' and then botches his offense like a goddamn roided up geek and injuries a freshly returning, far more entertaining wrestler than himself.
> 
> Waste of a paycheck and tv time.


Preach

And while were at it please take those fat lardasses Bray Wyatt and Paul Heyman with him who have been cutting the same boring meaningless longwinded promo's the last 2 years. I really hope they leave, just as long as they stay off of the Beautiful Beaches of Puerto Rico. That roided freak does not deserve to sample our fine cuisine,fine women and exotic gifts of nature.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ryan93 said:


> Meh. Randy would've started nailing in his performance after a month or so anyways. If Lesnar put him out, Randy will probably send him a thank you text. More time to hang out snorting coke off escorts asses.


.......anyways


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

Heath V said:


> At the end of the day it was HIS choice. And if he is such a risk then he should probably hang it up much like Bryan had to. Don't think for one minute what these guys do on a daily basis is safe. There is a reason there are so many injuries nowadays. Instead of telling a story in the ring they would rather flip around for 20 minutes and put themselves at a much higher risk for injury. I'll take a cohesive story and a well thought out match where each move actually means something instead of a match that rushes from spot to spot that you can see coming a mile away.
> 
> If Orton is that prone to further injury then he shouldn't be wrestling however something tells me that he knows more about his health than we do.


I don't think he agreed to getting sniff elbows to the fucking head without protection.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Schrodinger said:


> I mean, the Fertitta brothers were known to be very shady and possibly have ties to the Mafia but there is no concrete evidence that they did anything criminal.


Because no one wants to look, there being four billion reasons not to.

You see, this is one of the main reasons I have grave suspicion over a lot of sports these days: You'd either have to be dumb as shit to be as irresponsible for what you put in your body as many of these athletes appear to be, or you're being given the stuff as a pre-condition for success and opportunities.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

And if it was a shoot. Would Orton just fucking lay there? Yeah, he may have been out cold for a second, but when he woke up and saw he was pouring gallons of blood and this wasn't supposed to be happening, you think he would just lay there and let Brock beat on him some more? Wouldn't try to scramble to his feet? Nothing? Look at UFC 202, Glover Texiera got legit knocked out, but as soon as he was conscious he was trying to take the referee down. Have you seen Randy Orton when something goes wrong in the ring? He goes apeshit. Calling Kofi Kingston stupid, motioning to the camera like "WTF" when they missed a cue for music, etc.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Work, Shoot, Accident, On Purpose, there is but one question one has to ask at the end of the day..

How many, if any at all, people who normally wouldn't will tune in to Raw to see the results..


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

King Cosmos said:


> None of his matches are exciting.


Cena Vs. Lesnar - Extreme Rules 2012 / Extreme Rules 2013

Lesnar Vs. Helmsley - SummerSlam 2012

Punk Vs. Lesnar - SummerSlam 2013

Cena Vs. Lesnar Vs. Rollins - Royal Rumble 2015

Lesnar Vs. Reigns - Wrestlemania XXXI

Lesnar Vs. Undertaker - SummerSlam 2015 / Hell In The Cell 2015

Lesnar Vs. Sheamus - House Show 


It's all good though, bro. You're just another whiny hater.

- Vic


----------



## Ryan93 (Aug 8, 2009)

Q-MAN said:


> Dude just stop. This is not funny or even trolling at this point. You are acting like a pathetic person trying to insult people just to get off.


Jesus christ dude, the guy took two fucking elbows.

You're acting like you just watched Muhammad Ali and George Foreman slug on eachother's brains for 15 rounds. Or Robbie Lawler vs Rory MacDonald.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Wrestlefire said:


> Hey, why doesn't somebody bust up half your face and see how you like living the rest of your life with the aftereffects?
> 
> Son, the money ain't that good. This isn't the Attitude Era (which I *did* watch), this isn't the ECW Philly Era (which a lot of you jack-offs want to go back to), this is an era where people are now aware of what can happen with some of this shit.
> 
> But I know, you want blood in your scripted sport. Hell, you want it that bad, I got a scripted sport for you! It's called the National Football League.


Thanks for the NFL recommendation but it sadly bores me to death. 

And the money is good, recent reports have the midcarders in the mid 6 figures per year and the main eventers in the 7 figures. And thankfully Orton didn't get his face caved in, he wasn't massacred. It was an elbow shot to the head which he agreed to.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

Hawkke said:


> Work, Shoot, Accident, On Purpose, there is but one question one has to ask at the end of the day..
> 
> How many, if any at all, people who normally wouldn't will tune in to Raw to see the results..


Not me I don't have the capability, no cable at the moment.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Q-MAN said:


> I don't think he agreed to getting sniff elbows to the fucking head without protection.


So you honestly feel that Brock put his career on the line and opened himself up for lawsuit after lawsuit? Highly unlikely.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow, between this and Ambrose having no problem admitting that Lesnar phoned it in at Wrestlemania, Lesnar's becoming a problem.

Why would ANYONE want to work with him at this point?


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> And if it was a shoot. Would Orton just fucking lay there? Yeah, he may have been out cold for a second, but when he woke up and saw he was pouring gallons of blood and this wasn't supposed to be happening, you think he would just lay there and let Brock beat on him some more? Wouldn't try to scramble to his feet? Nothing? Look at UFC 202, Glover Texiera got legit knocked out, but as soon as he was conscious he was trying to take the referee down. Have you seen Randy Orton when something goes wrong in the ring? He goes apeshit. Calling Kofi Kingston stupid, motioning to the camera like "WTF" when they missed a cue for music, etc.


Randy Orton got fucked up hard. Would he just fucking lay there?

YES! Especially if he doesn't know what country he's in because he's been ground-and-pounded by a legit UFC heavyweight champion, especially if the shots were stiff or shoot.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Vic Capri said:


> Cena Vs. Lesnar - Extreme Rules 2012
> 
> Lesnar Vs. Helmsley - SummerSlam 2012
> 
> ...


The rematch with Cena at Night of Champions was good too. As was the cage match between he and Trips.

That match he had with Punk is still one of the best pro wrestling matches I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

Ryan93 said:


> Jesus christ dude, the guy took two fucking elbows.
> 
> You're acting like you just watched Muhammad Ali and George Foreman slug on eachother's brains for 15 rounds. Or Robbie Lawler vs Rory MacDonald.


Then go let Lesnar do it to you. Go on tough guy let Lesnar beat your face in.


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

Brock is too real and edgy for WWE. It's like fitting a square peg into a round hole. He's not PG and will never be. He's better off elsewhere.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Heath V said:


> So you honestly feel that Brock put his career on the line and opened himself up for lawsuit after lawsuit? Highly unlikely.


He's dumb enough to piss hot and piss away $2,500,000 plus a significant PPV cut for UFC 200.

I would not rule that scenario out. Wouldn't rule it in, can't rule it out!


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

Think maybe they should shut down the company after night. This is why we have gun rights to defend yourself.

Think if Orton puts up with this shit I'll stop watching.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Vic Capri said:


> Cena Vs. Lesnar - Extreme Rules 2012
> 
> Lesnar Vs. Helmsley - SummerSlam 2012
> 
> ...


The bold ones are the only ones interesting. More so because Punk made the match. Same with Cena and Rollins. Please spare me if you think Brock's in ring work has been good


----------



## Ryan93 (Aug 8, 2009)

All these nerdy smarks need to relax.

You guys think Lesnar is this loose cannon, dangerous psychopath right now, yet will be posting threads tomorrow on how your boy Shinsuke Nakamura or Finn Balor is a believable threat to beat him.

It was a work, we've seen violent/dangerous works before. They'll happen again. Were you guys going apeshit when The Rock bashed in Foley's head with six chairshots as he was handcuffed?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Wrestlefire said:


> He's dumb enough to piss hot and piss away $2,500,000 plus a significant PPV cut for UFC 200.
> 
> I would not rule that scenario out. Wouldn't rule it in, can't rule it out!


Well I'm sorry but it wasn't a shoot. WWE has people talking and I can guarantee they will all be tuning in to RAW tomorrow to get the story.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

Heath V said:


> So you honestly feel that Brock put his career on the line and opened himself up for lawsuit after lawsuit? Highly unlikely.


No I think he went too hard and crossed a line. Yeah accidents happen, but it doesn't make it right or okay for the person it happen to. Owen didn't mean to break Austin's neck, but it doesn't make the botch that caused it less hard to watch.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Some of these posts.

Fuck.

Anyway, can people at least try and have a discussion about this without all the petty crap please.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

KingCosmos said:


> The bold ones are the only ones interesting. More so because Punk made the match. Same with Cena and Rollins. Please spare me if you think Brock's in ring work has been good


Oh dude, if you really think Lesnar/Reigns and Lesnar/Taker HIAC 2015 weren't good, then you need to fuck off. Like really, that's just blind hating bullshit. Go watch Nakamura knee people 45 times and jerk it or something. Jesus.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> The bold ones are the only ones interesting. More so because Punk made the match. Same with Cena and Rollins. Please spare me if you think Brock's in ring work has been good


Zzz...

- Vic


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

Ryan93 said:


> All these nerdy smarks need to relax.
> 
> You guys think Lesnar is this loose cannon, dangerous psychopath right now, yet will be posting threads tomorrow on how your boy Shinsuke Nakamura or Finn Balor is a believable threat to beat him.
> 
> It was a work, we've seen violent/dangerous works before. They'll happen again. Were you guys going apeshit when The Rock bashed in Foley's head with six chairshots as he was handcuffed?


They weren't even born yet


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Heath V said:


> Well I'm sorry but it wasn't a shoot. WWE has people talking and I can guarantee they will all be tuning in to RAW tomorrow to get the story.


Give me one reason to believe Brock wouldn't, given his position and his circumstances.

I'm not saying he did (though I would like to continue to emphasize that, if he has, he's committed the single biggest, most prominent wrestling shoot in history!), but I can't rule it out.

Guy's a time bomb.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Q-MAN said:


> No I think he went too hard and crossed a line. Yeah accidents happen, but it doesn't make it right or okay for the person it happen to. Owen didn't mean to break Austin's neck, but it doesn't make the botch that caused it less hard to watch.


That was very hard to watch, hell Eddie blading and almost killing himself was hard to watch. In all honesty that match should have been stopped. This wasn't on that level though, I'd put this along side with what happened to Brock and Cena in 2012. I was at the edge of my seat for that one, Brock was legit beating the hell out of Cena.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Heath V said:


> *At the end of the day it was HIS choice. And if he is such a risk then he should probably hang it up much like Bryan had to*. Don't think for one minute what these guys do on a daily basis is safe. There is a reason there are so many injuries nowadays. Instead of telling a story in the ring they would rather flip around for 20 minutes and put themselves at a much higher risk for injury. I'll take a cohesive story and a well thought out match where each move actually means something instead of a match that rushes from spot to spot that you can see coming a mile away.
> 
> *If Orton is that prone to further injury then he shouldn't be wrestling *however something tells me that he knows more about his health than we do.


Not sure if serious... First of all wrestling is the art of selling violence _without_ actually hurting the other guy so what he did wasn't wrestling. Second of all, anybody with a brain is prone to brain injury because humans weren't designed to intentionally take blows to the head. 

Funny you should mention choice and then mentioned Bryan-- it wasn't Bryan's choice to retire, WWE forced him to for his own wellbeing and even if it was Orton's choice to get buried and have his head split open (which I sincerely doubt) then WWE should've intervened for his own wellbeing. Isn't that why the have the Wellness policy and the concussion protocol? To keep these guys from killing themselves?


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

Some of you guys wonder/start threads about Brock asking if he's worth all the money he's paid or why does Vince love Brock so much? Just read through this thread and you'll find out why. Anything this guy does does turns to gold. Him saying shit during a segment is automatically a 50 pager. Look at this current one, people are on his ass like the guy who shot the president or something. We are well on are way to 100+ pages.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Green Light said:


> Would not surprise me if this was done in part as a response to McGregor's comments about WWE guys being pussies. That story blew up and maybe Vince wanted to do something that showed his guys were legitimately 'tough'. I doubt they expected that much blood but hey, shit happens when you start throwing elbows to the head.


The problem with that logic is that Brock (The UFC guy) beat the living shit out of a top "wrestler" and making him look like a pussy. If Vince wanted to show his guys were tough, Orton should have been the one opening up Brock the hard way.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> Oh dude, if you really think Lesnar/Reigns and Lesnar/Taker HIAC 2015 weren't good, then you need to fuck off. Like really, that's just blind hating bullshit. Go watch Nakamura knee people 45 times and jerk it or something. Jesus.


Taker vs Lesnar was garbage. You want to see a good match HBK vs Taker. Reigns vs Lesnar was a fucking glorified one sided garbage piece of shit. Reigns vs Rusev on Raw was better. I'm sure your Brock boner loved it it tho


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

Ryan93 said:


> All these nerdy smarks need to relax.
> 
> You guys think Lesnar is this loose cannon, dangerous psychopath right now, yet will be posting threads tomorrow on how your boy Shinsuke Nakamura or Finn Balor is a believable threat to beat him.
> 
> It was a work, we've seen violent/dangerous works before. They'll happen again. Were you guys going apeshit when The Rock bashed in Foley's head with six chairshots as he was handcuffed?


I pretty sure even Foley has said it was stupid of him for what he did and regrets it. I pretty sure Mrs. Foley can pissed at him and I am sure even fans of him admit that he shouldn't had gone that far. Also I never said Lesnar was a dangerous psychopath, I said unprotected shots to the head are dangerous. If this was Lesnar just being sniff that's one thing, but this was something different. I don't want people to retire like Bryan because of a botch from a hairless gorilla. Concussions are not a joke.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Wrestlefire said:


> Give me one reason to believe Brock wouldn't, given his position and his circumstances.
> 
> I'm not saying he did (though I would like to continue to emphasize that, if he has, he's committed the single biggest, most prominent wrestling shoot in history!), but I can't rule it out.
> 
> Guy's a time bomb.


It was obviously a work, Shane getting F5'd confirms that. If anything he may have hit him harder than expected and perhaps they weren't expecting that much blood.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

thedeparted_94 said:


> The problem with that logic is that Brock (The UFC guy) beat the living shit out of a top "wrestler" and making him look like a pussy. If Vince wanted to show his guys were tough, Orton should have been the one opening up Brock the hard way.


Somewhere right now, Conor McGregor is smiling.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

KingCosmos said:


> Taker vs Lesnar was garbage. You want to see a good match HBK vs Taker. Reigns vs Lesnar was a fucking glorified on sided garbage piece of shit. Reigns vs Rusev on Raw was better. I'm sure your Brock boner loved it it tho


Yeah man, let's compare a match between prime HBK and Taker to one between 39 year old part time Brock Lesnar and 50 year old part time Undertaker.

Oh yeah, ya got me. Such a good comparison. You win.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Once again WWE is scripted. Settle down. People are acting like this is the first time. Lesnar has been stiff. Or been violent in his strikes. Remember when he "Broke" Hunter's arm or elbow? It's a work my friends. GO outside, you well be worked out their too :lol.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

Heath V said:


> That was very hard to watch, hell Eddie blading and almost killing himself was hard to watch. In all honesty that match should have been stopped. This wasn't on that level though, I'd put this along side with what happened to Brock and Cena in 2012. I was at the edge of my seat for that one, Brock was legit beating the hell out of Cena.


Granted not on the same level but it still it's hard to watch anyone get a sniff elbow to the head. Hell I cringe whenever I see someone hit their head hard on anything because a concussion is not hard to get.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Wrestlefire said:


> One of the reasons many people don't want to watch football any more.
> 
> And also one of the reasons many people do watch football, because THEY DO WANT TO SEE people get fucked up, retire early, get brain damage, and kill themselves or somebody else -- just as long as they are entertained as that all happens.


I guess you not seeing ratings for football if you think people DON'T want to watch. Lol.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

This shit has worked shoot written all over it. I could be wrong, but my money is on this option.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

thedeparted_94 said:


> The problem with that logic is that Brock (The UFC guy) beat the living shit out of a top "wrestler" and making him look like a pussy. If Vince wanted to show his guys were tough, Orton should have been the one opening up Brock the hard way.


It's pretty warped logic, I agree. But it does seem to me like the kind of thing Vince would do. And he obviously loves Brock.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> Yeah man, let's compare a match between prime HBK and Taker to one between 39 year old part time Brock Lesnar and 50 year old part time Undertaker.
> 
> Oh yeah, ya got me. Such a good comparison. You win.


OH but i thought Reigns vs Lesnar and Taker vs Lesnar was good.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Green Light said:


> It's pretty warped logic, I agree. But it does seem to me like the kind of thing Vince would do. And he obviously loves Brock.


It's not warped logic. Brock destroys everyone on the roster until Reigns beats him in the rematch. Seems simple to me.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Not sure if serious... First of all wrestling is the art of selling violence _without_ actually hurting the other guy so what he did wasn't wrestling. Second of all, anybody with a brain is prone to brain injury because humans weren't designed to intentionally take blows to the head.
> 
> Funny you should mention choice and then mentioned Bryan-- it wasn't Bryan's choice to retire, WWE forced him to for his own wellbeing and even if it was Orton's choice to get buried and have his head split open (which I sincerely doubt) then WWE should've intervened for his own wellbeing. Isn't that why the have the Wellness policy and the concussion protocol? To keep these guys from killing themselves?


First of all damn near no one on the roster sells anymore and when they actually do people automatically assume the worse.

They don't intend on hurting themselves yet accidents happen on a daily basis. Have you not heard of stiff shots before? Go watch some Vader, Orndorf, Stan Hansen or early Bundy matches, those guys were stiff as hell. Orton agreed to this much like Cena did years back. People need to seriously relax, I can only imagine if WWE went back to TV 14, the PC brigade would throw an absolute fit!!


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

TN Punk said:


> I guess you not seeing ratings for football if you think people DON'T want to watch. Lol.


Just because something is popular doesn't make it a good idea...gladiator fights were once consider popluar and a good idea. Just saying


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

KingCosmos said:


> OH but i thought Reigns vs Lesnar and Taker vs Lesnar was good.


They were. I'm not gonna sit here and argue with you when you compare them to Reigns vs. Rusev on RAW. That's fucking stupid and a waste of my time.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Q-MAN said:


> Just because something is popular doesn't make it a good idea...gladiator fights were once consider popluar and a good idea. Just saying


You're just saying nonsense.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

To add something else. This is why I did not advocate Brock Orton. Meaningless match. As it is Brock looks like a million bucks. And Orton is his chump. What did they gain from it? The man who takes Lesnar down, is gonna have some serious cred. My bet is on Roman haha.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

TN Punk said:


> I guess you not seeing ratings for football if you think people DON'T want to watch. Lol.


I said "many", but I will freely admit that if "The Running Man" was made for American television to kill off people every week, it'd have the record ratings proposed within the movie.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> They were. I'm not gonna sit here and argue with you when you compare them to Reigns vs. Rusev on RAW. That's fucking stupid and a waste of my time.


So let me get this straight. Reigns vs Rusev on RAW was bad but Lesnar and Reigns at mania which was a garbage one sider was better gotcha. Don't confuse your spectacle "big fight" boner with actual good matches.


----------



## Ryan93 (Aug 8, 2009)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> They were. I'm not gonna sit here and argue with you when you compare them to Reigns vs. Rusev on RAW. That's fucking stupid and a waste of my time.


Don't worry about him. 

He probably thinks the ideal wrestling match is Nakamura/Balor running around like gymnasts, doing somersaults and springboards for every spot while using weird striking maneuvers that look straight out of a fucking 80's action flick.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

Heath V said:


> First of all damn near no one on the roster sells anymore and when they actually do people automatically assume the worse.
> 
> They don't intend on hurting themselves yet accidents happen on a daily basis. Have you not heard of stiff shots before? Go watch some Vader, Orndorf, Stan Hansen or early Bundy matches, those guys were stiff as hell. Orton agreed to this much like Cena did years back. People need to seriously relax, I can only imagine if WWE went back to TV 14, the PC brigade would throw an absolute fit!!


I would like to point out a lot of those guys from the head shot era don't look or exactly in the best shape. Look blood in a wrestling match is fine, but kayfabe needs to be involved. Not actual shots to the head.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

I have zero doubt that the ending was planned, and that Brock was slated to win via TKO (strikes) --- that being said, I'm not sure that the blood was planned. Either Lesnar erred and threw a legit strike, or he and Randy planned the entire time for Brock to open him up the hard way, which I find hard to believe, since Randy blading would've been a much easier option.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Ryan93 said:


> Don't worry about him.
> 
> He probably thinks the ideal wrestling match is Nakamura/Balor running around like gymnasts, doing somersaults and springboards for every spot while using weird striking maneuvers that look straight out of a fucking 80's action flick.


I think Balor is garbage, but I figure that with your Attitude Era googles and Brock boner you've never watched anything outside of WWE. Saying Nakumara is a gymnast and doing somersaults shows your ignorance. You probably have no fucking idea what strong style is


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Wrestlefire said:


> I said "many", but I will freely admit that if "The Running Man" was made for American television to kill off people every week, it'd have the record ratings proposed within the movie.


Ratings and attendance is increasing so this many thing isn't true.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

TN Punk said:


> You're just saying nonsense.


No I am just pointing out just because sport is popular does not make it the best idea in terms of long term health. Granted guys aren't being throw to lions or fighting to death, but they do get pretty fucked up.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

I might add they made Orton look very very strong in this match . Took a beating got his signature moves in and kicked out of an F5 only to be passed out (tko'd)


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

I just can't imagine Brock caring enough to turn it into a shoot. :draper2


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Add OP's username to the list of things I would've rathered experience than this PPV...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> I might add they made Orton look very very strong in this match . Took a beating got his signature moves in and kicked out of an F5 only to be passed out (tko'd)


If you think he looked strong then Reigns and Punk must've been gods. All I can remember were 2 RKOs, a dropkick and the ddt. Other than that he was just getting tossed around. Don't see how that's very very strong.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

Ryan93 said:


> Don't worry about him.
> 
> He probably thinks the ideal wrestling match is Nakamura/Balor running around like gymnasts, doing somersaults and springboards for every spot while using weird striking maneuvers that look straight out of a fucking 80's action flick.


Hey, I'll take 1980's fighting over that shit we see in Jason Bourne movies anyway.


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

This was obviously a work. God some of you are such pussies.

Do I think Brock lost his shit and intentionally started beating the shit out of Randy? No.

Do I think Brock probably miscalculated/accidentally stiffed more than intended? Yes, very likely.

That was the intended finish for the match/PPV, but knowing Randy I imagine he didn't sign up to be completely opened up as he was. I imagine the intended was a small/medium wound, not a hole in his head.

I'll give my full reasoning another time... Maybe.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

TN Punk said:


> Ratings and attendance is increasing so this many thing isn't true.


For the same reason a lot of you bloodthirsties want Brock: You know that, some night, he's going to kill somebody -- legit. Will tonight be that night?


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> I might add they made Orton look very very strong in this match . Took a beating got his signature moves in and kicked out of an F5 only to be passed out (tko'd)


But Orton should never get TKO'ed in the first place. That goes for Cena/Styles/KO/Rollins/Ambrose/Reigns/ those 7 should look even with Brock even if they lose. This lazy booking by Vince because of his favs Cena/Taker/Lesnar is costing him and this full time roster a shot to get people watching again.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Wrestlefire said:


> For the same reason a lot of you bloodthirsties want Brock: You know that, some night, he's going to kill somebody -- legit. Will tonight be that night?


Stop being melodramatic LOL. Brock ain't killing anyone in the ring.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Wrestlefire said:


> For the same reason a lot of you bloodthirsties want Brock: You know that, some night, he's going to kill somebody -- legit. Will tonight be that night?


Ok you have to be trolling at this point. Lol that he's going to kill someone in the ring, you seriously crack me up. Will tonight be that night? You sound like some cheesy public service announcement.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

TN Punk said:


> Stop being melodramatic LOL. Brock ain't killing anyone in the ring.


Tell that to the Brock fanboys that think he is the most perfect specimen alive and could kill someone by using a fraction of his god given strength


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

KingCosmos said:


> Tell that to the Brock fanboys that think he is the most perfect specimen alive and could kill someone by on using a fraction of his god given strength


Exactly. Why do you think Brock got more money for UFC 200 than almost the entire remaining main card COMBINED????


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Iron Man said:


> If you think he looked strong then Reigns and Punk must've been gods. All I can remember were 2 RKOs, a dropkick and the ddt. Other than that he was just getting tossed around. Don't see how that's very very strong.


Uh punks match doesn't count because that was before the streak effect took place. And wtf did reigns do until the end of the match 3 superman punches and two spears. Equally as strong as can be against Brock. I figured the caliber of Orton he wouldn't been made to look stronger . The table not breaking on the RKO would of helped more but whatever .


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real*



Iapetus said:


> What for? He just failed 2 blood tests.
> 
> He's probably still on roids and is getting crazily violent because of it.


Have you taken any kind of supplementation before? I have and steroids do not make you go crazy. Your post has reefer madness written all over it.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

RKO 4life said:


> But Orton should never get TKO'ed in the first place. That goes for Cena/Styles/KO/Rollins/Ambrose/Reigns/ those 7 should look even with Brock even if they lose. This lazy booking by Vince because of his favs Cena/Taker/Lesnar is costing him and this full time roster a shot to get people watching again.


Tko is like Austin Hart when Austin passed out. I'll live with that rather then 10 suplexes and one F5 for the win


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Its legit funny how anyone can call Bork a badass becuase they think he kick some dudes ass in a fixed fight the other guy thought was fake


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

KingCosmos said:


> Tell that to the Brock fanboys that think he is the most perfect specimen alive and could kill someone by on using a fraction of his god given strength


The only thing I think I need to tell anyone is to the mass amount of people in this thread acting like soccer moms who saw their kid watching Britney Spears first music video and complaining that it's too sexual.

MAN UP!


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real*



Heath V said:


> Have you taken any kind of supplementation before? I have and steroids do not make you go crazy. Your post has reefer madness written all over it.


Have you ever been on tren. Because i can tell you he's not bullshitting about rage


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Botchy SinCara said:


> Its legit funny how anyone can call Bork a badass becuase they think he kick some dudes ass in a fixed fight the other guy thought was fake


Are you new here, and was the lobotomy painful?


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Wait... you mean to tell me that there are people here that actually think that Brock went off-script for himself, or had "roid-rage" and intentionally hurt Randy?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real*



KingCosmos said:


> Have you ever been on tren. Because i can tell you he's not bullshitting about rage


Former bodybuilder here and my personal experience is this, I was more aggressive in the weight room and in the bedroom and that's about it.

I believe that if you were an aggressive dick prior to taking them, then you will still be that same aggressive asshole after taking them. I personally feel that roid rage is a myth and is taken way out of context.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

SuicideSlushPuppie said:


> Wait... you mean to tell me that there are people here that actually think that Brock went off-script for himself, or had "roid-rage" and intentionally hurt Randy?


Yes there are people that think that Lesnar a guy with the sweetest deal in WWE history possibly. Went off-script because Randy was sandbagging. 2016 people are getting worked still.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real*



Heath V said:


> Former bodybuilder here and my personal experience is this, I was more aggressive in the weight room and in the bedroom and that's about it.
> 
> I believe that if you were an aggressive dick prior to taking them, then you will still be that same aggressive asshole after taking them. I personally feel that roid rage is a myth and is taken way out of context.


It's not to the extent people exaggerate.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

KingCosmos said:


> Yes there are people that think that Lesnar a guy with the sweetest deal in WWE history possibly. Went off-script because Randy was sandbagging. 2016 people are getting worked still.


If Randy didn't want to cooperate, Brock is a legit shooter and hooker --- he could've easily put Randy into a hold, or potatoed him and let him know that he better get with the program. The naivety of some of the posters here just kills me.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

TN Punk said:


> The only thing I think I need to tell anyone is to the mass amount of people in this thread acting like soccer moms who saw their kid watching Britney Spears first music video and complaining that it's too sexual.
> 
> MAN UP!


If indeed the ending wasn't a work then people are upset because Lesnar can do no wrong in the company. He can say do use what ever he wants. It better stop because others have heat while he's doing anything he please.

Orton is a household name and they made him out to be like some punk 14 old year getting his ass kicked by a 17 year old in school. They would NEVER TKO Cena/Reigns/Lesnar yet it gets done to Orton. Hope ratings bleed


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

And people are wondering why Shane came out? Pretty obvious that the reason Lesnar F-5ed him is that it will lead to Brock being 'suspended' for the next few months until his next appearance. Come on, people. Is this stuff really that hard to figure out?


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

KingCosmos said:


> Yes there are people that think that Lesnar a guy with the sweetest deal in WWE history possibly. Went off-script because Randy was sandbagging. 2016 people are getting worked still.


Brock Lesnar was set to make $2,500,000 and a significant PPV cut at UFC 200.

He pissed hot multiple times anyway.

Yes, I do believe it's POSSIBLE. I do believe he's that fucked in the head.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

RKO 4life said:


> If indeed the ending wasn't a work then people are upset because Lesnar can do no wrong in the company. He can say do use what ever he wants. It better stop because others have heat while he's doing anything he please.
> 
> Orton is a household name and they made him out to be like some punk 14 old year getting his ass kicked by a 17 year old in school. They would NEVER TKO Cena/Reigns/Lesnar yet it gets done to Orton. Hope ratings bleed


A TKO looks a lot stronger than a pin, Orton never gave up he was forced to. A lot different then when Brock manhandled Cena at SummerSlam and got the easy pin.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real*



KingCosmos said:


> Have you ever been on tren. Because i can tell you he's not bullshitting about rage


Highly doubt hes on tren probably just test deca and hgh, plus steroids arent going to make you turn into some raging monster like non lifters think they do lol


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

I am totally surprised that the smarks on this forum buy into kayfabe and get worked up! WWE wins :clap

Some strikes seemed real but it is a complete work. If Shane coming out and getting F5 doesn't make that obvious for you, I don't know what else to say.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Horrible match as expected from 2016 Lesnar. Dude hasn't had a great match since 2013. They'd be saving alot of money if they never resigned him.


----------



## TMWTLAITW (May 9, 2016)

I can't believe so many people here swallowed the hook. Randy didn't have to use a blade, because Lesnar knows how to cut someone up quickly. The finish capitalizes on the recent events around Brock too. Randy took the suplexes the way he did to protect his shoulders. Most of all do you think Brock really cares that much if he's opponent's not selling? He's there to get his money and he's so strong most opponents don't have to do shit for his moves to look legit. It's interesting where they go from here...


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Wrestlefire said:


> Brock Lesnar was set to make $2,500,000 and a significant PPV cut at UFC 200.
> 
> He pissed hot multiple times anyway.
> 
> Yes, I do believe it's POSSIBLE. I do believe he's that fucked in the head.


I don't care much for Brock but he is not retarded ok. He is not going to ruin the best WWE deal in history, get bad relations with WWE, possibly get sued or arrested over some macho trivial crap such as Randy sandbagging. Brock don't even give a damn about his match with Ambrose. You think he is going to care Randy is sandbagging when he is getting paid millions just to suplex a guy over and over and stand in a ring and look tough? Come on dude


----------



## Desprado (Oct 27, 2014)

Are some people that stupid? It is clearly that the finish was not part of the WWE plan.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

KingCosmos said:


> I don't care much for Brock but he is not retarded ok. He is not going to ruin the best WWE deal in history, get bad relations with WWE, possibly get sued or arrested over some macho trivial crap such as Randy sandbagging. Brock don't even give a damn about his match with Ambrose. You think he is going to care Randy is sandbagging when he is getting paid millions just to suplex a guy over and over and stand in a ring and look tough? Come on dude


If you are stating that my scenario would only happen with a retarded person, then I would say Brock Lesnar is (in that definition) retarded, because that's exactly what happened!

He hates people, hates the travel, doesn't like to associate with any of the fans or much of the talent outside Heyman. And with the heat on him for him being exempt from Wellness, I could easily see the guy say "Fuck the whole thing!" and leave, leaving a huge gash on someone on the way out.

If this was a shoot, it was designed to piss off Vince so Brock can go back to his farm, because MMA won't be an option for him for two years.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

Do people still think the elbow didnt fuck him up?


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

RKO 4life said:


> If indeed the ending wasn't a work then people are upset because Lesnar can do no wrong in the company. He can say do use what ever he wants. It better stop because others have heat while he's doing anything he please.
> 
> Orton is a household name and they made him out to be like some punk 14 old year getting his ass kicked by a 17 year old in school. They would NEVER TKO Cena/Reigns/Lesnar yet it gets done to Orton. Hope ratings bleed


Hate to break it to you...the ratings are already in the shithole. They started decreasing in 2001 (before you were born) and got worse when Cena and all those indy geeks took over. Brock is actually a diamond in a pile of dog shit.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

The Son Shala said:


> Horrible match as expected from 2016 Lesnar. Dude hasn't had a great match since 2013. They'd be saving alot of money if they never resigned him.


I agree, his last good match was brought out of him by a guy that Vince and HHH basically forced out of the company because of their ego.

This suplex city shit needs to end, but all these marks that boo other full time guys for their limited move lists mark out for Lesnar's shit matches.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

dclikewah said:


> I agree, his last good match was brought out of him by a guy that Vince and HHH basically forced out of the company because of their ego.
> 
> This suplex city shit needs to end, but all these marks that boo other full time guys for their limited move lists mark out for Lesnar's shit matches.


The thing that pisses me off is Lesnar is so much more capable in the ring, we've seen it in his past run. But his fans will sit here and justify suplex repeat like that crap is amazing.


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

dclikewah said:


> I agree, his last good match was brought out of him by a guy that Vince and HHH basically forced out of the company because of their ego.
> 
> This suplex city shit needs to end, but all these marks that boo other full time guys for their limited move lists mark out for Lesnar's shit matches.


So you're admitting that Brock is popular...so what exactly is the problem? As long as he's over with the crowd (the people actually spending money profiting WWE) why should he change his moveset? If he's hated like Reigns or Cena that's one thing. But the crowd loves Lesnar. People here say Bayley, Sasha, Becky, Rollins, Ambrose, etc are over and justify their push. But Lesnar is just as popular if not more and he's shit? People here just don't make sense


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Desprado said:


> Are some people that stupid? It is clearly that the finish was not part of the WWE plan.


People are either stupid for thinking that this was a shoot or people are stupid for thinking this was a work... All in all, we're all stupid, I guess..


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

attituderocks said:


> Hate to break it to you...the ratings are already in the shithole. They started decreasing in 2001 (before you were born) and got worse when Cena and all those indy geeks took over. Brock is actually a diamond in a pile of dog shit.


Just fuck off no body gives a shit about what you think.

before I was born..I never


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

RKO 4life said:


> Just fuck off no body gives a shit about what you think.
> 
> before I was born..I never


Nice comeback kid. Go watch Disney movies since WWE is too intense for you


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

attituderocks said:


> Nice comeback kid. Go watch Disney movies since WWE is too intense for you


Kay! Read me a bed time story??????


----------



## shawnscrewedbret (Aug 15, 2016)

Best wwe moment since Bret Vs Vince 2010, Brock really did more of that prison style beat down that WWE should really be all more about, Just more a center angry men go and just fight it out hand to hand with sometimes throwing in wwe style moves but just really doing them instead of the more theater aspect.:sleep


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

The more things moved on after Orton getting cut the more it looked like a work, just the damage he took was frightening. If he was briefly unconscious why they let him continue to maul on him is something I don't understand but when Shane came out and got F5'd it just felt like a work. If Shane didn't come out I might of thought differently.


----------



## lma0 (Aug 22, 2016)

Thomas Milliken said:


> The more things moved on after Orton getting cut the more it looked like a work, just the damage he took was frightening. If he was briefly unconscious why they let him continue to maul on him is something I don't understand but when Shane came out and got F5'd it just felt like a work. If Shane didn't come out I might of thought differently.


Its obv a work, do you really think referees would let Bork keep hitting Randy, do you really think security and other wrestlers wouldn't come out and beat Bork and take him off Randy, do you really think Shane would come out by himself, get F5 and still Brock walks out free out of arena.
Just use your brain people, It was obv work.

What Shane was doing is he was distracting Lesnar and trying to make him leave ring so doctors can help Randy. he got F5 and now there are 2 options, either Shane faces Lesnar or Shane hires Goldberg to stop Lesnar.


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

RKO 4life said:


> Kay! Read me a bed time story??????


Once upon a time, there was a beast who came to the magical land of WWE and fucked up everyone. The end.


Now go to bed kid. It's past your bedtime. Don't you have school tomorrow?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

To me it looked like a planned spot.

But, Because the roided up motherfucking stupid asshole thinks he can do whatever he wants and gets away with it, because of idiots apologists and Vince the ******, that piece of shit decided to go more off script, and legit try to hurt Orton with his elbows, more than it was meant to.



attituderocks said:


> Hate to break it to you...the ratings are already in the shithole. They started decreasing in 2001 (before you were born) and got worse when Cena and all those indy geeks took over. *Brock is actually a diamond in a pile of dog shit*.


lol. Brock is one of the biggest pieces of crap this industry has ever seen. He should leave and never come back and stop hurting the product.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

I loved that finish. Pity we didn't get a bit more out of the match, but that ending was perfect.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Planned spot or not..Brock should have eased up..Just a little bit.


----------



## Razgriz (Jan 14, 2016)

It was a work... But the crack in Orton's skull looks larger than what they wanted. Looked like Orton really did get KO'd, Either that or he sold well. 

Lesnar and to an extent Orton is part of the crowd of guys who can improvise in the ring. If Orton got KO'd, Brock still beating on Orton is totally part of him doing what's necessary to sell to the crowd that nothing is really wrong. IE "Why would you still beat on unconscious guy?" (He probably threw lighter strikes, but Brock is still Brock so they're going to look heavy)

Until Suplex City goes away, they need to start billing Brock matches lower on the card. Brock guys will still show, but the matches are getting dull and uninspired. (THe only exception is a Goldberg/Brock match)


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> To me it looked like a planned spot.
> 
> But, Because the roided up motherfucking stupid asshole thinks he can do whatever he wants and gets away with it, because of idiots apologists and Vince the ******, that piece of shit decided to go more off script, and legit try to hurt Orton with his elbows, more than it was meant to.
> 
> ...


How is he hurting the product when everyone is cheering him to beat the crap out of his opponents? They even cheered for him against indy darling Ambrose. PG crap has ruined the product not Brock


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Just watched it again, simply phenomenal. Those that think it's a shoot, I don't even know what to say. This is what the WWE needs more of, he is a tremendous asset and they are lucky to have him. In a sea of mediocrity Brock rises above the rest, he is a larger than life star and in this era people like him are in short supply.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Zydeco said:


> I loved that finish. Pity we didn't get a bit more out of the match, but that ending was perfect.


My thoughts exactly. Lesnar being that dominant against Orton was a little disappointing, should have been a closer fight. The finish was absolutely brilliant, though. It was special, it was different and they've got lots of people talking about it.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

WTF is gonna face Lesnar next? He's already smashed the Rollins, Ambrose, Reigns, Cena, Orton, Taker, and HHH.

Styles? Balor? Wyatt? none of those guys are a credible threat to Lesnar. 

Reigns really f'ed up by not getting over with the crowd, no one else can plausibly "earn" this legendary rub.


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

Heath V said:


> Just watched it again, simply phenomenal. Those that think it's a shoot, I don't even know what to say. This is what the WWE needs more of, he is a tremendous asset and they are lucky to have him. In a sea of mediocrity Brock rises above the rest, he is a larger than life star and in this era people like him are in short supply.


Exactly and stupid geeks want him fired. They won’t be happy until WWE only has vanilla midgets and charisma vacuums. Legit badasses are becoming a dying breed.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

That was planned but the damage wasn't meant to be to that extent I think...I have no idea who they are going too have Brock lose to, IF they are going to have Brock lose, the only believable options at this point is someone like The Rock or another returning legend like Kurt Angle?


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

dclikewah said:


> I agree, his last good match was brought out of him by a guy that Vince and HHH basically forced out of the company because of their ego.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

1) Orton wasn't sandbagging Brock. There's no way Randy was taking those Germans like most others, landing directly on his shoulders.

2) Brock busting him open was planned, but Lesnar's second elbow was too much. It's a case of guys not knowing their own strength/force behind their strikes. The first elbow didn't do the trick, and obviously, Brock's second attempt will have to be harder than the first.

3) Randy had to have been unconscious for a bit after he grabbed his forehead. The way he sold the elbows and punches changed significantly at one point, and that's why the referee eventually called the match. It didn't seem that the medical staff was getting a response from him, either, and I'm sure there were concerns of a concussion.

Finally, Shane coming in was likely going to happen as well, just not along with those prior events. I'm sure Orton would have finished the match, losing, and Brock would have handed out his post-match beatdown.

I fully believe all of it was on the script, with the exception of the impact of the second elbow and the early stoppage. Also, watch Heyman closely, and look at his reactions and how he's talking with Brock in the corner. They had to change things up a little. The delay between the initial blow and the ring bell is Vince making that decision on the fly, and in the referee's ear.

Vince wouldn't be okay with that type of elbow to a wrestler who has had previous concussions. Brock just came down too hard with it, and there's a chance he and Orton probably didn't get that approved to begin with, but who knows.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

So now the morning crowd comes in and for some reason thinks this ending was a work but Brock took it to far. This is awesome Lesnar can do no wrong. Long live the big dumb king.


----------



## blueblood (Aug 22, 2016)

I think this was fully planned after Brocks UFC fight.

The only issue was the whole Brock and his suspension from UFC with PEDs which made him the villain - which is why the reactions have been so negative here.

If Brock did not have the UFC suspension - everyone would have said great fight because they are obviously marketing to some UFC fans who might have watched summerslam because of the cross-promotion they did in UFC 200.

I think even Randy would have wanted to go out on a TKO than a pin because it would certify him as a badass who took a beating but did not give up and at the same time give Brock his post-UFC 200 legitimacy. (without the suspension from UFC no one would accept Brock eating the pin on a silly RKO after defeating top #7 HW in UFC convincingly).

I think the game was planned exactly as is except I think they planned for it to end with Brock continuing pounding on Orton and referee stopping the fight. But the pool of blood and the hit was vicious - I think Brock miscalculated the hit as the first elbow to Cena did the job last time. If you see carefully, after the hit Brock just fake hits Randy on his hands and body after seeing the blood - he was clueless because his script was ground and pound until referee stops the fight.

With Shane coming in - it makes all the more sense because someone had to take the F5 for conclusion.

Anyway, Vince will be super happy with this result because it got more attention than he must have dreamed of and it will give Randy some huge baby face pop if they ever do a rematch.

One thing I do not understand is why the hell did they not have Rusev and Reigns fight - when Summerslam is their #2 show. Is there a possible suspension looming...


----------



## lma0 (Aug 22, 2016)

Heath V said:


> Just watched it again, simply phenomenal. Those that think it's a shoot, I don't even know what to say. This is what the WWE needs more of, he is a tremendous asset and they are lucky to have him. In a sea of mediocrity Brock rises above the rest, he is a larger than life star and in this era people like him are in short supply.


1. We need more of careless idiots like Lesnar? Not talking only about this match, but any of his matches after return, he is not even trying to protect other superstars, he just throws them as hard as he can.
2. What did Lesnar do that any other superstar can't do, he hit Randy with elbow and bloodied him? Anyone else can do something like that if they were booked to do it.
3. We need less of Lesnar not more, his suplex city shit was boring the first time he did it, let alone other 173 times.
4. If Cena, Roman, HHH, Taker, Rock, Stone Cold or anyone else did this suplex shit they would get booed out of building yet somehow this guy gets pass?
5. Next Lesnar's match will look exactly the same like this, 173 Suplexes and 1-2 F5's and the match after that and after that and after that, etc.
6. This guy is true CANCER of WWE not Cena or Reigns.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> The only issue was the whole Brock and his suspension from UFC with PEDs which made him the villain - which is why the reactions have been so negative here.


No. The negative reactions are coming from people who have always hated him and are now using this to suggest Brock went psycho on Randall because it fits their narrative.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I feel terrible for Orton!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

RKO 4life said:


> So now the morning crowd comes in and for some reason thinks this ending was a work but Brock took it to far. This is awesome Lesnar can do no wrong. Long live the big dumb king.


Are the morning crowd all Brock fans and the evening crowd not? Interesting distinction you made there.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*



Q-MAN said:


> This is not UFC thought. Legit shots to the head to make someone bleed has never been okay in my book when comes to wrestling. If you want to blade that's fine, but there is a limit.


That was point, they wanted Orton to bleed, so no one technically lost. Instead of cutting or using blood capsule, Brock used his elbows. I don't know, those elbows looked real to me, but Brock did have hi covered up it could have been a razor, I just saw half his forehead opened up, I'm gonna rewatch it soon. 

I think it was badass, especially if this was planned. Obviously if he went off script and did this, I'd say fire his ass, but people believed it so hard the internet really had dozens of "fire Brock" tweets and posts. All sorts of people were pissed about the whole juicing and UFC thing, so I just figured people were being their jolly hater selves.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

Aug 21 killed the Lesnar monster push. I don't buy Vince ordering a beat down like that to one of his top stars. This is Randy Orton and I don't buy him trying to cross over UFC fans in his pg era. It doesn't work that way, Vince, those fans went fights while you want moms happy.

So no I can't see this anything other then Lesnar doing what he feels. This got way out of hand and next time could cost somebody a career.


----------



## blueblood (Aug 22, 2016)

RKO 4life said:


> Aug 21 killed the Lesnar monster push. I don't buy Vince ordering a beat down like that to one of his top stars. This is Randy Orton and I don't buy him trying to cross over UFC fans in his pg era. It doesn't work that way, Vince, those fans went fights while you want moms happy.
> 
> So no I can't see this anything other then Lesnar doing what he feels. This got way out of hand and next time could cost somebody a career.


This is exactly what Vince and the WWE want - make Lesnar a monster heel and Randy a hero who did not give up. Just the elbow was too strong and made the stoppage look weird. But controversy sells. 

You will have Hayman come and again tell all the smarks - what if it was real because Brock was legit pissed and people will eat it up and believe lol. They dont realize WWE is a corporation and publicly traded - which means they get scrutinized a lot more than something like the UFC for example.

If it was real and Brock really hurt Randy on purpose, Orton can sue Lesnar and the company for putting his life in danger and walk off with millions. And Lesnar is not so stupid to risk his amazing contract to settle a personal score - that too publicly.


----------



## PlKACHU (Jun 22, 2016)

Of course the finish was planned. The purpose was to make Lesnar look strong without having Orton get pinned. Now they can start building up to the rematch no one cares about.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Are people really saying Lesnar went into business for himself and 'shot' on Orton? 

K.

This was just like his match with Cena at ER, he took his gloves off there and laid a beating down, maybe he just accidentally hit too hard, causing a deeper cut on Randy, i don't know, but he didn't go into 'roid rage mode' (LOL) and lose his head IMO. Maybe Vince and co were not quite ready for how much blood there was and how deep the cut was, but it was all a work, a shocking finish. Simple as that.

The F5 on Shane seems to indicate an easy way to write Lesnar off for the next few months too TBH.

My 2 cents on this anyway, until some news comes out to the contrary. Reading this thread has been, entertaining anyway.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Work or not, still an idiotic finish on a night full of idiotic finishes.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

It was worked, quit being marks.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Lesnar went overboard, but the spot was certainly planned.

With that said, Brock should still fuck off from WWE. He hurts the product more than he helps it.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Adding to what i said, i hope Orton is ok because whomever it is, taking real shots in a wrestling match, planned or not, is always risky. I don't what what the full plan was for the finish, if Lesnar gave Orton one elbow too many, i don't know, but when you tell them to legit bust each other open and make it look like that, these situations are always going to happen.


----------



## terrydude (Nov 2, 2015)

Ryan93 said:


> Jesus christ, this was obviously intended to be a work.
> 
> Maybe Brock went a little too hard on Orton, there's no arguing that, look at the fucking gash on his head.. But there's no doubt that was the intended finish of the match. If that was a shoot, there's no way in fucking hell that Brock is F5'ing Shane after. Plus look at how the camera panned directly on Orton as blood leaked from the dude's head.
> 
> This was a work guys, relax. Brock obviously put a little too much force into the elbow, and there wasn't supposed to be THAT much blood, but the plan was definitely for Lesnar to bust Orton up the hard way, and for Shane O' Mac to come to the ring and eat an F5.. This is definitely setting up some sort of future program that involves SD sending someone after Lesnar, beyond me who the fuck that would be though.


NXT has a couple of guys that might be able to the job. Authors of Pain.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

The WWE loves nothing more these days, than messing with the fans that consider themselves "smart".
People are always looking for that tasty tidbit and this is no different.

Lesnar's gimmick these days is that he's the guy that doesn't give a shit.
He does whatever he wants, whenever he wants and to hell with any consequences because he's big money, and too important to actually get punished.

That's the GIMMICK.
Yeah, it's taken on some truth, with the drug test failures and the immunity from the Wellness Policy, but that is just WWE working in some real life to an angle, blurring the line like they have done with people for decades.

Lesnar's interviews away from WWE TV, where he's dropping f-bombs all over the place telling everyone all he cares about is the money ... they're so blatantly all part of the work.

The irony is that it's the smarks that are swallowing it, turning them full circle back into marks.

Last night isn't the first time someone got busted too much after a planned spot. Lesnar has never been a precise, technical master. He hit the elbow harder than needed and there was simply too much blood everywhere for the WWE's PG policy to allow it to continue broadcasting. So, they called it a TKO and possibly switched that last F5 from Randy to Shane, so the Brock fans could get their last finisher without spraying more blood everywhere.

I still say that Brock's matches are horrendously boring these days. The MMA style has never interested me and, while I marked like a bitch back in the early 2000's when the 3, 5, 10 German Suplex chains started happening, I don't find what Lesnar is doing now to be entertaining at all.

However, I will say that I don't believe that he was legitimately shooting on Randy. His character may be a total prick, but I don't think Lesnar himself is.

Edit:

Just adding that the report of Lesnar going "off script" when he said he didn't give a shit about Slater's family ... yeah, I'm sure it wasn't on the script - so WWE could tell their PG sponsors that Lesnar wasn't supposed to swear. But I don't believe for a second that Lesnar ACTUALLY just decided to swear. For weeks, WWE have shown him in other, pre-taped interviews, swearing and being beeped. This was just another example of that.

Also, notice how ol' Kevin Dunn managed to beep out the "Shit" exactly in this instance? When is that last time they managed to beep out an unexpected swear properly? Hell, they usually miss the word by over a second.

I hesitate to say this, but everyone saying that Lesnar is really a tool and that he was shooting on Orton is just the result of some good writing by creative for once.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

jeezuz kids-- it was a work. clearly. they wanted to colour to sell the spot. Lesnar had to go over strong, and Orton had to keep his buzz in defeat. job well done. 

if there's any 'conspiracy', it's probably that they felt the beatdown needed colour to go over, and not wanting the fines that come with blading, they went the hard way. and, yes, Brock might've open him up harder than necessary-- but it worked. Brock is there to make money. he's not going to jeopardize his career (especially after just ending his MMA run for good) by going into business for himself. 

use your heads. 

they wanted a 'Brock beat Randy unconscious/immobile because he's such a beast' story to keep his heat at an all-time high. i was getting kind of tired of him, and this worked for me, to be honest. the ending fell flat after a night of mostly poor decisions, but still-- it was a great spot and idea. but stop letting WWE own you. it's embarrassing.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Scott Hall's Ghost said:


> jeezuz kids-- it was a work. clearly. they wanted to colour to sell the spot. Lesnar had to go over strong, and Orton had to keep his buzz in defeat. job well done.
> 
> if there's any 'conspiracy', it's probably that they felt the beatdown needed colour to go over, and not wanting the fines that come with blading, they went the hard way. and, yes, Brock might've open him up harder than necessary-- but it worked. Brock is there to make money. he's not going to jeopardize his career (especially after just ending his MMA run for good) by going into business for himself.
> 
> ...


Busted open... i'll buy that for a dollar. I'll even go with.. they'd end up stopping the match so Randy wouldn't have to take a pin.

But Legit Unconscious/immobile? NFW. You're just being stupid if you think that. Lesnar clearly overdid it and given his rep as an off-script worker.. it makes it really easy to believe he went off-book. But then, that's what happens when you play off-script. People don't know when its a legit accident, or you're coming off your steroid cycle.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

The spot was planned, but Randy/Lesnar probably wanted to do it the hard way rather than blade to make it look even more brutal.

lel at people saying Lesnar shooting on Orton cause he was mad at Orton being lazy when Lesnar himself is such a lazy worker.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

EDIT: don't care enough to argue


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

Well from what I can tell Randy was definitely not doing his part/helping as much on the suplexes, and you could clearly see Brock using more effort than normal in executing those Germans, probably dead lifting Orton in the process. I am not sure if that is part of the plan or not but the match itself was boring, fucking pointless in helping Randy's return and gave the already horrible night a bullshit finish. The match itself was basically 90% Brock dominating, which is the same shit the WM crowd booed the fuck out of, and was a repeat of the horrible Ambrose v Lesnar match at Mania.

Enough complaining about the match; I think the spot was planned, but I'm guessing they didn't intend for Lesnar to bust up Orton that badly. For those believing this is a shoot or Brock losing his shit IRL, I think that wouldn't be the case, since I reckon Randy sandbagging Lesnar was just part of the script to make Lesnar's frustration more believable. Plus, you could clearly see Lesnar's punches to Orton while "medical" is attending to him weren't legit, and how Shane got F5-ed after the fact just makes me believe the whole thing was planned. So the whole thing was a realistic-looking work, and from what I can tell Randy wasn't unconscious at any given time during the shitty match.


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

tailhook said:


> Lesnar was obviously scripted to bust Orton open. He wasn't scripted to cave Orton's skull in and send him unconscious ffs.
> 
> So ya.. too much power on that blow there big guy. They should probably learn that busting people open the hard way can be incredibly dangerous and Not Do That.
> 
> Its like getting New Jack to blade you. The dude isn't a surgeon and its probably not the best idea to have him do it.



Yeah, knocking him out like that and smashing his skull is probably taking it a bit too far! 

And New Jack shouldn't be allowed to go near blades at all, that guy is psychotic!


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Yeah, blading was invented because it's reliable and safe(r) then relying on fists to do so. Not really Lesner's fault.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Lel at ppl who actually expected this match to be good. You shouldve learned your lesson from WM32.
This is 2nd time now that brock headline Summerslam and the 2nd time its a shit ending to a shit match..


----------



## Desprado (Oct 27, 2014)

Wow people believe that it was a work from Randy. No way in hell Vince will allow Brock to hammer his one of the best guy, who has a history of concussions and returning after 7-8 months. It is common sense and every wrestling fan with a an IQ knows that the finish was not planned like that. Brock simply fucked up and Shane was their to control the situation. 



> So when I first wrote this it was around the time of the RKO on the announce table. It was boring then and it stayed boring, that didn't change. HOWEVER, here's my opinion on what happened after re-watching it. Brock was supposed to lose control and beat him up. The second elbow that hit had a sickening thud to it and I think he put too much behind it (wether this was because he was frustrated from being sandbagged all night or by accident is a completely different debate). After that happened Lesnar was not going for his head. I think he was going with his heel script and trying to be bad, and most of the times he was hitting his hands or pulling punches. My opinion? It was an accident. Doesn't excuse the shitty PPV's he gives us though. The WWE fans deserve better than him in every main event


https://www.reddit.com/r/WWE/comments/4yykg4/can_we_quit_pretending_that_watching_brock_lesner/


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Wrestlefire said:


> StylesP1 said:
> 
> 
> > If you guys think Vince OK'd Lesnar using calculated elbow shots to intentionally bust Orton(who has past concussions) open MMA style and damn near knocking him out, that is on you. I see no way in hell he OK's that. What I saw is Lesnar lose his cool, took it out on Orton, Shane comes out randomly to distract from the doctors and to end the show on something other than the beating that just occurred.
> ...


Brock /Shane? No one wants to see that. It's time for Lesnar to lose to someone already. He's making the roster look like shit for no reason at this point.


----------



## Venomous_Viper (Oct 27, 2011)

It's clear that it was a blade job and Orton overbladed just like Eddie did that one time, there's no way in hell that was legit


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real*



KingCosmos said:


> And this is why vince loves Brock. Because marks like you buy in to this kinda stuff


lol just what I was going to day. There is noway a legit injury would mean that Lesnar would continue to beta on the guy.

Seriously, I feel this forum is filled with 12 year olds.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I have just one question. 

Work, or not work. 

What was the point of this finish? What did it achieve? What is the outcome? Who went over? Who looks good? Who looks bad? 

Again ... same bullshit as the Taker finish. It didn't draw. This won't draw. All it'll do is end up creating controversial discussion on the internet, but as a whole it'll have the same net result. People who are turned off by brutality will tune out. People who are attracted to it will tune in. Both will cancel each other out. In a year, no one will be talking about this. It'll be forgotten. 

Let's say even if it was real. I think that it wasn't something that would do any permanent damage. Randy is a big boy, I'm sure he can handle it :shrug 

So again, I ask, what was the point of it?



The5star_Kid said:


> lol just what I was going to day. There is noway a legit injury would mean that Lesnar would continue to beta on the guy.
> 
> Seriously, I feel this forum is filled with 12 year olds.


TBH, it's people like you that over-use the anti-forum, anti-IWC gimmick that make this place unbearable - not the others that are actually here to genuinely discuss wrestling and not make it annoying for everyone else. The constant ragging on posters, wrestlers and bait comments make you guys look like the children, not the other way around.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Venomous_Viper said:


> It's clear that it was a blade job and Orton overbladed just like Eddie did that one time, there's no way in hell that was legit











Unless Randy was drunk as fuck, there's no way that's a blade job.


----------



## BigVern (May 23, 2016)

Brock was throwing stiff, but worked, strikes and accidentally hit Orton legit with the elbow. Once he noticed he switched to the weakest looking worked punches ever to protect Orton while still working the crowd. 

Dozens of pages of arguments later, it's really that simple. 
(So are the people who are screaming "blood packet!")


----------



## Hyphen (Oct 26, 2014)

It was bad. Like really fucking bad. You expect a proper big time clash like Styles and Cena just had and then you get a few germans, a bit of counter offense from Orton and an ending where Brock mauls Orton. The amount of bleeding could no way have been planned. I've been in a comparable accident (although it was a falling steel post that busted me open instead of the Beast incarnate) and I was bleeding in more or less the same manner. Orton was lucky he got medical attention so soon because a wound like that can kill you faster than you might think. 

The wrestlers aren't allowed to swear and there is constant pandering to the kids, yet you think they greenlit an attempt at murder? It's definitely still a work but that elbow wasn't supposed to connect like it did.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Work or no work, the match was shit. The finish just gave it something for people to talk about to cover for Orton's ring rust being unable to deliver a quality PPV match.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Scalps tend to bleed like motherfuckers even from the smallest cut its just how things are. And holy fuck people want WWE to be edgy and when Lesnar elbows Randy's face like a grape everyone cries....:maury

You smarks got worked like marks this entire fucking thing was PLANNED right from the elbows to Shane and if anyone thinks otherwise get off the fucking internet and go read a Disney book


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

Got a unique ending which seemed real, and people complain because Brock doesn't do flippy shit. Modern wrestling fans are truly the worst.

I hope Brock sticks to his MMA style, the guy is legit and brings a presence that no other can replicate.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> Scalps tend to bleed like motherfuckers even from the smallest cut its just how things are. And holy fuck people want WWE to be edgy and when Lesnar elbows Randy's face like a grape everyone cries....:maury
> 
> You smarks got worked like marks this entire fucking thing was PLANNED right from the elbows to Shane and if anyone thinks otherwise get off the fucking internet and go read a Disney book


Then I need to go read a Disney book


----------



## Desprado (Oct 27, 2014)

Hyphen said:


> It was bad. Like really fucking bad. You expect a proper big time clash like Styles and Cena just had and then you get a few germans, a bit of counter offense from Orton and an ending where Brock mauls Orton. The amount of bleeding could no way have been planned. I've been in a comparable accident (although it was a falling steel post that busted me open instead of the Beast incarnate) and I was bleeding in more or less the same manner. Orton was lucky he got medical attention so soon because a wound like that can kill you faster than you might think.
> 
> The wrestlers aren't allowed to swear and there is constant pandering to the kids, yet you think they greenlit an attempt at murder? It's definitely still a work but that elbow wasn't supposed to connect like it did.


This...... The injury was totally not planned but elbow shot was. It was totally Brock mistake and even Hymen whispered him to just stop and work with the crowd.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Chris90 said:


> Got a unique ending which seemed real, and people complain because Brock doesn't do flippy shit. Modern wrestling fans are truly the worst.
> 
> I hope Brock sticks to his MMA style, the guy is legit and brings a presence that no other can replicate.


Brock isn't shit. The only reason you think this way is because he's been BOOKED to be this dominant. Rusev, Strowman, Reigns, and plenty of others could do the same damn thing if WWE allowed them to.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

There was a few seconds when Randy was lying on the mat and kind of not responding and thats why Lesnar then started to ease up on the elbows.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

You know what I don't even care if the finish was worked or not, I just tired of how Brock matches go and it's not exciting to watch.


----------



## Desprado (Oct 27, 2014)

Ichigo87 said:


> Brock isn't shit. The only reason you think this way is because he's been BOOKED to be this dominant. Rusev, Strowman, Reigns, and plenty of others could do the same damn thing if WWE allowed them to.


I tell you one thing that today Brock lesner proved that he not worth the money that WWE is paying and he just showed WWE and their paying customer the middle finger and saying go fuck your self and i do not care about you or your customer. That massage he give in Summer Slam.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm not gonna lie, i was fooled when i first saw it, i actually thought Brock had just lost it and started legit beating the hell out of Orton for one reason or another, it wouldn't have surprised me one bit.

Either way, for a match that so many people wanted to see (myself included actually) and one that they built up so much, it really was a waste of time.


----------



## Desprado (Oct 27, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> There was a few seconds when Randy was lying on the mat and kind of not responding and thats why Lesnar then started to ease up on the elbows.


Yes that was totally not planned and shane coming up was not either.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The finish blurred between what was and wasn't real. I don't know if Brock sent Orton to concussion city or if it was masterful selling on Orton's part but it made for an unusual ending for a PPV.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I was confused as hell about the finish.. but once he F5'd Shane.. it was pretty obvious it was all a work. 

I guess he must have agreed to get a real blow to the face like Cena did a few years ago before ER.

EDIT: That was a joke thread.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

zkorejo said:


> I was confused as hell about the finish.. but once he F5'd Shane.. it was pretty obvious it was all a work.
> 
> Orton's suspension clears why they went with this finish as well. I guess he must have agreed to get a real blow to the face like Cena did a few years ago before ER.


Orton wasn't suspended(as of yet that is. For all we know he could have failed a wellness test) but the earlier post was just trolling. It was an article from 2012.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: Lesnar's initial elbows and punches were real *Graphic Pic**



the_hound said:


>


Your comment about a blood capsule was funnier though.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

JTB33b said:


> Orton wasn't suspended(as of yet that is. For all we know he could have failed a wellness test) but the earlier post was just trolling. It was an article from 2012.


Yes, I should have gone through the first page of that stupid thread.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> I guess he must have agreed to get a real blow to the face


Not the first time he took a blow to the face if you get what i mean :creepytrips


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Some of thought this was real? Jesus. Couldn't you tell from the German's that Brock was protecting Orton?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> I was confused as hell about the finish.. but once he F5'd Shane.. it was pretty obvious it was all a work.
> 
> I guess he must have agreed to get a real blow to the face like Cena did a few years ago before ER.
> 
> EDIT: That was a joke thread.





JTB33b said:


> Orton wasn't suspended(as of yet that is. For all we know he could have failed a wellness test) but the earlier post was just trolling. It was an article from 2012.


Yeah, Boss just got it wrong and thought it was recent news lol.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Some of thought this was real? Jesus. Couldn't you tell from the German's that Brock was protecting Orton?


:maury

It was as clear as day it was a fucking work randy and Brock right now are probably laughing their asses off that they worked so called smart fans into thinking it was real


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

Brock was supposed to beat Orton & Shane up, it just wasn't supposed to happen that early. If they didn't stop the match then there was a very good chance Orton dies of blood loss.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

FriedTofu said:


> Work or no work, the match was shit. The finish just gave it something for people to talk about to cover for Orton's ring rust being unable to deliver a quality PPV match.


Wow. I actually agree with you for once. This is exactly what happened imo. 

That said, though if this was already planned the way it was, then Balor/Rollins, or the best option Cena/Styles should have closed the show ... Ultimately for some reason they always fuck up somewhere. 

The WWE has a really bad track record of closing PPV's on a low note and it's just getting to the point of hilarity now.



Simply Flawless said:


> :maury
> 
> It was as clear as day it was a fucking work randy and Brock right now are probably laughing their asses off that they worked so called smart fans into thinking it was real


Not necessarily. The match could have been planned for longer and it's possible that there was a blade job planned but that kind of gash and blood loss wasn't. 

The WWE has been in the wrestling business for 70+ years now? They know EXACTLY how to cover up for things like this and change things on the fly. It is just as likely that you "smarks" that are calling out the "marks" are being "worked" as well. In fact, it's entirely possible that Shane was sent out at the end to receive an F5 at the last minute in order to try to salvage an unplanned finish. How do you know for sure? Them changing things on the fly is partly what keeps them in business and Vince is the best of the lot at salvaging a disaster. Which is why you don't have half as many botched WWE finishes as you do in the vast majority of other companies. 

At the end of the day, as the audience we don't know what happened and until and unless there are shoots in the future we never will. 

Never forget that this is a company that knows exactly what to do when things go wrong without making it obvious that things have gone wrong. That's pretty much the very epitome of their expertise.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

Reaper said:


> I have just one question.
> 
> Work, or not work.
> 
> ...


Ok, so you think Orton was legitimately beaten into a bloody pulp by Lesnar, in a staged fight and then Lesnar continued to beat him after a legitimate injury because he doesn't care about law suits or GBH arrests. Great stuff. Thanks.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

The5star_Kid said:


> Ok, so you think Orton was legitimately beaten into a bloody pulp by Lesnar, in a staged fight and then Lesnar continued to beat him after a legitimate injury because he doesn't care about law suits or GBH arrests. Great stuff. Thanks.


No I don't. I think there were errors, things could have gone wrong and changes could have been made. Stop pretending to be a flea in Vince's ear hair that knows everything to be a 100% fact. 

But since you only can think in terms of a binary of extremes, I don't expect you to understand that some things can be planned, some things can go wrong, plans can be changed blah blah blah cuz I know you've probably dug your heels in and are not reading anymore.

Plus what I believe about the match has nothing to do with what I said to you anyways.


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

I don't think it was scripted. I think it was an accident that ended up playing into the finish. That was a legit hardway opening off the elbow. Lesnar going in for more "strikes" in order to further advance the idea of the finish. Shane coming out was probably supposed to happen regardless of how the match went. So yeah, they botched a spot, Orton got hurt, they changed up the finish but kept Shane in for whatever reason that's for.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Holy fucking shit that's why Lesnar is the biggest draw. This was NUTS. He fucked him up!! It looked so brutal I'm having a hard time believing it was fake, but I don't think it was legit. Orton had a lot of time his head covered with his hands, he probably bladed.

But DAMN IT I LOVE WATCHING LESNAR FIGHT.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Brock incapacitating Orton was clearly the planned ending, there was a botch and Brock's hits connected in a way they shouldn't have.

Blood capsules and blading? Get the fuck out. His head was nearly caved in.


----------



## Wrestling Dave (Dec 9, 2014)

Clearly was a work. I've no doubt Orton and Brock agreed before the match that they'd open Orton up the hard way, looks like he got a little too much on the elbow and opened him up a bit more than he would have wanted to.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

kariverson said:


> Holy fucking shit that's why Lesnar is the biggest draw. This was NUTS. He fucked him up!! It looked so brutal I'm having a hard time believing it was fake, but I don't think it was legit. Orton had a lot of time his head covered with his hands, he probably bladed.
> 
> But DAMN IT I LOVE WATCHING LESNAR FIGHT.


Please. When is the last time you saw a blade job that looked like a map of the North Yungas Road? When they blade, it's a quick straight swipe, not an intricate wood carving. He was covering his head with his hands out of instinct to try to protect himself from more pounding. Planned or not, Orton got rocked more than I think he or anybody else expected.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

WWE wins again, because people are actually questioning if it was real or not...

Of course it was a work. Ok, MAYBE the elbows connected a bit more snug than they were supposed to. But I didn't believe for one second that it was a shoot and Brock went rogue. They were going for something of a heel turn for Brock. Shane coming out was planned because he's a popular babyface GM so Brock taking him out would get him more heat. It all worked.

Shit ending to the show, but makes Brock look absolutely vicious and evil.


----------



## ChainGangRed (Jun 17, 2005)

As soon as Brock Lesnar took off the gloves, I knew Randy was probably going to get either cut up with a knuckle or an elbow. I'm 99% sure that it was agreed on before the match started that the finish would be Lesnar legitimately busting Orton open with an elbow.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Regardless of the ending being a work, roid-rage or brock overcooking the elbow a lot - the match itself was boring as fuck and the finish didn't rescue it.

Suplex City has had it's day, and it's time to put it to rest.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Jesus, people need to go back and rewatch it. Orton is covering his head with his hands, and then Lesnar grabs his head, and Orton moves his hands so he can whack him with his elbow. The second hit is what cuts Orton, so he goes back to covering his head and Lesnar starts to lamely punch around his arm. This was clearly the intention. It wasn't real. Lesnar didn't go apeshit crazy and break script. Why the hell would they send Shane of all people out there if Lesnar was going off script?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Orton didnt sandbag shit Lesnar was being careful in the way he suplexed Randy you could fucking tell with the way he threw him. Lesnar might not know his own strength but he'd never be wreckless and toss Orton around with his shoulders


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

kariverson said:


> Holy fucking shit that's why Lesnar is the biggest draw. This was NUTS. He fucked him up!! It looked so brutal I'm having a hard time believing it was fake, but I don't think it was legit. Orton had a lot of time his head covered with his hands, he probably bladed.
> 
> But DAMN IT I LOVE WATCHING LESNAR FIGHT.


Are you serious? They did the replay.....he made full contact with his elbow/forearm ......I don't think Orton was supposed to sit up like that and take it for real.....it dazed him...I almost thought he was out.....every other strike in that segment was Brock to Randy's hands. I think it was a mess up and the ref had to relay instructions of the finish after Randy probably said "I'm good, I'm good."


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

kariverson said:


> Holy fucking shit that's why Lesnar is the biggest draw. This was NUTS. He fucked him up!! It looked so brutal I'm having a hard time believing it was fake, but I don't think it was legit. Orton had a lot of time his head covered with his hands, he probably bladed.
> 
> But DAMN IT I LOVE WATCHING LESNAR FIGHT.


Tell me mister, does this look like a blade cut to you? If this does look like a blade job to you then I don't want to know what your face looks like every morning after you shave.

Edit: Plus, most wrestlers blade on the forehead for the sake of easier healing, and I haven't seen a blade job done on the top of the head before.

Edit 2: Replaced 'you fucktard' with 'mister', was warned by a staff member for insulting others.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Orton didnt sandbag shit Lesnar was being careful in the way he suplexed Randy you could fucking tell with the way he threw him. Lesnar might not know his own strength but he'd never be wreckless and toss Orton around with his shoulders


Nope, Orton just sandbagged him. You can rewatch and see how he literally doesn't move when Brock suplexes him. Not saying he did it on purpose, but he sandbagged that shit hard.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

AbareKiller said:


> WTF is gonna face Lesnar next? He's already smashed the Rollins, Ambrose, Reigns, Cena, Orton, Taker, and HHH.
> 
> Styles? Balor? Wyatt? none of those guys are a credible threat to Lesnar.
> 
> Reigns really f'ed up by not getting over with the crowd, no one else can plausibly "earn" this legendary rub.


There was no way Reigns was getting over with the crowd by cutting promos about magic beans, sufferin succotash, son and tator tots. Come on, be realistic. Vince's forced push fucked Reigns. They should have held on to the push for 1 more year.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> Nope, Orton just sandbagged him. You can rewatch and see how he literally doesn't move when Brock suplexes him. Not saying he did it on purpose, but he sandbagged that shit hard.


Lesnar was the one giving him lighter suplex's Randy didn't sandbag i literally just watched the match. Lesnar usually throws them with force but this time he was more careful that means Orton WASN'T sandbagging


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Lesnar was the one giving him lighter suplex's Randy didn't sandbag i literally just watched the match. Lesnar usually throws them with force but this time he was more careful that means Orton WASN'T sandbagging


I just rewatched it for the discussion's sake and I disagree, but hey, that's all right.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

"Orton didn't sandbag anything."

"Lesnar's elbows weren't shoot!"

"Orton bladed himself, not hardway."

Are you people well and watch the same match I did? :duck


----------



## terrydude (Nov 2, 2015)

rewatched. - entertainment . nuff said. Orton did a great JOB last night. hoping for a different outcome but Oh Well. leaning towards cut may be real but blood is a work. Elbows sliding off the forehead not doing any real damage. blows to face could of looked better. were not even close to connecting. 
WWE did extremely well. They got me to rewatch.


----------



## Poyser (May 6, 2014)

:lol the amount of gullible in this thread. 

Yeah, it was an off script shoot that he then decided to follow up with the softest looking worked punches ever. Watch it back. The punches he was throwing after the TKO were Ambrose level. But yeah he was clearly suffering from roid rage.... :lmao

As for the blood, I think he was obviously supposed to get cut open the hard way (hence the symbol of taking off his gloves) but obviously not to that extent. I think Lesnar was legit shocked after he realised what happened. If you look when he is getting off of him after the initial beat down, he slaps Randy on the shoulder, probably to check he was alright. Randy didn't move. Every punch thrown after that fact was soft as shit. A shoot, Jesus Christ...

As for the ending as a whole, I loved it and don't get why everyone is hating on it? Would it have been better for a vanilla F5 and pin? An RKO and pin? Everyone cries for WWE to change the formula and do something different and when they do, they get crucified. Anyway, can't wait for RAW tonight. Does anyone know if Brock is scheduled?


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

Ronny927 said:


>


I've got staples in my head 
They hurt a lot, I might be dead


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Okay I haven't been on this forum for months, had to reset my password, but DAMN you forum marks make me laugh!!

This was a WORKED SHOOT, stop thinking it was a shoot. 

Firstly let's examine why this finish took place. This is Lesnar first major performance after he just performed a real fight in the UFC a month earlier. The guy is walking from a legit fight to a worked fight in the space of a month. How can you possibly have him win the match with a submission or a pinfall. Do you understand how weak it makes Lesnar look? You just kill his aura of legitimatacy had the match been won that way, it makes him and the WWE look weak. 

Add the fact that Conor McGregor got a lot of press for calling out WWE and Lesnar being caught for PEDs, this finish was the only way to go. It makes Lesnar look beastly and saves face for Orton. 

This finish was precisely orchestrated to continue Lesnars aura unstoppable imagine of a beast, whilst giving WWE an excuse to suspend Lesnar for the wellness violation (if it happens).

Lesnar is the greatest wrestling monster ever, period, and Vince understands this. Vince understands the value Lesnar brings to wrestling and pays him top dollars and treats him like a attraction much like the days of Hogan in the 1980s. 

He is playing you fools by creating real scenarios and keeps grasping you to keep watching. Vince is a master story teller and bravo to Orton for taking those shots.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Brock Lesnar opened up Cena at the beginning of their match years ago with stiff shots to add the blood.

I have absolutely no doubt in my mind, that Orton gave Lesnar permission to stiff him & that be the finish. The reason why it was hard & clean was to make sure he did it in one.*


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

I always thought that Brock intentionally opened his opponents. That this was a note that he would do in the match. Meaning this isn't a shoot, just a part of the match.


----------



## steveno89 (Jul 21, 2014)

TheGreatBanana said:


> Okay I haven't been on this forum for months, had to reset my password, but DAMN you forum marks make me laugh!!
> 
> This was a WORKED SHOOT, stop thinking it was a shoot.
> 
> ...


Everyone complaining about Lesnar injuring Orton needs to remember that all of this is scripted to the T. If it wasn't do you think Shane would come out and eat an F5?

This was to make Lesnar appear as a heartless monster again, while protecting Orton with the finish. Could they have done it in a better way? Absolutely, but this is clearly scripted


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

don't think this was planned, you can't fucking plan cracking one up by elbow shots. That was brutal


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I think the ending was always supposed to consist of blood and a knockout. The damage to Orton, however, I think was a little more than anticipated. WWE hates blood, unless Lesnar is involved, but even that was quite a bit.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

It was planned, Orton ended up bleeding more than they intended. 

:lmao it's still real to some of you


----------



## utvolzac (Jul 25, 2013)

Holy hell this thread is entertaining.

Lol at everyone who thinks this is a shoot.

It's obviously planned except Brock caught Orton too hard and busted him up more than expected.

Maybe if Shane didn't come out at the end you could have an argument. But if you think when a 290lb MMA champ is going off script and raging out, they'd send Shane anywhere near the ring your nuts.

They would send security or any of the dozen or so police officers working the event.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

steveno89 said:


> Everyone complaining about Lesnar injuring Orton needs to remember that all of this is scripted to the T. If it wasn't do you think Shane would come out and eat an F5?
> 
> This was to make Lesnar appear as a heartless monster again, *while protecting Orton with the finish.* Could they have done it in a better way? Absolutely, but this is clearly scripted


Funny way of going about it. The finish made Orton look like an absolute bitch to Lesnar.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Is Shane going to call WCW to help him vs Lesnar?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Sandbagging :lmao you do know that the Germans were delivered in the way they were delivered because of Orton's injuries? 

Some wrestling fans really are hilarious. 

It was pretty obvious.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

If this was legit, the referees and ring security would have stopped Lesnar aggressively when he continued to smash on Orton. Lesnar repeatedly bashed Orton while he was busted open. You don't let that happen if it was a shoot. Then there's other things people have pointed out.

This was all done to retain Lesnars aura of a legitimate fighting monster who can't be stopped by anyone.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Bret Hart said:


> Sandbagging :lmao you do know that the Germans were delivered in the way they were delivered because of Orton's injuries?
> 
> Some wrestling fans really are hilarious.
> 
> It was pretty obvious.


No, they were delivered like Lesnar always does them, namely with pure strength and little to no help by his opponents, who he could throw around like he wants anyway.

Orton is known to be allergic to stiff shots. I doubt he agreed 100% to this, and if he did, some mooha was involved. 
Also, you'd have to be naive to believe Lesnar would not go off script. He did so just last week.

Another possibility is that Vince told them to make the TKO look like a legit shoot, so that the locker room would not get pissed off more than it already is about Brock's special treatment.
Still don't believe Orton would agree to this exactly as it went down.
If I remember correctly, both Brock and Taker were fined for blading two years ago.


----------



## SyrusMX (Apr 6, 2007)

Work or not, that hit was disgusting and the finish was trash. Over the years I've come accustomed to watching WWE and not seeing someone's blood poor out of their head, and for good reason. When I watch UFC I expect to see someone's nose get broken, or a cut, blood, it's UFC, it's basically fist fighting. This is WWE. I enjoy the story of WWE, not watching this.

This was disgusting. I would legitimately not let my kids watch this match.


----------



## BotchSpecialist (Feb 12, 2013)

KingCosmos said:


> Tell that to the Brock fanboys that think he is the most perfect specimen alive and *could kill someone by using a fraction of his god given strength*


At least he honored Orton with 45% of his strength


----------



## Hasan--97 (Aug 5, 2016)

WWE have always been like this since the attitude Era till 2009
Maybe now we are seeing the transition from the PG era
Cena is going to start showing up less also so thats a small part of the kid's audience gone


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

SyrusMX said:


> Work or not, that hit was disgusting and the finish was trash. Over the years I've come accustomed to watching WWE and not seeing someone's blood poor out of their head, and for good reason. When I watch UFC I expect to see someone's nose get broken, or a cut, blood, it's UFC, it's basically fist fighting. This is WWE. I enjoy the story of WWE, not watching this. This was disgusting.


Agree..

I haven't been more put off and uncomfortable watching blood gape out of someone since that Eddie/JBL match at Judgement Day 2004


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

admiremyclone said:


> WWE wins again, because people are actually questioning if it was real or not...
> 
> Of course it was a work. Ok, MAYBE the elbows connected a bit more snug than they were supposed to. But I didn't believe for one second that it was a shoot and Brock went rogue. They were going for something of a heel turn for Brock. Shane coming out was planned because he's a popular babyface GM so Brock taking him out would get him more heat. It all worked.
> 
> Shit ending to the show, but makes Blong s5 look absolutely vicious and evil.


Unless he starts insulting the audience. I don't see how they could do a heel turn for Brock. He doesn't stick around long enough to get heat. Despite the fact that he and Paul act like heels, people will want to cheer him again. I wish I knew what their endgame was with him. He's winning for no reason now.


----------



## luminaire (Jun 23, 2008)

My theory is that Randy Orton is a legit badass and told Brock to bust him open the hard way. Makes for a great show, gets the smarks riled up and is a middle finger to certain MMA fighters who think wrestlers are pussies. 10/10


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

If the spot was pre-planned, it was without Vince's consent. Intentional stiff shots to the head in today's WWE is literally the biggest don't-do-that-shit policy the fucking company has. 

It's not the 90's anymore.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Any new updates on Orton from wwe.com? Whatever they put up there as part of this story, you can pretty much assume the exact opposite to be fact.



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> If the spot was pre-planned, it was without Vince's consent. Intentional stiff shots to the head in today's WWE is literally the biggest don't-do-that-shit policy the fucking company has.
> 
> It's not the 90's anymore.


This is the part that baffles me, especially considering everything that's been banned for being too risky for head/neck injuries. Plus, if anybody is gonna take some stiff head shots, you sure as hell wouldn't want it to be a guy with a history of concussions. I can buy the theory that the whole thing was a work, but it's still my opinion that whoever green-lighted it made a piss-poor decision, whether it was an agent, Vince, or even Orton himself. And all just for the sake of publicity.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

razzathereaver said:


> Funny way of going about it. The finish made Orton look like an absolute bitch to Lesnar.


Isn't that the point of the angle? Lesnar is an unstoppable beast and Randy was full of bravado and ego thinking he's gonna take down the fearsome beast with ONE RKO and instead got his arse totally whupped and left a bloody pitiful mess on the mat. Its perfect fuel for the rematch where Randy wants to avenge the humiliation in front of millons. :draper2


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Bret Hart said:


> Sandbagging :lmao you do know that the Germans were delivered in the way they were delivered because of Orton's injuries?
> 
> Some wrestling fans really are hilarious.
> 
> It was pretty obvious.


Your right. The suplexes of lesnar to rollins and cena are more agressive & hard hitting and much different to suplexes to the likes of taker and orton (ortons shoulder takers hip)


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Loved it! So called "smart marks" were uncertain if it were a shoot, worked shoot or an accident. So called "marks" thought Lesnar was arrested backstage. WWE did a terrific job in creating bewilderment and shock amongst fans; will be reflected in the ratings on Monday night. Brock is a legitimate scary, monster heel.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Would i have wanted Orton to win? Well obviously but even i can see this angle is a simple case of Randy's ego getting the better of him and underestimating the beast, and simply saying "meh one RKO will take him down" but look what happened to him he got humbled and left a bloody pile of mush on the mat. Its obviously going to lead to him snapping and going all batshit crazy and going on a mission to bloody up the beast in return. If people can't see that well you don't know jack bout pro rasslin'


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*

Brock's UFC 200 opponent is still salty apparently


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Does anyone have a link showing the elbow causing the cut? 47 pages is too long to look through.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*

It's still real to Hunt dammit!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*

Hunt isn't a smark so can't blame him but there's some people who believe this wasn't a part of the plan who should be laughed at :mj4


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*

Salty as fuck.

Or Lesnar vs Hunt II at WM33!!


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

Whether it a work, shoot, or botch I still think the fact of matter is that someone with a history of concussions like Orton should not have been on the receiving end of two elbows to the head. I don't care if he is "okay" with ten staples needed to close the wound, it is still was stupid to happen. Yes blood in pro wrestling can add a another layer of story, but it should not be at the cost of a person's well-being consent or not. WWE is not UFC or Boxing where guys go into it willing to take a risk like that, yes the 90's happened but that was 20 years ago when concussions where not heavily researched into and even then many performers have admitted that they did stupid shit and have paid a heavy cost.


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*

We should have Mark Hunt get into the ring with Lesnar and have Lesnar destroy him. Then we can move on to Goldberg spearing the fuck outta Brock.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*

I don't think Brock should be fired, but I do think something needs to be done to prevent something bad from happening in the future.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*

He should be fired, but it's a work.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*

I'm not so sure all of what happened yesterday was "part of the plan" considering you can see the exact moment where Brock intentionally smashes his head hard with the elbow.

But in any case, I agree with Hunt whether this happened or not.

If I lost 2.5M to a roided monkey like Brock, and got zero reparation, I'd be salty AF too.:draper2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Simply Flawless said:


> Isn't that the point of the angle? Lesnar is an unstoppable beast and Randy was full of bravado and ego thinking he's gonna take down the fearsome beast with ONE RKO and instead got his arse totally whupped and left a bloody pitiful mess on the mat. Its perfect fuel for the rematch where Randy wants to avenge the humiliation in front of millons. :draper2


Your theory might hold some water if Brock didn't squash every person he's faced since he broke the Streak. There ain't gonna be no rematch, and if there is, it's gonna go exactly the same way. Brock Lesnar doesn't lose, at this point I'd think people would understand that.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

TheGreatBanana said:


> If this was legit, the referees and ring security would have stopped Lesnar aggressively when he continued to smash on Orton. Lesnar repeatedly bashed Orton while he was busted open. You don't let that happen if it was a shoot. Then there's other things people have pointed out.
> 
> This was all done to retain Lesnars aura of a legitimate fighting monster who can't be stopped by anyone.


In other words, to make the rest of the roster look like shit. To what end? I would be fine with him winning, but he has to do it in a way that no sells everyone else's offense. It's beyond old at this point.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*

Hunt is a Mark. 8*D


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

> Lesnar seemed legit pissed that Orton was sandbagging and then went apesh*t and literally tried slicing him with those elbows and succeeded


This is downright asinine


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*

He's got every reason to be salty. Bork was popped twice and hasn't been punished by either company. Makes another huge payday, and gets to fuck off into the sunset.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*



ShadowKiller said:


> Hunt is a Mark. 8*D


Beat me to it. Damn you.


----------



## Erik Spears (Aug 2, 2016)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*

actually i think wwe should use this and turn it into something big. like the next stone cold. have lesnar this beast that cant be stopped destroying everyone and have a new up comer idk who though not really sure who best fit the role but i do know it would have to be someone not on wwe and make like a new generation goldberg and have them come and build up the hype to him vs lesnar and have lasenar put him over. if the wwe wants another stone cold or another goldberg in his prime this is the time to do it and that dont know i dont see another chance anytime soon to be able to bring another monster/ass kicking gimmick. idk if you all will agree but like i said its time.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

SyrusMX said:


> Work or not, that hit was disgusting and the finish was trash. Over the years I've come accustomed to watching WWE and not seeing someone's blood poor out of their head, and for good reason. When I watch UFC I expect to see someone's nose get broken, or a cut, blood, it's UFC, it's basically fist fighting. This is WWE. I enjoy the story of WWE, not watching this.
> 
> This was disgusting. *I would legitimately not let my kids watch this match*.


Please, do it. I can't wait until the moment they'll realize they should made a product not for kids, so the less kids are watching, the better.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*

Mark, your tears taste sweeter than the nectar of the gods


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

LOL at the people shocked by this... But hey this is the PG era and people can't believe something like this is a work


----------



## Wrestling is Life (Sep 24, 2004)

SuicideSlushPuppie said:


> This is downright asinine


Maybe after the fact it seems that way, but in the moment I also thought Brock was going rogue. They got me hook, line and sinker if that was indeed all planned to go down the way it did. That was a SICK elbow shot that I knew busted him before the blood was even visible just from the way it landed.


----------



## Dooze (Jul 21, 2016)

That finish was cringe-inducing, you don't expect a squash in the sense of literally destroying opponent (knockout style) but something within the realms of wrestling world. I expect something like Brock squashing Cena at Summerslam 2014. This was completely out of left field, the match actually felt like it was ramping up with the F5 and RKO finisher trades and then just ends suddenly, it was not in the style of a typical wrestling match. Fucking brutal.


----------



## terrydude (Nov 2, 2015)

tick tock
anyone think that the match ended because of time. 4 hour show. 10:00 central on the dot.


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

JokersLastLaugh said:


> Does anyone have a link showing the elbow causing the cut? 47 pages is too long to look through.



https://twitter.com/zekebosa/status/767574302703046660


----------



## Dooze (Jul 21, 2016)

I never knew wrestlers were near-concussed and gashed in by each other with connecting, hard hitting strikes in the ATTITOODE EWA. You guys are so cool, what happened to Randy was far more violent than 95% of stuff in the AE.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Shit match, and it's basically just a shame Randy took _that _for such a shitty match and shitty finnish.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Just seemed like a classic "hard way" to me, Orton giving Lesnar free reign to smash him til he bled. Loved the ending to the match and interested to see what the follow-up will be.*


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

I think WWE didn't know there'd be so much blood, or at all. But I think Orton definitely knew and was ready to bleed.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*

If I was Mark Hunt, I'd still be salty as fuck so I can't blame him for that.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*



attituderocks said:


> So many pussies on this board. You would probably cry watching AE. Omg he's bleeding get the fuck over it. I miss the days of chair shots and guys beating each other to a bloody mess. Now it's just geeks doing flips. Fuck the PG era and the 12 year old fans it's fucking pass your bed time already


The AE was nothing compared to the 80s as far as color during matches. And I felt back then as I do now that blood adds nothing to the match. Pro wrestling is not a blood sport. All those Flair vs. Rhodes would have been just as great (if not better) had both men not bled all over themselves, the ring, and each other. I equate it with the movies now that feel vomiting, defecating, and urinating are all necessary to get their story across. To me, those are just cheap parlor tricks. 

It's quite the opposite. I think it's "12 year old fans" that get off on that shit.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

They hyped it up two months in advance to end with a brock domination finish.Brock didn't need it and Randy didn't deserve it.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*

Mark Hunt is an idiot, what's new..


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*

I can't wrap my head around this belief that some hold regarding having a guy with a history of concussions taking stiff elbows being part of the plan. Nothing about that makes any logical or legal sense.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*



Dub J said:


> The AE was nothing compared to the 80s as far as color during matches. And I felt back then as I do now that blood adds nothing to the match. Pro wrestling is not a blood sport. All those Flair vs. Rhodes would have been just as great (if not better) had both men not bled all over themselves, the ring, and each other. I equate it with the movies now that feel vomiting, defecating, and urinating are all necessary to get their story across. To me, those are just cheap parlor tricks.
> 
> It's quite the opposite. I think it's "12 year old fans" that get off on that shit.


That's from a smartened up person's perspective. Flair VS Rhodes was not really a time like today when everybody knows What's going on. Blood adds realism. You can't punch, drop, and bang someone's head constantly without it leaving marks.

Blood doesn't make sense today because people know, but comparing that to Flair/Rhodes is silly.
Speaking of parlor tricks, wrestling as a whole is a Vaudeville show today. And blading or bleeding in general is no more of a parlor trick than slapping your thigh to make noise, or limping to sell a submission move.


----------



## chromal (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*

Even though this was all set up to begin with, Lesnar should still be let go. Seriously... is anyone ACTUALLY entertained watching Lesnar do german suplex after german suplex, and knee his opponents repeatedly until he f5's them and ends the night? He's getting paid to do the same thing everytime he wrestles and WWE treats him like he's their golden boy. Such a joke.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*



TheRockfan7 said:


> It's still real to Hunt dammit!


You see, this is the problem: Hunt knows those elbows being real.

The question is: What was it last night?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*

Could it be that Vince just worked UFC in retaliation?


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*

Hunt has every right to be angry. Brock could have legit killed him or caused serious injury because of those drugs he was taking. Their fight wasn't a work.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*



RJTM said:


> He's got every reason to be salty. Bork was popped twice and hasn't been punished by either company. Makes another huge payday, and gets to fuck off into the sunset.


Mark Hunt should legit attack Lesnar in the parking lot with weapons and beat the shit out of him.

Would be hilarious :ghost


----------



## chromal (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*



Kostic said:


> If I was Mark Hunt, I'd still be salty as fuck so I can't blame him for that.


I havent checked since that PPV but if they didn't move Mark Hunt down in rankings from that loss, I'd say at least he has that going for him. He was on a roll leading up to that fight.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> That's from a smartened up person's perspective. Flair VS Rhodes was not really a time like today when everybody knows What's going on. Blood adds realism. You can't punch, drop, and bang someone's head constantly without it leaving marks.
> 
> Blood doesn't make sense today because people know, but comparing that to Flair/Rhodes is silly.
> Speaking of parlor tricks, wrestling as a whole is a Vaudeville show today. And blading or bleeding in general is no more of a parlor trick than slapping your thigh to make noise, or limping to sell a submission move.


Trust me, back in the 80s we all knew what was going on. I remember as a kid sitting with my brother and our friends calling the blade spots. 

Here's how 95% of the blade spots happened in the 80s. 

- Wrestler A throws wrestler B out of the ring.
- Wrestler A smashed wrestler B in the face.
- Wrestler B falls down with his head against the ring apron or partially under the ring.
- My friends and I are all laughing saying "yep, he's cutting himself"
- Wrestler B emerges from under the ring apron with blood gushing from his head.

You younger guys don't realize that people have known for many decades pro wrestling was staged. It's just that we went along with it to make it more enjoyable. Only difference between then and now is now people can get on the internet and pretend like they are insiders and everyone else is a mark.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*



chromal said:


> I havent checked since that PPV but if they didn't move Mark Hunt down in rankings from that loss, I'd say at least he has that going for him. He was on a roll leading up to that fight.


Yeah but imagine losing by decision to a guy who got paid far more than you did, who's there just that one night, and then afterwards tests positive for PEDs, and doesn't get punished by retroactively losing the fight or at least it being a NC. No wonder Hunt is still pissed.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*

Why are Samoans such marks?


----------



## 256097 (Aug 11, 2013)

How is then even a debate, Orton obviously agreed to be busted open hard way and that was the planned finish. Orton was involved with a busted open hard way attempt with Foley in 2004 to legitimise their angle but ended up making lumps in Foleys head, Lesnar in this instance got it in two hits and got the blood flowing like a pro.


----------



## Tiger Driver '91 (May 25, 2015)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*

Damn, the hatred of Brock is immense. I love the crazy bastard.


----------



## michael_3165 (Apr 16, 2016)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*

I personally would love someone like Nakamura being given the rub if smashing the fuck outa Lesnar. He is a fairly tough lad himself.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*

As a result of Lesnar using steroids he lost $2,000,000 - I don't blame him for being salty.

"Buhh Vince is a genius hur hur no chance in hell"

This was done to try and salvage Lesnar's reputation after its been destroyed by the USADA flagging.


----------



## michael_3165 (Apr 16, 2016)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Could it be that Vince just worked UFC in retaliation?


This... I really think the WWE thought 'well if you think we are worked lets see how many people we can fool'... The best worked half shoot in some time.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*



Iapetus said:


> *I'm not so sure all of what happened yesterday was "part of the plan" considering you can see the exact moment where Brock intentionally smashes his head hard with the elbow.
> *
> But in any case, I agree with Hunt whether this happened or not.
> 
> If I lost 2.5M to a roided monkey like Brock, and got zero reparation, I'd be salty AF too.:draper2


So since we can clearly see when and how Orton got busted open, this means it wasn't supposed to happen?


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*

Not fired but he certainly needs a huge fine on his paycheck.
And for fan girls trying to cover it up as "work, well you need a reality check, the result was more than likely a work but the split head certainly wasn't.
And people call John cena and rollins an unsafe guy.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

lol at this pity party you guys are throwing for Orton. Orton marks terrified because he took a hit. the guy who uses to throw tantrums at his opponent during and after matches and shit in divas purses. these marks are the reason the product is so pussified and shitty now


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*

I guess Hunt will be watching Raw tonight to see what happens to Brock.

The finish worked I guess.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*

Why does this guy sound like such a crybaby cunt?


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

It's laughable how the hypocrite marks are trying to cover it up as work when it was as real as you could get.
Had it been Orton or even cena, then this thread would have 1000+ posts about how cena/Orton are assholes/unsafe workers or should be fired.
Hypocrisy at its finest, these kind of people are the real waste of a living life.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

AnalBleeding said:


> Those were definitely real.
> 
> Lesnar seemed legit pissed that Orton was sandbagging and then went apesh*t and literally tried slicing him with those elbows and succeeded.
> 
> Orton legit went limp for a few seconds and just let the blood pour to the floor and into his face. He was briefly unconscious Thats why they stopped for a few seconds.


Oh please, lol. 

Orton bladed. Brock delivered some elbows, without using any real force. Orton cradled his head in his own hands for a moment, and BEHOLD! Predictably, as it seems to happens in nearly every Lesnar match, Orton was bleeding like a butchered pig. Then Brock got back to work. It was all planned. Summerslam was running over it's time limit and they had to call it, because Orton apparently, overdid the cutting. 

Shane had to run out there to somewhat get disappointed morons, who wasted ticket money on that trash, back into the show. It didn't work. Orton knew the spot, so he conveniently got enough energy and consciousness back to movie into the corner, so that E.Block Lesnar could drop Shane. 

I can't believe anyone would fall for this mess. They cut Roman's match because they ran over, and I'm disappointed as heck, because the only two matches I wanted to see, were basically cancelled, in favor of the garbage I had to endure for 3-4 hours. WWE is officially dead.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

People actually believe or think that Orton was sandbagging Brock :mj4. The moment the match was announced I didn't wanna see it. Orton would break into a million pieces if he took those Germans Brock gives to everyone else. It was pretty clear they were different here so he didn't land on his shoulders at all. No sandbagging and Brock didn't go off scripts to beat the shut out of him.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Lesnar/Orton SS Finish Debate/Orton's Condition Thread*



Q-MAN said:


> Legitimate head shots are not cool nowdays even looking back at some of the stuff from the attitude era it's hard not to cringe at the impact of some of those shots. Tell me you don't think real headshots are a good idea.


That wasn't my point at all. I watch A.E. stuff and when I see the unprotected chair shots now in 2016 eyes, you do cringe. My point was people were acting as if what they saw last night was real and Brock going off script or getting mad at Orton and legitimately "shooting" on him. People all over Twitter, Instagram, etc. like _"Lesnar should be charged with assault!"_, _"Brock went into roid rage cause Orton kicked out of F5"_, _"Brock went off script cause he wants to go back to UFC_", _"that was real, did you see the way Heyman reacted?"_ :lol 

It was so obviously planned to bust him open the hard way and turn Brock heel at the same time. The only thing with busting a guy open the hard way is you can't 100% control how big the gash is going to be, and I'm sure that was more blood than they wanted, but in 2016 for people to think that was real or not 100% planned is mind blowing. Obviously he and Orton discussed doing this before the match and agreed to it, Brock didn't suddenly in the ring just decide "hey I'm gonna bust this guy open". And then you have the Shane spot, Brock's music playing at the end, yet people still thought it was a shoot. fpalm


----------



## michael_3165 (Apr 16, 2016)

I think the whole thing was a work barring the size of the cut on top of Orton's head. If you see, Orton raises his head as Lesnar comes down with the forearm/elbow - it may well have been a screwed up show to the head that opened him up. Lesnar had to make it look like he was going into business for himself... he could hardly stand there looking worried about Orton. I would imagine he asked the ref if Orton was conscious and able to take a few lighter shots to the head/shoulder area. Brilliantly done mind.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Just seen it, and it does look like the ending happened just to continue to make Brock look like his machine-like self, and also to protect Randy. It was a shitty ending to a lousy match but...hey ho. I don't even care that much anymore. The elbow definitely busted Orton open though. A blade job doesn't make a jagged cut like that.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*



RyanPelley said:


> Why does this guy sound like such a crybaby cunt?


Because Brock owes him more than a million dollars.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> People actually believe or think that Orton was sandbagging Brock


Because people don't know what the fuck theyr'e talking about. Orton like hell was sandbagging if ya watch you can SEE that Brock is giving the suplex's in a safe way to not injure Randy. And Randy's not a retard he'd not sandbag Lesnar unless he suddenly lost his sanity


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

LOL @ those who think Brock went into "roid rage" or that he simply went into business for himself as some sort of revenge. Come onnnnnnnn! If Lesnar was really raining down shots on Orton he would be dead right now. Those punches he was throwing were nowhere near legit. My theory is that Randy bladed (or was supposed to blade) and Brock was supposed to give him a stiff elbow to make it look good, but went too far. That sounds plausible to me, because had it been a legit shoot I don't think the theatrics with Shane at the end would have happened.


----------



## ThugaThugaBaby (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*



RyanPelley said:


> Why does this guy sound like such a crybaby cunt?


Because he had to fight a roided freak.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*



thelegendkiller said:


> Mark Hunt should legit attack Lesnar in the parking lot with weapons and beat the shit out of him.
> 
> Would be hilarious :ghost


Um, not really. Not to mention it would land Hunt in jail for a lengthy amount of time.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah blade jobs aren't on the top of heads :leo


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Honey Bucket said:


> Just seen it, and it does look like the ending happened just to continue to make Brock look like his machine-like self.


2 years ago he absolutely decimates Cena like never before to set up the crowing of Roman Reigns... we all know how that went down. 2016 Brock once again absolutely decimates his opponent at SummerSlam and also turns heel. Coincidentally, on the same show Vince finally realizes that Roman should be a bad-ass, unstoppable Samoan babyface, not the nursery-rhyme comedy geek babyface. Hmm, where could this be going???

_"I've got it!! What if Roman is a badass Samoan who doesn't give a fuck and just kicks people's ass? I'M A GENIOUS DAMMIT!!"_ :vince


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

From what I saw, it looked like Orton legit got cut open by Brock's elbow. That elbow shot looked pretty nasty. Maybe that's the mark in me lol

Regarding the finish, it seemed like a flaccid end to an average PPV. The blood definitely added some shock value but overall the ending was an underwhelming.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Because Brock owes him more than a million dollars.


LOL marks like this make me laugh. How exactly is Hunt owed a million dollars, and even more, how is BROCK the one that owes him? That's the call of Dana & the other UFC suits. Hunt has sand in his vagina, plain and simple.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

He should be fired for many different reasons as well.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

T-Viper said:


> 2 years ago he absolutely decimates Cena like never before to set up the crowing of Roman Reigns... we all know how that went down. 2016 Brock once again absolutely decimates his opponent at SummerSlam and also turns heel. Coincidentally, on the same show Vince finally realizes that Roman should be a bad-ass, unstoppable Samoan babyface, not the nursery-rhyme comedy geek babyface. Hmm, where could this be going???
> 
> _"I've got it!! What if Roman is a badass Samoan who doesn't give a fuck and just kicks people's ass? I'M A GENIOUS DAMMIT!!"_ :vince


Ha...well that's what I've been saying in a couple of other threads as well. All signs are pointing to that. Vince will keep trying until the day he dies.


----------



## chromal (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*



Kostic said:


> Yeah but imagine losing by decision to a guy who got paid far more than you did, who's there just that one night, and then afterwards tests positive for PEDs, and doesn't get punished by retroactively losing the fight or at least it being a NC. No wonder Hunt is still pissed.


Yeah of course, that's why I was trying to find a positive for him and the rankings were about all I could think of. I still think Brock would have beat him by lay and pray even without PEDS but still it was a joke to have to fight him period since he was just there the one night and then leaving again. Didn't make any sense whatsoever.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Honey Bucket said:


> Ha...well that's what I've been saying in a couple of other threads as well. All signs are pointing to that. Vince will keep trying until the day he dies.


Yup, I literally think Vince will not die until he gets Roman over as a babyface. :lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> No, they were delivered like Lesnar always does them, namely with pure strength and little to no help by his opponents, who he could throw around like he wants anyway.
> 
> Orton is known to be allergic to stiff shots. I doubt he agreed 100% to this, and if he did, some mooha was involved.
> Also, you'd have to be naive to believe Lesnar would not go off script. He did so just last week.
> ...


No they were not delivered like the way Lesnar delivers them to others. He is reckless when he normally does them but with Orton he had to be careful... Go look at them again, it was pretty obvious. fpalm

He WOULD NOT have accepted the match if he didn't agree to all the things.. It's fucking Randy Orton :lmao


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*



Q-MAN said:


> Dude tell me you don't look back at Rock vs Mankind Royal Rumble and wished Foley didn't do stuff like that. I am sorry care about the health of the people who go out there, there is limit to this.


There is a limit but I'm not the one to decide it, I only care about myself being entertained.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*

Brock should be reprimanded, but not for a scripted moment. Oh yeah, a clean Brock never did beat Mark Hunt.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Simply Flawless said:


> Yeah blade jobs aren't on the top of heads :leo


I've seen plenty of "pretty boys" (such as Orton) do it right at the hairline, to make any remaining scar less noticeable -- Brock was likely supposed to hit it to make it gush, although certainly not as hard as he did.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*

I know who ain't salty...


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> Would i have wanted Orton to win? Well obviously but even i can see this angle is a simple case of Randy's ego getting the better of him and underestimating the beast, and simply saying "meh one RKO will take him down" but look what happened to him he got humbled and left a bloody pile of mush on the mat. Its obviously going to lead to him snapping and going all batshit crazy and going on a mission to bloody up the beast in return. If people can't see that well you don't know jack bout pro rasslin'


I would love to see that happening but at this point of his career; WWE (to me) values Orton more as expendable. I think they will never let him get his win back.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*

What an idiot. 

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

I believe it was planned to have Orton bleed but not like that. Vince would not ask his employee to get 10 staples( the word here is staples? If no, please correct me). But anyway, we got a controversial finish and people are talking about it, concerned about Orton and impressed to the point even people who are not wrestling fans will look at it, I believe. That's why I believe Vince was brilliant here and Lesnar "monster" gimmick increases from it.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Was Orton supposed to bleed? Absolutely. Was Brock supposed to clip him that hard? Absolutely not. It's just that simple.

I still say Orton bladed, and then Brock leveled him -- much harder than he should have. One of those pulled-back punches would've been enough to draw color and get the desired effect.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*



CONOR said:


> So since we can clearly see when and how Orton got busted open, this means it wasn't supposed to happen?


From what Meltzer said, it was at the very least close to what was actually supposed to happen.

Even then, Randy still has a concussion history and it seems quite stupid to put him in that position. Which brings about the theory that it was only known about ahead of time between he and Brock, which isn't hard to believe, based on other Brock matches over the past 18 months, where the story afterwards was that WWE wasn't aware of the blood ahead of time.

So, at the very least, I'm willing to get Brock & Randy planned it, if not WWE in general.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

Reaper said:


> No I don't. I think there were errors, things could have gone wrong and changes could have been made. Stop pretending to be a flea in Vince's ear hair that knows everything to be a 100% fact.
> 
> But since you only can think in terms of a binary of extremes, I don't expect you to understand that some things can be planned, some things can go wrong, plans can be changed blah blah blah cuz I know you've probably dug your heels in and are not reading anymore.
> 
> Plus what I believe about the match has nothing to do with what I said to you anyways.


So, your one of those who think Lesnar elbowed Orton for real, hard and piercing enough to cut his skull. And then they had to change the finish on the fly...and Shane comes out on the fly and Lesnar knows to F5 him. 

Seriously, people like you give adult wrestling fans a bad name.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*



SuicideSlushPuppie said:


> LOL marks like this make me laugh. How exactly is Hunt owed a million dollars, and even more, how is BROCK the one that owes him? That's the call of Dana & the other UFC suits. Hunt has sand in his vagina, plain and simple.


Because Hunt would've had himself a 2.5M payday had Broid not been (as Conor so eloquently put it) "juiced up to the fucking eyeballs".


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*

Its still real to Hunt! Leave him alone guys


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

The5star_Kid said:


> So, your one of those who think Lesnar elbowed Orton for real, hard and piercing enough to cut his skull. And then they had to change the finish on the fly...and Shane comes out on the fly and Lesnar knows to F5 him.
> 
> Seriously, people like you give adult wrestling fans a bad name.


It's up in the air at this point, Cena let him land some flush shots to make his mouth bleed. That elbow just looked like it dazed and possibly knocked out Orton for a few seconds, I don't think landing it that hard was intended or maybe Randy agreed to more than he could handle.....replay looked pretty vicious. I know over the years the guys will blade prior to matches, and scab is covered with makeup so it can can a couple little shots to it to open up the wound. His head wound was from a solid elbow, no straight line....I'm sure there was an angle....but it didn't go as planned. Refs can call the shots from the back, Shane coming out was a save. If all of this was entirely scripted, shit....give Randy a bonus and then creative writing credit....because it looked like an oops.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*



Iapetus said:


> Because Hunt would've had himself a 2.5M payday had Broid not been (as Conor so eloquently put it) "juiced up to the fucking eyeballs".


Actually, he would've lost anyway, so it made zero difference. But keep fighting the good fight, bro!


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*



O-Dog said:


> From what Meltzer said, it was at the very least close to what was actually supposed to happen.
> 
> Even then, Randy still has a concussion history and it seems quite stupid to put him in that position. Which brings about the theory that it was only known about ahead of time between he and Brock, which isn't hard to believe, based on other Brock matches over the past 18 months, where the story afterwards was that WWE wasn't aware of the blood ahead of time.
> 
> So, at the very least, I'm willing to get Brock & Randy planned it, if not WWE in general.


Yes, it was definitely planned, without a doubt.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*



michael_3165 said:


> I personally would love someone like Nakamura being given the rub if smashing the fuck outa Lesnar. He is a fairly tough lad himself.


Nakamura and eyeball twitching would just work up and piss off Lesner and Lesner would just go and straight up no sell and kill him. I say give it to fucking Slater so Brocks gets buried and then he fucks off. But if you want a proper opponent. Then give it to Samoa Joe, the guy is the most badass motherfucker on the damn roster. He hits hard and he is an awesome submission arsenal which could beat Lesner believably.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*


----------



## 256097 (Aug 11, 2013)

TheFaceofthe_E said:


> Oh please, lol.
> 
> *Orton bladed. Brock delivered some elbows, without using any real force. Orton cradled his head in his own hands for a moment, and BEHOLD! Predictably, as it seems to happens in nearly every Lesnar match, Orton was bleeding like a butchered pig. Then Brock got back to work. It was all planned. Summerslam was running over it's time limit and they had to call it, because Orton apparently, overdid the cutting. *
> 
> ...


It was a pre-planned hard-way, it's rarely used and if done right it looks legit. The cut is too ragged to be a blade.


----------



## xCELLx (Jul 26, 2009)

I felt an elbow to my head
It humbled me
I could not stand
It opened me

It opened me, whoaaaaahoaaaa

Paul told me things that Brock could do
Like takers streak, Cena left black and blue
Brock opened me

Brock opened me, whoaaaaahoaaaaa


----------



## Chillez (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*

Brock Lesnar beat the shit out of Mark Hunt at UFC 200 he would easily do it again if given the chance. Hunt sucks he's so damn salty and huge cry baby.


----------



## Chillez (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*

Mark Hunt is an idiot. Screw that guy Lesanr destroyed your ass.


----------



## J0e th0rnton (Jul 29, 2013)

Sigh. He elbowed him on TOP of the head, the one place you are taught never to hit people because it hurts you more than them in terms of bones hitting skull. The only reason to elbow them there is to open a cut.

Yes this was a work.

Elbows were illegal in Japanese MMA for a reason. The japanese hated bloodbaths and flush elbows almost always opened cuts. They allowed stomping on the faces of downed opponents


----------



## borck lesnar (Mar 27, 2015)

It was fake, and some of the shots you thought it was real because of the angle of the camera.
from another angle, u would have seen differently.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*

I never thought Randy would be cool with being hit hard, especially in the head but he did and it looked fucking grim yet made Lesnar look like a killer. I liked it.


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

Simply Flawless said:


> Scalps tend to bleed like motherfuckers even from the smallest cut its just how things are. And holy fuck people want WWE to be edgy and when Lesnar elbows Randy's face like a grape everyone cries....:maury
> 
> You smarks got worked like marks this entire fucking thing was PLANNED right from the elbows to Shane and if anyone thinks otherwise get off the fucking internet and go read a Disney book


PG geeks are making me even hate Orton now. They act like Randy is some little kid who can't handle getting cuts and scratches. Surely Orton understands it's the nature of the beast. He's not some skinny midget geek like Zayn/Slater. Those guys would have died in the ring against Brock.



Chris90 said:


> Got a unique ending which seemed real, and people complain because Brock doesn't do flippy shit. Modern wrestling fans are truly the worst.
> 
> I hope Brock sticks to his MMA style, the guy is legit and brings a presence that no other can replicate.


I said before. Brock is a diamond in a pile of dog shit. The last thing WWE needs is another dime a dozen flippy midget. If they fire Brock, that's the final nail in the coffin for me. Might as well call it World Wrestling Midgets. 



Ichigo87 said:


> Brock /Shane? No one wants to see that. It's time for Lesnar to lose to someone already. He's making the roster look like shit for no reason at this point.


The roster is already shit since Cena and vanilla midgets invaded WWE. 



lma0 said:


> 1. We need more of careless idiots like Lesnar? Not talking only about this match, but any of his matches after return, he is not even trying to protect other superstars, he just throws them as hard as he can.
> 2. What did Lesnar do that any other superstar can't do, he hit Randy with elbow and bloodied him? Anyone else can do something like that if they were booked to do it.
> 3. We need less of Lesnar not more, his suplex city shit was boring the first time he did it, let alone other 173 times.
> 4. If Cena, Roman, HHH, Taker, Rock, Stone Cold or anyone else did this suplex shit they would get booed out of building yet somehow this guy gets pass?
> ...


How is Brock cancer when the crowd loves him? He is helping the business not hurting it. You seem salty that Brock gets cheers while Cena and Reigns are booed. Or Brock doesn't have to do 100 flips and get better reactions than the indy darlings. Guess what? Not everything revolves around you. Just because you hate Brock doesn't mean he doesn't deserve to be in the WWE. It's what the crowd want and they want Brock.


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*

The best thing about the Lesbianar/Orton match was the guy with the sign "Got Juice" that was prominently featured as the roided up idiot walked to the ring.

Otherwise there was nothing in it that was remotely entertaining unless you are a sadist or masochist.


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*

Kayfabe has never been more alive.

Props to Orton for taking that like a champ.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Lol the people that hate in ring work blow my mind. HOLY SHIT I mean they like wrestling for the.....wrestling. what a fucking novel concept. No please give me B- entertainment you can find on any show but anything but actual wrestling.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*



Bret Hart said:


> There is a limit but I'm not the one to decide it, I only care about myself being entertained.


That's a horrible way to look at things.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

lol at the people saying he bladed..

What did he use, a fucking scythe?


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

KingCosmos said:


> Lol the people that hate in ring work blow my mind. HOLY SHIT I mean they like wrestling for the.....wrestling. what a fucking novel concept. No please give me B- entertainment you can find on any show but anything but actual wrestling.


HOLY SHIT it's you again. Why is it okay for WWE fans to hate UFC fighting but when some people hate ring work and want more storylines it's dumb? 



Q-MAN said:


> That's a horrible way to look at things.


Not any more horrible than ring work marks only thinking their opinion matters. "I don't care what reaction Brock gets. *I* hate him and he needs to fuck off because *I* hate him." or "I don't care how popular Conor is. He's shit and I only care about indy darlings even though they are not popular." Everyone here think their opinion is the best. Brock can sell the most merch and put butts in seats and they say he should be fired and every match should be flippy shit


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

attituderocks said:


> HOLY SHIT it's you again. Why is it okay for WWE fans to hate UFC fighting but when some people hate ring work and want more storylines it's dumb?
> 
> 
> 
> Not any more horrible than ring work marks only thinking their opinion matters. "I don't care what reaction Brock gets. *I* hate him and he needs to fuck off because *I* hate him." or "I don't care how popular Conor is. He's shit and I only care about indy darlings even though they are not popular." Everyone here think their opinion is the best. Brock can sell the most merch and put butts in seats and they say he should be fired and every match should be flippy shit


Why do you keep responding to me. Screw off. Your trolling is played out


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*

Mark Hunt should probably shut up.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*



Dub J said:


> I can't wrap my head around this belief that some hold regarding having a guy with a history of concussions taking stiff elbows being part of the plan. Nothing about that makes any logical or legal sense.


Well, let us not kid ourselves here, your whole thought process here is flawed.

You just implied WWE involvement and used "logical or legal sense" in the same sentence. This is what we call an oxymoron. Two concepts that are by their every nature conflicting but one is often wrongly used to describe another. On this list we also have business ethics, internet etiquette, and many more.

The only best way to view any action taken by any member of the WWE corporation is to simply consider them the actions of either a buffoon, an egotist, or a lapdog. Then the whole picture of WWE existence clears and all makes perfect sense.


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

KingCosmos said:


> Why do you keep responding to me. Screw off. Your trolling is played out


Because I see your dumb pots everywhere. When I see dumb shit I have to respond


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

attituderocks said:


> Because I see your dumb pots everywhere. When I see dumb shit I have to respond


Your are a troll with the name Attituderocks. Your small number of posts here consists of wanking off to a dead Era. No one takes you seriously dude. Who's banned account are you?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*

Mark Hunt still salty


----------



## Municipal Waste (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm going to assume all these people making blood packet comments posted before the hi-res pics of his scalp laceration came out.

Seems to me like getting busted open the hard way was planned but went farther than anyone who isn't Lesnar was comfortable with. Hell, even Lesnar seemed to give a moment's pause when Orton was unresponsive for a few seconds. I wouldn't be surprised if the Shane F5 was an audible that replaced a real ending.


----------



## hando88c (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*

Brock, and Orton, is the only thing that people remember from the payperview !


Finally a real wrestler who kicks ass not kisses it. :fact


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*

Hunt has every right in the world to be salty. He was beaten by a cheater.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

this is some honestly fucked up shit, coulda ended orton's career right there


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*

*This is an article down by the people who run his Facebook account/website, chill out. *


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

No blades, tablets or packets. Just a legit elbow strike which would bust open anybody, i don't care who you are. 

It was also part of the script. Do you fuckers seriously think Orton is agile enough these days to counter an F5 into an RKO which is the ending you all wanted?

Vince is a genius.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> Hell, even Lesnar seemed to give a moment's pause when Orton was unresponsive for a few seconds


Look at Heyman and Lesnar's faces you can tell they were like "shit did you just murder Randy?"


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Randy Orton Appreciation Thread*

Whether that was a work or not, let's give Orton some props. He's no spring chicken anymore but he carries on and does some great work in the ring. He really should get better booking/treatment from WWE I think.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Do you think Orton looked strong or like a chump with the finish of last night's match w/ Brock ?*

I've seen this pop up quite often and I wanted to ask you guys. Do you think Orton came out of that match with Lesnar looking strong or looking like a chump ?

On one hand some have said, he didn't give up or get pinned he was forced to lose to a legit happening.

On the other hand, the match was only about 10 mins long and all he really did was get 2 rko's in. Other than that he got his rear end handed to him and looked defenseless in the finish.


Me personally, I thought he looked rather weak. Maybe if the match went longer and he got more offense in he wouldn't have looked that weak and I'd have a different opinion. Especially since he's one of the top booked guys in the company over the last 15 years.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Do you think Orton looked strong or like a chump with the finish of last night's match w/ Brock ?*

He got beaten to a pulp. He didn't look great.


----------



## Dobbizzle (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: Do you think Orton looked strong or like a chump with the finish of last night's match w/ Brock ?*

Made him look like a bitch to be honest.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: Do you think Orton looked strong or like a chump with the finish of last night's match w/ Brock ?*

Just another Burial by Brock before another one of his vacations. Nothing to see here. Who will be buried next?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: Do you think Orton looked strong or like a chump with the finish of last night's match w/ Brock ?*

He got :buried


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Do you think Orton looked strong or like a chump with the finish of last night's match w/ Brock ?*

I'm gonna say he's gonna come out looking strong from this. The likes of Cena, Reigns, and Taker have gotten ragdolled by Lesnar but none of them had their head legit smashed in.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah the ending was planned and it was stupid and dangerous. Unless there is a rematch between Orton and Lesnar then I really don't see the point of that finish. Lesnar's act is so tired and WWE are still making him as strong as ever even though he's going to be gone till the Rumble. Orton on the other hand gets his ass kicked and will be sticking around working with the likes of Bray, Ambrose and AJ Styles.

It's just stupid booking, make the guy that bores everyone look strong, and the guy who is going to be working with all the talent on Smackdown weak. 

And what dumb agent put Randy in that position to take shots from Lesnar anyway? It's not like he has a history of concussions and just came back from a 10 month injury absence.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: Do you think Orton looked strong or like a chump with the finish of last night's match w/ Brock ?*

Vince took another one of his biggest full time names and made him look like a chump because he has a hard on for that fact that a juiced up Lesnar went and took Mark Hunt to decision.


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

FFS, next time just do a blade job. Just read on CSS that supposedly it was planned to have Lesnar bust Orton open hard-way with elbows. 

_So let's see. Vince bans Rollins from doing the "Curb Stomp" but gives the ok for Lesnar to throw legit elbows?............._


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Do you think Orton looked strong or like a chump with the finish of last night's match w/ Brock ?*



Ziggler Crüe said:


> I'm gonna say he's gonna come out looking strong from this. The likes of Cena, Reigns, and Taker have gotten ragdolled by Lesnar but none of them had their head legit smashed in.


 It was essentially a sequel to The Mountain v Viper.


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: Do you think Orton looked strong or like a chump with the finish of last night's match w/ Brock ?*

He looked like Brock's paycheck


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: Do you think Orton looked strong or like a chump with the finish of last night's match w/ Brock ?*



Straw Hat said:


> It was essentially a sequel to The Mountain v Viper.


At least Oberyn looked strong in his fight.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Do you think Orton looked strong or like a chump with the finish of last night's match w/ Brock ?*

He looked like a bitch. Undertaker and Cena have looked much better against Brock (except Cena getting squashed at SS 2014). Orton was seriously made to look Ambrose tier against him, if not even worse.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Do you think Orton looked strong or like a chump with the finish of last night's match w/ Brock ?*

I don't see how anyone can say that he looked strong. He basically got squashed. They succeeded in making Roman look strong against Brock at mania, but all of his singles matches have basically been squashed since then.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Do you think Orton looked strong or like a chump with the finish of last night's match w/ Brock ?*

My boy @Straw Hat liking nearly every post agreeing that he got squashed :lol


----------



## Wrestling Dave (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: Randy Orton Appreciation Thread*

His current schtick is Randy Borton, but as the legend killer and the psycho guy in like 2009, he was awesome. Still a good wrestler though.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*

Mark Hunt should shut the fuck up and enjoy his 700,000 dollars.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Do you think Orton looked strong or like a chump with the finish of last night's match w/ Brock ?*



Straw Hat said:


> It was essentially a sequel to The Mountain v Viper.


:booklel

Without the skull crushing


----------



## shawnscrewedbret (Aug 15, 2016)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*

THIS IS COMPLETE BULLS***
THAT WAS ONE OF THE BEST DAMNED MATCHES IN THE PAST TEN YEARS!
WWE really needs to go more towards a fight club/prison rules style where people actually do WWE or WWF 90s hardcore style, but actually do the moves and make the stories more about real life behind the scenes drama,
I just watch current wwe where they show like a advertisement and its some stupid teen song showing like randy orton or john cena seth rollins or who ever doing there pose and then flashing to a little kid in the crowd being shocked or adult fans being excited,(People crying over undertaker losing give me a damn break!)
Like I know wrestling is not a real actually fight and the pain factor is more the impact on yourself and to make the other persons moves like painful but there are bare knuckle boxing leagues out there and i bet most of them could beat the hell out of most WWE "SuperStars" (dont get me started on that just more evidence wwe is nothing more then a modernism freak show)
as for Randy he does have my respect becuase through 2003 till a few years ago he did do a good handful of violent matches but It was good to see WWE return to the more violent style and I am excited for next months main even Shane Vs Brock.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

The finish,and the whole match was dumb as fuck.I don't even mean the blood or danger,I really don't care much about it since it comes from WWE,but they hype the fucking match for a month or two,do brand invasions to build up,put over the fact they faced in OVW in the beggining of their careers and....Suplex,Suplex,Knee,Knee,Suplex,F5,Throw around like a ragdoll,Suplex,RKO,DDT,RKO again,Suplex,F5,Elbows,TKO.Then F5 to Shane.

Was that really supposed to be the Main Event of the Second Biggest PPV of the year?Holy F'N Foley had more emotion than this match.And was less predictable too.

Pulling a Foley himself,even a fucking Al Snow match was more entertraining than that.Jerry Lawler vs Jeff Jarett will probably be more entertraining than that.*JON STEWART ON A FUCKING WRESTLING SHOW IS MORE ENTERTRAINING THAN LESNAR MATCHES!*



My Rant ends here.


----------



## RabbitHole (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*



CretinHop138 said:


> As a result of Lesnar using steroids he lost $2,000,000 - I don't blame him for being salty.
> 
> "Buhh Vince is a genius hur hur no chance in hell"
> 
> This was done to try and salvage Lesnar's reputation after its been destroyed by the USADA flagging.


Huh? In what world was Hunt ever going to win 2,000,000? You may get a bonus for winning, but you don't get the other fighters payday. Lesnar got paid 2.5 million, Hunt 700k. That doesn't change if the results are different. He never would've gotten 700k if he fought someone else. He got the 2nd highest amount on the card and one of the biggest paydays in the history of UFC. Why do you think that is?


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*



chromal said:


> Even though this was all set up to begin with, Lesnar should still be let go. Seriously...* is anyone ACTUALLY entertained watching Lesnar do german suplex after german suplex, and knee his opponents repeatedly until he f5's them and ends the night? He's getting paid to do the same thing everytime he wrestles *and WWE treats him like he's their golden boy. Such a joke.


Goldberg. Spear, JackHammer. 173-0 Sound familiar? The fans ate it up.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I thought they were issuing a statement about Lesnar tonight


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Mark Hunt says Brock should be fired from WWE forever for Summerslam "incident"*



jorgovan21 said:


> Goldberg. Spear, JackHammer. 173-0 Sound familiar? The fans ate it up.


That was going on two decades ago

motherfuckers need to move on


----------



## BotchSpecialist (Feb 12, 2013)

At least with his bleeding skull, Randy Boreton can stop transitioning from Legend Killer to Ratings Killer :^)


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

KingCosmos said:


> Your are a troll with the name Attituderocks. Your small number of posts here consists of wanking off to a dead Era. No one takes you seriously dude. Who's banned account are you?


Coming from the nerd wanking to a guy who can barely speak English and a 40 year old washed up has been. I wish I can come to the WWE just so I can bitch slap Shingo Teriyaki back to Japan


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

attituderocks said:


> Coming from the nerd wanking to a guy who can barely speak English and a 40 year old washed up has been. I wish I can come to the WWE just so I can bitch slap Shingo Teriyaki back to Japan


What does someones language have to do with anything bigot?


----------



## SyrusMX (Apr 6, 2007)

ste1592 said:


> Please, do it. I can't wait until the moment they'll realize they should made a product not for kids, so the less kids are watching, the better.


That's quite possibly the dumbest thing I've read all day.


----------



## redapple (Mar 30, 2014)

guys you know this fake right? that wasnt real blood! it's called acting!


----------



## lma0 (Aug 22, 2016)

attituderocks said:


> How is Brock cancer when the crowd loves him? He is helping the business not hurting it. You seem salty that Brock gets cheers while Cena and Reigns are booed. Or Brock doesn't have to do 100 flips and get better reactions than the indy darlings. Guess what? Not everything revolves around you. Just because you hate Brock doesn't mean he doesn't deserve to be in the WWE. It's what the crowd want and they want Brock.


First of all, I couldn't care less about Cena or Reigns, but still they are better than Brock right now.

Brock helping business? I'm sorry I didn't realize squashing everyone, not selling their moves, hurting them is helping business.
Brock is reason all these superstars and divas are getting suspended lately.
He failed test in UFC and now WWE has to actually test them and suspend people who fail test, so they look good in eyes of public.
If anything he cost them more money than he made them.

I'm not only person who dislikes/hates Brock, do you even read these forums, half people seem to be bored to death with his suplex city shit.
BTW, I actually liked Brock before, he was decent on mic back in the day, hilarious in his segments with Kurt Angle, had great matches with Angle, Taker, Show, A-train etc, now all he does is same exact shit every single time he is on TV, suplex and F5.
He is not like Khali or those other guys who are limited in ring and have to do same few moves over and over again, he is capable of more he just doesn't care at all, he is lazy and just there for money.


----------



## Munkycheez (Nov 18, 2015)

Brand split, this....
seems to kind of like have connection to attitude era...
or maybe not.


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

lma0 said:


> First of all, I couldn't care less about Cena or Reigns, but still they are better than Brock right now.
> 
> Brock helping business? I'm sorry I didn't realize squashing everyone, not selling their moves, hurting them is helping business.
> Brock is reason all these superstars and divas are getting suspended lately.
> ...



Who cares what this forum thinks? The audience who actually PAYS likes Brock. That's all that matters. You think Vince reads WF and says "Oh Gee lma0 hates Brock. Let's fire him." At the end of the day he makes Vince money and that's the end all. I hate all the indy geeks cluttering up the roster but I know they have a decent fanbase so they will be around for a while. I deal with it and so do you


----------



## lma0 (Aug 22, 2016)

attituderocks said:


> Who cares what this forum thinks? The audience who actually PAYS likes Brock. That's all that matters. You think Vince reads WF and says "Oh Gee lma0 hates Brock. Let's fire him." At the end of the day he makes Vince money and that's the end all. I hate all the indy geeks cluttering up the roster but I know they have a decent fanbase so they will be around for a while. I deal with it and so do you


I don't have problem with "Indy geeks" or UFC fighters, or Olympians coming to WWE, what I have problem is with is someone like Brock, comes in gets 5 mil, squashes face of company, doesn't give a fuck about business, breaks streak, squashes Orton, he is not gonna lay down for young talent, he only cares about himself and shits on every other WWE superstar who busts their ass out there every single night.
He is cancer of WWE and I already explained multiple times why, not gonna bother with you anymore, bye.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

attituderocks said:


> Who cares what this forum thinks? The audience who actually PAYS likes Brock. That's all that matters. You think Vince reads WF and says "Oh Gee lma0 hates Brock. Let's fire him." At the end of the day he makes Vince money and that's the end all. I hate all the indy geeks cluttering up the roster but I know they have a decent fanbase so they will be around for a while. I deal with it and so do you


So he's kept the ratings from tanking? He's sold more merch than every full timer on the roster? He makes any impact on live gates? 

Sorry, but your argument is full of holes... Brock is a failure, especially for the money they burned on the piece of shit waste of a roster spot.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

The roids was raging good in this match.


----------



## AVX (May 25, 2014)

Randy sandbagging those suplexes and then hitting that stiff DDT pissed Brock off, you could tell. I think he was legit trying to hurt Randy with those elbows, more than trying to get some color.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Wade Keller and Steve's Austin's thoughts. Interesting. (From the 1:27 hour mark)


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The only way I'm fine with this is if they do a segment where Orton breaks into Lesnar's house and punts Lesnar, punts Sable and then punts their dog.*


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

I couldn't care less whether the finish was scripted or not. I'm fine with Orton drawing blood. I'm not necessarily against blading in some situations. My main issue is that the match was terrible. It's the same song and dance from Lesnar. He changes absolutely nothing. He puts no thought or variety into his matches. The guy has amazing strength and fantastic cardio. He could do absolutely anything in the ring, yet he does the absolute bare minimum. Dean was right when he said Lesnar was lazy. It pains me to see people cheer this idiot, yet chant "You Can't Wrestle" at guys like Reigns and Cena. It's extremely hypocritical.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Dub J said:


> You younger guys don't realize that people have known for many decades pro wrestling was staged. It's just that we went along with it to make it more enjoyable. Only difference between then and now is now people can get on the internet and pretend like they are insiders and everyone else is a mark.


People knew it was staged since the 1920s to 1960s to all the way now. Just because you know it is staged shouldn't stop you from enjoying the product. This is the problem with the current generation of fans, there is too much criticism and not enough enjoyment.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

AryaDark said:


> *The only way I'm fine with this is if they do a segment where Orton breaks into Lesnar's house and punts Lesnar, punts Sable and then punts their dog.*


This is a brilliant idea. How amazing would it be if they brought back punting Orton. Lesnar played dirty and busted his head, Orton is out for vengeance and seeking Lesnars head. He now has bloodlust in his mind and wants to end Lesnars career. That would take the hype for their next match through the roof. Punting Orton can add a legitimate way of beating Lesnar.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Deebow said:


> *Dean was right when he said Lesnar was lazy.*


And Dean is one to talk :rock5


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

AryaDark said:


> *The only way I'm fine with this is if they do a segment where Orton breaks into Lesnar's house and punts Lesnar, punts Sable and then punts their dog.*


:booklel

I did say we need segs of Lesnar stalking Randy with farm equipment Blair Witch style


----------



## RabbitHole (Mar 4, 2014)

Ok dummies that think this was real.

Two questions for you:

1. If Brock went off script and legit beat the crap out of Orton, the match was stopped early by a "doctor", and Orton's health was legitimately in danger, why was Brock allowed to continue to go back time and time again and pound on him? 

2. Why did Shane come out and sell an F5 if this was a real serious medical situation?

You got played.


----------



## borck lesnar (Mar 27, 2015)

RabbitHole said:


> Ok dummies that think this was real.
> 
> Two questions for you:
> 
> ...



Also shows Lesnar is great worker, that he was able to sell us wwe is legit.


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

Lol, I am legitimately fearful/concerned about the intelligence of this board.It was clearly scripted for Orton to bleed the hard way - that's how they have to do it now.Its clear as day why he was throwing elbow shots. I'm sure that F5 that Shane took was real, too. Pretty sure if it was Brock going off the deep end, HHH, Vince, and/or security would have been out there pronto, and they wouldn't have sold an F5, lol. Not to mention the lawsuit Brock would be facing.

They did it solely for shock value, and shockingly it really worked.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

To be fair, when someone who has been in the business longer than the majority here have been alive (Y2J), then you can't blame them for falling for the bait.


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

It was a work but Brock might have gotten so much into it that it turned into so much more.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

bmack086 said:


> Lol, *I am legitimately fearful/concerned about the intelligence of this board*.It was clearly scripted for Orton to bleed the hard way - that's how they have to do it now.Its clear as day why he was throwing elbow shots. I'm sure that F5 that Shane took was real, too. Pretty sure if it was Brock going off the deep end, HHH, Vince, and/or security would have been out there pronto, and they wouldn't have sold an F5, lol. Not to mention the lawsuit Brock would be facing.
> 
> They did it solely for shock value, and shockingly it really worked.


I don't think this board contains the brightest folks around but this is a new level of stupid all together. 



P.H. Hatecraft said:


> To be fair, when someone who has been in the business longer than the majority here have been alive (Y2J), then you can't blame them for falling for the bait.


That says more about Jericho than it does anybody else tbh.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

The finish was planned but Lesnar went in harder than he should have. Orton looked legit out of it, that's where the controversy is.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

OwenSES said:


> The finish was planned but Lesnar went in harder than he should have. Orton looked legit out of it, that's where the controversy is.


Please tell me how you're supposed to make somebody bleed by going in soft? Of course Orton looked out of it. He just got elbowed in the head by a near 300lb man.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

That finish was completely planned IMO :draper2


----------



## Berkajr (Jun 28, 2007)

LOL to all people think this was a shoot and Brock went off script...

Nothing happens without Vince premision and Brock is a 100% business man, especially now when he failed the test.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Please tell me how you're supposed to make somebody bleed by going in soft? Of course Orton looked out of it. He just got elbowed in the head by a near 300lb man.


Okay fair point but Lesnar looked pretty concerned after that shot that busted Orton. You can see it on his face. Either way it was a really stupid decision for the finish to be Orton taking legit shots in the face from Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

OwenSES said:


> The finish was planned but Lesnar went in harder than he should have. Orton looked legit out of it, that's where the controversy is.


Yup you can tell there's a moment where Randy is just lying there unresponsive and both Heyman and Lesnar had concerned looks like "oh....did i literally just kill him"


----------



## TwentyUno (Aug 23, 2016)

Simply Flawless said:


> Yup you can tell there's a moment where Randy is just lying there unresponsive and both Heyman and Lesnar had concerned looks like "oh....did i literally just kill him"


I think that was nothing other than just good selling.


----------



## LegendAS (Mar 9, 2015)

Berkajr said:


> LOL to all people think this was a shoot and Brock went off script...
> 
> Nothing happens without Vince premision and Brock is a 100% business man, especially now when he failed the test.


He is a business man doing his own business. He made WWE his bitch. It was scripted, but still, he owns Hunter and Vince.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

SyrusMX said:


> That's quite possibly the dumbest thing I've read all day.


If you think so, good for you. I stand by my opinion, I'd much rather have the show be more focused on drawing the attention of male adults, rather than kids. And that doesn't necessarily involve blood, but a lot of other things kids are not allowed to watch.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767717186542723072
Seriously, why the f did they not show this? That would make Orton look like a crazy motherfucker and not like complete pushover.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

LegendAS said:


> Berkajr said:
> 
> 
> > LOL to all people think this was a shoot and Brock went off script...
> ...


Sad day when fans revel in one's self centered attitude. Especially when it's bringing down the rest of the roster.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

JR called all of the marks "insane" LOL LOL L O L


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

RabbitHole said:


> Ok dummies that think this was real.
> 
> Two questions for you:
> 
> ...


As much I know it's probably scripted and just went a bit too far. Your points are easily answered.

1. Brock was clearly pulling his punches when he kept going back, like Ambrose level weak. He was being a good performer and improvising (if it was off-script) and making it look like it was real.

2. To take control of the situation and give Brock an out and way to close to show other than Doctors attending to Orton.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

The fact that certain people thought this was a shoot scares me.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: I legitimately hope Orton is okay*



Q-MAN said:


> That's a horrible way to look at things.


I didn't tell them to jump off the Cell or take thumb tacks in their back. unk2


----------



## RabbitHole (Mar 4, 2014)

MrEvans said:


> As much I know it's probably scripted and just went a bit too far. Your points are easily answered.
> 
> 1. Brock was clearly pulling his punches when he kept going back, like Ambrose level weak. He was being a good performer and improvising (if it was off-script) and making it look like it was real.
> 
> 2. To take control of the situation and give Brock an out and way to close to show other than Doctors attending to Orton.


No, the assertion that I was responding to was that Brock went off script, intentionally rained elbows on him in roid fueled anger over him not selling his suplexes like he wanted and left Orton unconscious in a pool of his own blood. I was suggesting this scenario was implausible at best. 

Your theory that it was scripted and Brock hit him a bit too cleanly is a far more probable scenario, but one I wasn't addressing.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

RabbitHole said:


> No, the assertion that I was responding to was that Brock went off script, intentionally rained elbows on him in roid fueled anger over him not selling his suplexes like he wanted and left Orton unconscious in a pool of his own blood. I was suggesting this scenario was implausible at best.
> 
> Your theory that it was scripted and Brock hit him a bit too cleanly is a far more probable scenario, but one I wasn't addressing.


Yes, I'm well aware what you were addressing.

I was simply answering your points for why they wouldn't have happened if it wasn't scripted.


----------



## RabbitHole (Mar 4, 2014)

MrEvans said:


> Yes, I'm well aware what you were addressing.
> 
> I was simply answering your points for why they wouldn't have happened if it wasn't scripted.


That's the entire point of the post. If it wasn't scripted none of those things would've happened! 

It's 2016, not 1974. You can't legit attack a dude and leave him unconscious in a pool of his own blood without huge consequences. If you look like Orton looked like and it was real you need immediate medical attention. No fake doctors, no furthering story lines. How is this even a discussion?


----------



## bbyking (Aug 24, 2016)

why did orton make lesnar deadlift him for all of those germans good god maybe he didnt like the finish?


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

RabbitHole said:


> That's the entire point of the post. If it wasn't scripted none of those things would've happened!
> 
> It's 2016, not 1974. You can't legit attack a dude and leave him unconscious in a pool of his own blood without huge consequences. If you look like Orton looked like and it was real you need immediate medical attention. No fake doctors, no furthering story lines. How is this even a discussion?


Are you on drugs? Or trolling? 

You gave two points: 


Lesnar throwing soft punches at Orton whilst being treated
Shane McMahon getting F5ed after appearing

I countered them with why they were more likely to be for the fact it was a non-scripted ending in the sense of Orton bleeding everywhere as opposed the intended finish which would have seen the match go on for a bit longer. That's how this is a discussion.

I'm not debating with you whether it's 1974 or 2016 or whether you're allowed to smash someone's head open with elbows. I simply countered your points about why it's evidence as a work as proof it isn't.

Look at Jeff Hardy v Sting when he was drunk and Bischoff had to come out and tell Sting what was going on, very similar to Shane McMahon coming out and deflecting from Orton to give the show some closure as opposed to just Orton.

Also, they are real doctors - you know that right? They wouldn't be treating people at ringside if they weren't; hence why they go backstage with the superstars on legit injuries where the X is shown and treat them there.

Jeez.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767717186542723072
> Seriously, why the f did they not show this? That would make Orton look like a crazy motherfucker and not like complete pushover.



Haha have to respect Randy Orton for sacrificing his body like he did for entertainment purposes. Every night since RKO returned he appears reinvigorated. He looks like he is having a blast out there in the ring.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

People still fighting over whether it was a shoot? What the hell? The elbows? Planned, Randy bleeding like a fucking tap? Unplanned but thats the downfall of scalp injuries they will always bleed like your pissing out your whole amount of blood. Lesnar is a savvy business man he's not gonna risk his contract and potential lawsuits from WWE/Orton over unscripted elbow blows? Get real people this was a very carefully planned worked shoot and you all fell for it and are still buzzing questioning this whole thing. You got worked and Lesnar/Orton are laughing their asses off that so called smarks got worked. Even Jericho got fucking worked


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

What should have happened was after the cut Orton should spring up for an RKO (OUT OF NOWHERE) and attempt his second punt but just as he takes a step he collapses and the referee stops the match. You give Orton this will of the warrior but his body refuses to cooperate and Lesnar would be responsible for it. Both men look good and a guarantee 5 star match. 

By having Orton pummeled where the ref has to step in is abysmal. Without the blood this finish would be unacceptable for any tv match.


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

Brock cracking Orton's skull like an egg and frying an omelette from his blood is about as planned as an asteroid impact.

If you're the boss and you want to make your A-list star bleed, you simply ask him to blade – you do NOT get a steroidal genetic freakazoid UFC Champion to pummel his head into the mat with an elbow-gasm.

Obviously, the company will try to promote the story that this was all a work so that they can deal with Lesnar internally and avoid public embarrassment, but I think it's pretty obvious that Lesnar simply doesn't give a shit.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

Nothing was planed about a beat down on one of the biggest wrestlers ever. For Orton to look like weak shit tells you that wasn't planned and they had to stop this match because of the blood on the ring and coming out of Randy's head.

Also on SD Orton no sold it looked like nothing much happened which tells me Lesnar wasn't out to look like this monster. I think if a work they they would have held Orton out a week to sell.


----------



## SyrusMX (Apr 6, 2007)

ste1592 said:


> If you think so, good for you. I stand by my opinion, I'd much rather have the show be more focused on drawing the attention of male adults, rather than kids. And that doesn't necessarily involve blood, but a lot of other things kids are not allowed to watch.


1) I never said anything about other things beyond the Orton work, but ok.
2) What would you know about my parenting anyway?
3) If that's the case, enjoy watching WWE die.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

The Cleaner said:


> Please. When is the last time you saw a blade job that looked like a map of the North Yungas Road? When they blade, it's a quick straight swipe, not an intricate wood carving. He was covering his head with his hands out of instinct to try to protect himself from more pounding. Planned or not, Orton got rocked more than I think he or anybody else expected.





Ronny927 said:


> Tell me mister, does this look like a blade cut to you? If this does look like a blade job to you then I don't want to know what your face looks like every morning after you shave.
> 
> Edit: Plus, most wrestlers blade on the forehead for the sake of easier healing, and I haven't seen a blade job done on the top of the head before.
> 
> Edit 2: Replaced 'you fucktard' with 'mister', was warned by a staff member for insulting others.



Ok ok, I was wrong. Lesnar connected an elbow by mistake and that happened. That still doesn't take away that it was fun


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

SyrusMX said:


> 1) I never said anything about other things beyond the Orton work, but ok.
> 2) What would you know about my parenting anyway?
> 3) If that's the case, enjoy watching WWE die.


When did I talk about your parenting? You said you wouldn't let your kids watch WWE if they're always that violent, and I told you not to, because I'd enjoy that much more than seeing bright t-shirts, fruity pebbles superheroes and shit like that.

I'm quite sure WWE would adapt to the taste of an adult audience before dying because of the lack of children's attention, but even if they didn't, not a big loss I'd say. I'm quite tired of seeing TV programs being diluted to the point they suck because parents do not have the balls to forbid their children to watch shit that they shouldn't watch.


----------



## ExGrodzki (Apr 27, 2013)

bmack086 said:


> Lol, I am legitimately fearful/concerned about the intelligence of this board.It was clearly scripted for Orton to bleed the hard way - that's how they have to do it now.Its clear as day why he was throwing elbow shots. I'm sure that F5 that Shane took was real, too. Pretty sure if it was Brock going off the deep end, HHH, Vince, and/or security would have been out there pronto, and they wouldn't have sold an F5, lol. Not to mention the lawsuit Brock would be facing.
> 
> They did it solely for shock value, and shockingly it really worked.


:swaggerwhat

What's wrong with suspending disbelief, especially for something that requires such? Quit pretending it's cool and edgy to be all hurr-durr I'm smart it's a work, they're trying to give us an edgy product and it went over well. The negativity is so unnecessary; am I one of those WWE Marks who loves everything they do?? Of course not, absolutely not, but in this circumstance, they legitimately feed right into the palms of our hands and you still bitch about it, with the added element of hurr-durr smart mark gets the work. Jesus H.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:applause to WWE for pulling off the best mystery since Keyser Soze. You all wanted an edgy WWE and you got it and even now the whole net is still ablaze with questions over whether Lesnar Legit tried to murder Randy. Its 2016 im impressed so many got so worked even a vet like Jericho. :applause to Lesnar and Orton for such a fantastic acting class it was a thing of beauty


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm still scared. I hope he's ok. He was one of my favorite wrestlers when I started to watch wrestling.


----------



## aquarius (Oct 13, 2015)

This "I want to get legit busted by a MMA fighter" club needs to stop.

I dont care who you are. Cena, Taker, etc. Enough is enough.

The match could have ended with Lesnar F5ing Orton 3-5 times and declaring a TKO...

No. Orton (and Lesnar) wanted to be "hardcore" and took a elbow. That elbow can kill you.

People who laugh or put up a stupid GIF either have never been in a real fight (kids), dont know what head injuries do to you (kids) or are kids.

There are elbow strikes even banned in most MMA competition (12-6 comes to mind). They are very dangerous.

Orton is not a professional trained fighter. He does not know how to cover up, counter, etc. Which is why he got knocked the fuck out (which is dangerous in itself)

If Shane wants to go down this "I want to get legit busted by a MMA fighter" club, he is stupid and doesnt deserve the future of this company. He doesnt need to think about the fans, he needs to think about his family.


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

It's absolutely irresponsible of the WWE to let this happen. I literally cannot fathom how Vince would okay this amid the current concussion lawsuits, concerns over wrestler's safety etc. Even disregarding legal/business concerns, it's unethical. The NUMBER ONE role of a wrestler has always been protecting themselves and their opponent, over and above the quality of the match. Yes, they have bladed in the past, but it's doing no real damage to their body besides a small cut. Elbowing somebody intentionally in the head is plain STUPID knowing what we do today, and as Orton's employer, they need to be far more responsible. If he suffers head trauma, or has problems down the line, the WWE will have very little defense. Even in MMA, fighters have to be very careful when elbowing opponents, especially when they're on the ground. Jones was DQ'd once for an elbow to a downed opponent:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUf-LFeBXeA

Trust me, I miss "attitude" as much as the next guy, but what's wrong with good old blading?


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

King-of-the-World said:


> It's absolutely irresponsible of the WWE to let this happen. I literally cannot fathom how Vince would okay this amid the current concussion lawsuits, concerns over wrestler's safety etc. Even disregarding legal/business concerns, it's unethical. The NUMBER ONE role of a wrestler has always been protecting themselves and their opponent, over and above the quality of the match. Yes, they have bladed in the past, but it's doing no real damage to their body besides a small cut. Elbowing somebody intentionally in the head is plain STUPID knowing what we do today, and as Orton's employer, they need to be far more responsible. If he suffers head trauma, or has problems down the line, the WWE will have very little defense. Even in MMA, fighters have to be very careful when elbowing opponents, especially when they're on the ground. Jones was DQ'd once for an elbow to a downed opponent:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUf-LFeBXeA
> 
> Trust me, I miss "attitude" as much as the next guy, but what's wrong with good old blading?


Brocks elbow would have been completely legal in mma. Jones was dqed because of the stupid rule that it was a 12-6 strike.


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

sweepdaleg said:


> Brocks elbow would have been completely legal in mma. Jones was dqed because of the stupid rule that it was a 12-6 strike.


I wasn't saying Brock's elbows would be illegal, i was saying that SOME elbows are illegal in MMA because they're dangerous, and thus they have to be careful how they use them.


----------

